# Sticky  Post pictures of your fixed bike here



## PaulNYC

I'd figured I'd start:

This is a Van Dessel CRB.
39x16 Gearing


----------



## Dave Hickey

*My current fleet*

3 current SS/fixed bikes


----------



## cmgauch

*I still have no digital camera...*

...so this is from Fuji's website. Mine is stock except for profile cowhorn bars, an old Ultegra front brake & Dia Comp lever. Gearing is 48x16 and I can't wait for spring so I can ride something besides the rollers!


----------



## Frith

*I was going to keep it under wraps.*

I didn't want show anybody until i have it built up perfectly. 
My excitement is mounting though and I might just take a digital in the morining and unveil it as is.
This one is going to be a stunner. What do you guys think... should I wait a couple of weeks and unveil it in all it's glory or should i take the wraps off now? I'm torn.


----------



## joe friday

*ad angelo-flatula (an appeal to the artsy-fartsy*

i'm using this as my desktop wallpaper


----------



## CFBlue

*Do it.*

Show us! Come on, we can't ever get enough fixie pictures - even if they aren't done yet.


----------



## Dorf411

*Not really fixed*

Old Fuji powder coated w/vinyl stickers for decals, it makes a great commuter and awesome rain/bad weather bike.


----------



## moschika

*my early 70's moto*

it's a grand jubile.


----------



## Macho Man Savage

48x16
Still haven't taken it for it's virgin ride. Too much damn snow here!


----------



## scary slow

*Finally fixed...*

I have also been looking at the Tsunami track frame at chucksbikes.com as my next endeavor.


----------



## scrublover

2003 Bianchi Eros frame. 53cm. Tensioned using a White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub. Built up two days ago, swapping parts off of the previously used aluminum frame; only one ride on it so far, but [email protected], the steel feels soooooo much better! 46x17. gets the majority of my road time now. the geared bike is sadly neglected. 

Surly Crosscheck set up fixed/free. 38x15/20. mish-mash of e-bay, parts bin, veloswap, and good lbs deals. it gets the fenders, and rain/ugly ride/commute duty much of the time.


----------



## heckman

*Older Tommasini*

Frame and fork purchased from ebay. Other components mostly used. Flip-flop hub, set up as 44x17 fixed and 18 free. I hope to see some of these bikes at MB1's SS century in the spring!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle

*Bianchis - Fixed SS and future track...*

Bianchi
First is a 2000 Volpe with a Suzy flip-flop hub. 42/16 on both sides.
Second is a '99 Reparto Corse steel track frame that will be on the track this summer.
Have a third SS in the wings (Pinarello Radius) but it may not be fixed.
TF


----------



## Ken2

*Surly CrossCheck*

46 x 16 fixed, using Paul's Cross levers for primary brake levers.


----------



## MB1

*Our rides.*

Miss M has a Waterford fixte, I have a Gunnar.

You have bike lust.


----------



## Stampertje

*Oude Schicht*

My old Koga Miyata Flyer. I bought it used for less than the price of the new hub and rode it until the gears wore out. That saddle, by the way, is the most uncomfortable saddle I have ever had. I have replaced it with a green flite but will soon mount a Brooks conquest... I love those springs!


----------



## Kram

That's a sweet ride Miss M has there. What gearing and wheels is she using?


----------



## bigrider

Dawes Fixed is my most recent convert. Due to crappy weather have only had it on the road once.


----------



## 6was9

*You have the most and the best looking fixies...*



Dave Hickey said:


> 3 current SS/fixed bikes


So older Look frame in black is what I am looking for  

Mind sharing your setup? Thx.


----------



## ukiahb

Austro Daimler Inter-10


----------



## trout_bum

*Bianchi Pista*

2003 57cm w/ 42x16, Brooks Swift, Elite Ciussi cage, ITM road stem added. Not liking this new new board so much. Yet another thing that doesn't work on my mac!-sorry for the rant.


----------



## KgB

*Bianchi*

Reparto Corse Cross single/fixed


----------



## Fix-ated

70's Gitane..."borrowed" by a friend of mine nearly a year ago, he is a spinning instructor and roadie so I encouraged him to try it...he now calls it "our" bike.


My Chicago Scwinn


and the newest project frame...IRO


----------



## Strong-G

*Waiting for summer.....*

Hey here are my two Single Speeds...


----------



## Frogger

*Here'm my Bianchi*

After many tries to register ... I finally have access to this forum!!!


----------



## pauly

*my FG CX bike*

Was a Fuji Cross. Now sports an eccentric bottom bracket courtesy of Spicer Cycles. Affectionately known as the "Spuji"


----------



## Kingofbeers

*My '71 P13*

Currently preserved in a 5-month coating of dust - waiting for Spring. and waiting and waiting and waiting.....

Harry


----------



## Dad Man Walking

*mmmm......steel......*

Gotta love those 80's era italian fade paint jobs. Mine is a Paletti with the stock Campy SR parts stripped down to what you see here with a new Phil hub on the back.

I need to paint my gargae door.


----------



## NYCfixie

*Kogswell Fixed/Free, Van Dessel single-speed, and Fuji single-speed*

Kogswell 42x16 fixed and 42x17 free, 700x28

<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/kogswellFZrs.JPG>



Van Dessel 42x18 singlespeed casette hub, 700x35

<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/vdsZBrs.JPG>


Fuji 42x18 singlespeed BMX 48h hubs, 700x44

<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/fujiSZrs.JPG>
<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/fujiSZfwh.JPG>


----------



## Chompers

*The Miracle of No Technology*

The Fooooo ja is Ready to Roll! After Months of waiting for a set os 32 hole, thread-on hubs I finally got a set. A set of vintage Kingsberry's to go with the rest of the 80's ensemble for my Fuji Roubaix, featuring Specialized crank arms with a 144 bolt pattern, Suntour Superbe Pro Headset, Cinelli XA stem, Cinelli Campion de Moundo handlebars. I worked around the storker lever dilemma by adding a Paul cross lever, then getting a set of old Dia-Comp brake levers and removing the levers leaving the base. I also dug out my old Bennoto tape I had used 12 years ago . . . Hey waste not want not. It's geared 42-15, a little big but will do the trick till I get a 17 or 18.


----------



## Tig

*Wow, best setting yet! (nice bike too) -nm*

no message


----------



## Tig

Romic fixte conversion of a $15 garage sale buy. It is a little large, but I couldn't pass up the deal. This is an old picture that doesn't show the latest changes, but its the best picture I have of it. It now has 105 cranks with purple chainring bolts, a shorter stem, and a few other changes like a different seat and tires.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Tig said:


> Romic fixte conversion of a $15 garage sale buy. It is a little large, but I couldn't pass up the deal. This is an old picture that doesn't show the latest changes, but its the best picture I have of it. It now has 105 cranks with purple chainring bolts, a shorter stem, and a few other changes like a different seat and tires.


Tig, you know how much I like that bike but right now I'd rather just have the weather that's in that picture. It's #$&$* snowing in Dallas. Feb has sucked so far...


----------



## Wheelabrator

*Flying Dutchman*

I just bought the frame yesterday for 15 bucks at a local swap meet. The only thing extra I had to buy was a new seat post, the rest of the parts came off an old Cannondale criterium frame that I had. I was able to take it out for a short spin this afternoon - the lugged 531 frame rides way better than the C-Dale with its 3/4" dia stays.


----------



## Tig

*Excellent deal! 531 rules...*

You made out well for $15 and a seatpost! I think I put in a total of $230. Still not bad but not in your league. The Romic is full 531 and it rides like a Rolls.



Wheelabrator said:


> I just bought the frame yesterday for 15 bucks at a local swap meet. The only thing extra I had to buy was a new seat post, the rest of the parts came off an old Cannondale criterium frame that I had. I was able to take it out for a short spin this afternoon - the lugged 531 frame rides way better than the C-Dale with its 3/4" dia stays.


----------



## boneman

*Late entry*

Details of the build are in the custom section

Fillet brazed with reinforcements around the head tube and an actual lugged BB shell.

The CR on the head tube is a Stainless steel piece brazed onto the tube.


----------



## joe friday

hey Boneman, nice Goldtec hubs!! i've never actually seen any before. I've 
heard that they are 'well built' and have flats on the axel for the track ends?


----------



## boneman

*Goldtec hubs*

I had the wheels built by Helmut Burns in London. He used to be located near the City and had a fair amount of bike messenger customers. He recommended the Goldtec's and I'm quite pleased by their quality. If I were in the States, I would have gotten Phil hubs having used them since 1974 but the Goldtec's are right up there.

And yes, they have flats on the rear axle ends for track dropouts. They also use an allen key rather than a nut for fastening onto the fork ends.

They're not the easiest to find as production is limited. Hope hubs, another UK product, are more widely available here. BTW, Condor in London's now carrying Phil's but the price is enough to make one cry.


----------



## FixedPip

*Old Bottecchia - 48x17*

This is my beater bike. Its a 60's Bottecchia, which conveniently has 120mm spacing in the rear and no der. hanger. Just replaced the wheels with a pair of Suzue Jr hubs and cheapo rims.

Holding up pretty well on the mean streets of SF.


----------



## climbo

*my fixies*

The Falcon commuter from the 80's:

<img src=https://www.teambeacon.org/fixie2004.jpg>

and the new bike for some actual track racing:

<img src=https://www.teambeacon.org/pista2.jpg>


----------



## Spirito

*suppose they threw a party & nobody came ....*

bike 1: white gios pro i built just for me before a good mate saw it and his words "i covet your bike" meant i'm too loyal sometimes.

anyone can have a blue Gios but a white one ;-) .... campy road front hub, suntour sprint flip/flop track rear (great campy high flange lookalike) laced to mavic open 4cd's (my current favorite still affordable old school rim). 2 brakes and a bell (nyc), super record silver bits 'cept for the milled/drilled sugino super mighty comp crankset. white regal of course. i miss it lots.

bike 2: b'day present for a mate where we all chipped in and bought him the red Bottechia on ebay. sniped, and shipped for $250 and a little change, strip some parts, abit of tooling, clean it up and let's just say he was pretty happy. columbus sl, shimano 600 bits, campy monoplanar brake, & hinault turbo saddle. im glad that peeps buy bikes, ride them for 200 miles then sell them on ebay with misspelt and incorrectly categorized listings.

bike 3: present for another mate who distinctly isn't into the classic euro style roadbike aesthetic. bought on ebay just 'coz im a freak and laughed plenty when building it up. presented it to mate and his eye's popped out - he only wishes he could go more than a block without being stopped all the time & asked just what it is. it's a crappy bike but its just so cool. bamboo (& some cane) is pretty pimpn' & for $175 shipped it gets a LOT of attention.

moral of the story - i ride a high tensile steel Fuji fixie, 27" wheels, centrepulls & fenders - albeit low miles and mighty clean. don't even have any pics but at least i can chain it up !!!

waiting for my fixie karma to come around - when it does you'll hear about it. 

ciao


----------



## Dave Hickey

6was9 said:


> So older Look frame in black is what I am looking for
> 
> Mind sharing your setup? Thx.


The all black frame is a early 90's KG76. It's all Dura Ace parts with Cinelli bars and stem. The seatpost is LOOK ergo post. The wheels are Formula Xero 16 spoke front and rear. This a single speed only. I has a 16t Chris King cog and a lot of spacers. I use this bike as my commuter and I also take it with me when I travel.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Where are the #[email protected]%&* pics of the De Rosa  

That Bottechia is one beautiful bike. Very nice build............


----------



## Spirito

*good things come to those that wait ....*



Dave Hickey said:


> Where are the #[email protected]%&* pics of the De Rosa
> 
> That Bottechia is one beautiful bike. Very nice build............


i dont know if that was a quote from some famous philosph or mrs. hickey ... 

anyways it is funny that i should be sitting next to some $20k of photo equipment yet havent snapped any pics of my beloved DeRosa for you cats here. let's just say im planning a very savvy (but elegant) photoshoot and am waiting for the right ingredients (hint: moderator alert).

it's as we say .. comming!!

yeah .. the bottechia is a beaut in mint condition. it just got better and better looking as we stripped it more and more. great rider too - if it were a little smaller i would have lied and kept it.

below is a pic of it in b&w on the subway platform about 5 minutes before it was delivered at a very flash NYC nightclub where the b/day party was at. turned plenty heads & had nightclub bouncers and coatcheck chic scratching their heads. it even spent time on the dancefloor and now sports a champagne cork under the saddle as a momento of the evening.

ciao


----------



## Dave Hickey

Spirito said:


> i dont know if that was a quote from some famous philosph or mrs. hickey ...
> 
> anyways it is funny that i should be sitting next to some $20k of photo equipment yet havent snapped any pics of my beloved DeRosa for you cats here. let's just say im planning a very savvy (but elegant) photoshoot and am waiting for the right ingredients (hint: moderator alert).
> 
> it's as we say .. comming!!
> 
> yeah .. the bottechia is a beaut in mint condition. it just got better and better looking as we stripped it more and more. great rider too - if it were a little smaller i would have lied and kept it.
> 
> below is a pic of it in b&w on the subway platform about 5 minutes before it was delivered at a very flash NYC nightclub where the b/day party was at. turned plenty heads & had nightclub bouncers and coatcheck chic scratching their heads. it even spent time on the dancefloor and now sports a champagne cork under the saddle as a momento of the evening.
> 
> ciao


I'll wait a little longer. We certainly wouldn't want Spirito to have premature...ah...pics.....

When you finally get around to it, post it in the retro forum. I heard from a good source that the moderator is more forgiving.....


----------



## fixedgearnut

*My Guerciotti*

My favorite! A sweet steel frame with Phil hubs & a King headset-durable & beautiful!


----------



## biknben

*Hey wait for me...*

A very late addition to the thread.

My year old Surly Cross-Check. It has it's own parking space in the kitchen.


----------



## sslos

*bianchi w/ eno eccentric...*

mid '90s reparto corsa. i love this bike again!

the los


----------



## hub-bub

*My very yellow fixie...*

I had this frame custom built by Tom Teesdale at TET Cycles. I was really pleased with his work. It's Columbus Foco steel with a LOOK HSC3 fork so it's nice and light (14.6 lbs as shown). The wheels are low-flange Phil Wood hubs, DT Revo spokes and Velocity Aerohead rims. 

I hope you like it! There are some sweet fixed-gears posted here...keep them coming!!!


----------



## Strong-G

*Bored...*

Hey a couple updates I made over the winter... Swaped out the original fork on the Rensho for a straightblade Colnago steel fork. Added front brake... Also put this black single speed together Campy record crank, old steel Cinelli Milano track stem, nitto cro-mo bars,Hatta swan headset, 80's Shimano 600 brakes Rolls Due saddle & my Phil Wood/Velocity track wheels...next up are fenders and a nitto bottlecage....


----------



## mtnpat

*Colorado National Monument ?*

I might be mistaken, but is that Independance rock?


----------



## Kram

*Here's mine.*

A late 80's Japanese Bianchi. 27x 1 1/8 tires, 42 x 17 fixed, 18 free. This thing is very sweet riding and comforatble I've already done several 60+ mile rides on it as well as a century. MB1's fixed springtime century will make it 2. Figured that since it is a Bianchi, it *had* to have some Celeste on it


----------



## Fix-ated

My new baby!

IRO Frame...48x16


----------



## Fast Freddy

Here's my fixie... I'm new to the fixie world... just got this one together December 03 and been loving it since. 

Thanks for checking it out - and if you have any questions just shoot me a PM.

Later
FF


----------



## es13

Here's my Pogliaghi. Set up with Campy,Cinelli, & Mavic.


----------



## Sketchy One

*My Langster*

It's a 48t x 16t on the freewheel side. I'm not sure what I want to use on the fixed side. Any suggestions? I've been told to use a 17t by one of the mechanics that work at the shop I work at. I live in Chicago, so the 48 x 16 works well, tops out at 28mph so far...
Factory stuff so far other than the bars. Carbon/ti seat is ordered and stainless eggbeaters too, can't afford the Ti.
Is there a good place online for SS bike parts?


----------



## CFBlue

*Bianchi conversion*

*"racing" fixed bike built* 
<HR color=#b7b7b7 SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->http://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm

This is my interpretation of an ultra racing fixed gear bike built to the 508 rules. Feels light compared to my training-equiped Pista.

The ENO hub is pretty cool, and opens up all sorts of possibilities for fixed conversions.

Doug


----------



## kannas

*SS free/fix cyclocross race pics*

Custom Graham Weigh Cyclocross frame and fork (ST C-T 52cm, TT C-C 54cm, STA 72*)
Reynolds 531 tig welded with 853 teardrop downtube, frame is sub 4lbs, top routed cables, horizontal dropouts w/ der hanger.
Raceface SS cranks 175mm 
36t QBP chainring
Shimano BB
Time Atac Alum pedals
Spram 8s chain
Chris King 1" rasta headset
Deda Zero 110mm stem
Salsa Bell Lap bar 44cm o-o
Selcof straight seatpost 
Selle San Marco Aspide Saddle
Campagnolo Record Carbon non-ergo levers
Campagnolo Chours 32h front hub laced 3x to Campy Moskva rim
Suzue Pro Max 32h rear hub laced 3x to Mavic CXP30 rim
16t freewheel and 16t track cog on flip side
Tufo CT30 rear
Tufo C Diamond front


----------



## scooterme

*my two*

one new - one old. *love the old - built frame up


----------



## scooterme

*here's the old*

frame up built


----------



## SSSasky

*My new favourite bike...*

It's a vintage Norco Montery SL with 3X butted Ishwata EX tubing.

Gearing is very steep - something around 52:15 - so the hills can be tough, but I can make 40km/h pretty easy on the flats, so it's worth it.

Alright, it's actually only single speed right now, but my new IRO hubs are on the way. Bye bye brakes...


----------



## censone

some reason the attachments aren't showing up for me, 
only the hyperlinked pics

anyway, here's my paul milnes track...


----------



## gpsser

*What was, No longer is...*

Gave up on me in the middle of my commute home yesterday afternoon. The split started at the tip of the lug.


----------



## DropTheHammer

Here's my GF holding my FG!
Fort frame and fork, Miche components, FIR tubulars.


----------



## rwbadley

My old Frenchie Fixie.


----------



## mtnpat

*Schwinn project bike*

Here are some pictures of a project bike I just finished up, haven't even ridden it yet (except slow on the driveway).

First the specs:

1980something Schwinn LeTour frame and fork, Tru Tempor 4130
Krylon spray paint, primer, color, clear.
IRO high-flange hubs, Mavic MA3 rims, WheelSmith 14/15/14 spokes. 32 spoke
Cheap CODA cranks and pedals - 42t
UN72 BB
Stock seatpost
SRAM PC58 chain
DuraAce headset
DuraAce track cog and lockring - 16t
Shimano freewheel - 16t
Syntace bars
Shimano brake lever
Ultegra brake caliper

First an old pic, then the new ones:


----------



## phamcam

*First Fixed*

Hi all,
Please see my first attempt at a fixed. Frame old steel Specialized MB, forks from LBS, & he converted the rear dropouts. All other parts borrowed, or acquired from mates, rear wheel Velcity Fixed hub (LBS), rim mavic 32 cps, one from richo, the other from another mate Southey who also supplied the mavic brake callipers, handle bars from the Dr...thanks guys. The rest was lying around the house. 
I find the ride a great change from my LOOK road bike.


----------



## CFBlue

*Bianchi Pista upgraded*

I've since changed the Surly chain tug to a very discreet one from Business Cycles, but other than that, this is how I'll run it for the upcoming double.

https://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm

<img src="https://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/04042405.JPG">

Doug


----------



## GilbeyAllen

*Old & New*

First one is my new On-One il Pompino commuter I have started using. The second is an 80's deRosa (of unknown origin or identity) that goes too & from the shops. Ive even started riding the Pompino on Group rides (much to the disgust of the purists). 

I'm tempted to go with Bull Horns on the Pompino - can't get used to the hoods of the Dia Comps but need them to pull the V-Brakes. Have a set of Xenon Ergos on order for the other since I'm used to Record Ergos on my (now unused) road bikes. Anyone want a C40, Merlin or LeMond ?


----------



## gpsser

*The replacement...*



gpsser said:


> Gave up on me in the middle of my commute home yesterday afternoon. The split started at the tip of the lug.


Built 2 days ago, 42x16 gearing blood red urban assault vehicle. Moustache bars soon.


----------



## CFBlue

*My new Mercian.*

Just bilt this up.


----------



## SSSasky

*Newest incarnation*

I loaded up pics of this one when it was still in it's blue and white 80's norco glory.

Now it features a 5-coat rattlecan matte black finish, black wrap, IRO hubs and Alex DA 55 rims, Panaracer Stradius Sport 700x23 tires

42X15 fixed, 42x16 free

The cheetah print leather saddle matches the tiger-stripe fun fur top tube pad.

As usual, mad props to the MasterLock CuffLink - best damn lock around.


----------



## CFBlue

*Pista, version 4*

Made some changes to the Pista. Changed to 1/8" drive train after breaking the 3/32nd's 16 tooth cog to a beefier 47x18 combination, with same ratio; also went to beefy Izumi V chain (this could drive a motorcycle, it's so stout. Changed out dull looking (but light and functional) ITM Millenium stem for a Cinelli Grammo Ti I had lying around. New tires, too.

http://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm


----------



## cmgauch

*Current version*

Upgraded wheels – sealed bearing high flange hubs w/Velocity 32h Deep V rims. Still geared 48x16.


----------



## dodders

*pinarello*

Here's mine - posted on fixedgeargallery as well.


----------



## slide

*My first fixed bike....*

Here is my first fixed bike. Lotus Classique with Surly/Mavic OP rear wheel, chopped and flipped bars and a few other upgrades. Running 52/19 fixed or 52/20 free.


----------



## Kram

I like it! Where'd you get the 19t cog??


----------



## slide

The 19t cog is just a Surly one, I work at the LBS so I just ordered it from QBP which is one of our distributors. Almost any LBS should be able to order one for you.


----------



## Kram

Thanks. nm


----------



## slide

Nice Teesdale!!! I never see to many of his frames but he's a great builder. I really want to get a frame from him sometime, he's located about 30mi away from my hometown and just about 150mi away from were I'm currently living.


----------



## glenzx

*Ye Olde messenger mobile lives!*

Here's my "renovated" 1991 Duracycle Moth, bought in NYC in 1991, new (white at the time) as a complete bike used HARD for messengering. The only original parts left are the frame, fork and headset. Built a fancy Surly rear hubbed wheel, and recycled a Bullseye Hub for the front, strung up on some hard anodized Mistral rims. 

The frame had been stripped, and clear-coated for a while, then I decided to paint her satin black. Keep meaning to order some custom "Recycled Beer Can" die-cut stickers for the frame, to celebrate the quality steel tubing utilized in these fine bikes!  

Anyhow, here she is:


----------



## progre-ss

Here are some pics of my fixie conversion. The bike was purchased by my father from a garage sale for $5 in the mid 90s.

Specs:
• mid-80s Miele road bike
• 27" Araya rims laced to old Suzue hubs. Rear is redished and threaded with a 16T Surly cog and BB lockring
• Sugino VP cranks with a 48T Sugino BMX chainring
• Shimano M535 pedals
• OEM BB with a JB Welded fixed cup as I stripped the threads a while back
• DIY bullhorns
• Tektro barend brake lever
• Shimano 600 front brake
• GTA stem
• Brooks B17 saddle

I stripped her down to bare steel and repainted her Chevrolet Orange using Duplicolor Engine Enamel paint with several coats of Duplicolor Clear Engine Enamel paint. Next time I'm going to powdercoat the damn thing. Too much invested time waiting for paint to dry while I could've been out riding. Oh well. You learn from your mistakes!


----------



## kage

*yes, I registered just to post a picture of my bike*

well, not JUST to post pictures









my test ride of this mongrel was my first ever ride on a fixed gear bike

Fetish Cycles Speed Series 57cm (aluminum)
Surly Steamroller fork (steel)

My theory was that an AL frame with a steel fork would make for a light bike that still had some steel up front to suck up the worst of the wrist jarring vibes. After only two days and nothing to really compare it to I can't make a pronouncement there, but I can say I am enjoying the challenge and simplicity of riding a fixed gear. 
38/16 gearing, for now, I may go longer once I get used to having only one speed.
I went from riding a big, heavy, front suspended mountain bike around town to this, it's quite a contrast.


----------



## Spero

*Testa Rossa*

This is a SLX tubed Scapin red veiled chrome frame. Wheels = Open Pros Suzue Pro hubs laced with DT Revolution spoke red nips, Surly cog, Clement Ventoux rubber; Prolink (now Saeco pimp Aliante) selle on Campy ti Chorus post; Shimano DA levers w/ Ultegra brakes; ttt stem Salsa Poco bar wrapped with Cinelli cork; Ultegra crank & bb with Salsa ring (soon to be switched out for Record Pista crank ring & bb); Look CX-7 pedals; Tao cages.


----------



## velo_junkie

*My Chicago Schwinn*

I don't remember what year it is, somewhere in the 80's I think. I got it used as a christmas present a long time ago. The CHUB HUB is pretty cool, but was kind of a pain to build up, since the flanges are SO huge, and canted inwards. oh well. It rides good and is stupid light and crazy strong. got it set to 42x16, too bad i can only cram a 700x28 on the back and 25 on the front. riding it offroad is kinda sketchy with slicks in that size.


----------



## censone

*1st fixie redux...*

Just finished giving my old raleigh a new look this weekend. Filed off all brazeons (except for mudguards), quite a few new coats of paint, and all new mix of stuff laying around.
All in all, since the day I dismantled it, it's taken about 6 months! I've just been too busy riding the fixie that took it's place!


----------



## KobaltBlau

scooterme said:


>


Nice 356!


----------



## bobj

*Raleigh Professional fixie*

All these cool fixies make me want to ride again!


----------



## jtferraro

*2004 Fuji Track*

this bike has since been SOLD.


----------



## dirt_diggler_1

my first fixie.

Haro Del Sol road frame and fork, built by Kinesis.


----------



## Shiznaz

Fast Freddy said:


> Here's my fixie... I'm new to the fixie world... just got this one together December 03 and been loving it since.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out - and if you have any questions just shoot me a PM.
> 
> Later
> FF


Heres my spicer fixie... whos looks cooler? We have pretty much the exact same fork, but your frame seems a fair bit stiffer










I have since removed the back brake and replaced the chain with a beefier miche track chain, and put on a carbon seatpost and an old brooks saddle. 

Would you agree that Gene is the man?


----------



## mwbyrd

*Spicer Track Bike*

Used at the SD Velodrome and ADT Velodrome. Fun Stuff. Can't say enough positives about Gene Spicer.


----------



## roscoenyc

*rims on the red Bottechia?*

What kind of rims are on your red Bottechia?

thanks,
E/Roscoe




Spirito said:


> bike 1: white gios pro i built just for me before a good mate saw it and his words "i covet your bike" meant i'm too loyal sometimes.
> 
> anyone can have a blue Gios but a white one ;-) .... campy road front hub, suntour sprint flip/flop track rear (great campy high flange lookalike) laced to mavic open 4cd's (my current favorite still affordable old school rim). 2 brakes and a bell (nyc), super record silver bits 'cept for the milled/drilled sugino super mighty comp crankset. white regal of course. i miss it lots.
> 
> bike 2: b'day present for a mate where we all chipped in and bought him the red Bottechia on ebay. sniped, and shipped for $250 and a little change, strip some parts, abit of tooling, clean it up and let's just say he was pretty happy. columbus sl, shimano 600 bits, campy monoplanar brake, & hinault turbo saddle. im glad that peeps buy bikes, ride them for 200 miles then sell them on ebay with misspelt and incorrectly categorized listings.
> 
> bike 3: present for another mate who distinctly isn't into the classic euro style roadbike aesthetic. bought on ebay just 'coz im a freak and laughed plenty when building it up. presented it to mate and his eye's popped out - he only wishes he could go more than a block without being stopped all the time & asked just what it is. it's a crappy bike but its just so cool. bamboo (& some cane) is pretty pimpn' & for $175 shipped it gets a LOT of attention.
> 
> moral of the story - i ride a high tensile steel Fuji fixie, 27" wheels, centrepulls & fenders - albeit low miles and mighty clean. don't even have any pics but at least i can chain it up !!!
> 
> waiting for my fixie karma to come around - when it does you'll hear about it.
> 
> ciao


----------



## ks1g

*My First Fixie*

It isn't as pretty as some of these rides, but I have to start somewhere. 
Fuji Sport 12 frame from 2Ebay (kola0_2), wheels from my fixie-friendly LBS 
(Pedal Shop in Ashburn VA) and the rest a mix of new, used, recycled from a 
friend's bike parts collection, and abused (handlebars!). 
Running 42x16 fixed/42x18 free. I may put fenders and 'cross tires on it for winter riding. 
More pix at http://colo.00ff00e.com/bike/fuji_singlespeed_or_fixed/


----------



## joemtb

*Steamroller*

59cm Surly Steamroller. 42x16t. Surly Hubs, black 14/15 spokes, Salsa rims. Syntace bars. Thomson post & stem.Ultegra crank.


----------



## TalbotDale

*My new Mercian*

My new Mercian "Super Vigorelli": Mavic O/P, Phil high flange, Specialties TA "Alize" crankset ...


----------



## Fast Eddy

*Ibis Sonoma/White ENO hub*

<center><img src="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Ibis093_sm.jpg">
Bad picture of a good bike. 53:19 for my flat commute.</center>


----------



## aborowsky

*Professional!*

Ahhh! Another excellent professional frame. I have just dismantled mine, stripped the paint, ground off the cable guides, and repainted. It will soon be my new fixed gear.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Not mine, but I thought this was a fabulous looking bike and had to share it:


----------



## buzzybelmondo

*mine*

found in the trash
rustoleum paint, chopped and flipped the drops
new suzue/shimano on ma3 wheels, EAI cog, dura ace lockring, kalloy post, panaracer
pasela 32s, bar tape
all else original
before/after


----------



## Kram

Nice job, but I would have kept the original paint job. Just my preferance. Nice bike in either case!


----------



## meat tooth paste

buzzybelmondo said:


> found in the trash...


Sweet! Dumpster and thrift store bikes make fun projects.

I like the new black paint. I am not a fan of the 80's pastel fade to white paint jobs, so I dig the new rattle can black finish.

Smart city bike touches with the bell and brake.

Nice ride.


----------



## buzzybelmondo

*surface rust*



Kram59 said:


> Nice job, but I would have kept the original paint job. Just my preferance. Nice bike in either case!


once i took off the surface rust it wasn't much of a paint job
i almost just cleared over the primer, is was a cool rust color
decided on black because rattle can selection not so great and i dig the 
look of ANT bikes
heres a pic of the primer:


----------



## meat tooth paste

Came across this fun number on another forum.


----------



## nenad

*Fenders and gear ration*



Dave Hickey said:


> 3 current SS/fixed bikes


Dave,

where did you get the fenders for the red beauty? Also, what gear ration do you use on your bikes ?

Regards,

Ned


----------



## sfsailor

*Lurker out of the closet*

I have been doing the fixed/ single speed now for almost two years. Here isthe evolution of my rides. I am working on my latest, but I am sure not the last.

1st was an old Marushi professional that was a bike I kept on my trainer for winter. I got the bug and just started throwing things away and sprung for a freewheel.

2nd was required because the first was lost in my first ever bike/car collision. I was merged into as I rode in the bike lane. I was able to save some of my old parts and built this fantastic, Italian built 1978 Masi Prestige.

3rd I finally decided that I wanted a proper fixed gear and purchased the Steamrolller for fixed gear riding and went back to SS on the Masi. I finally have gotten so comfortable fixed that I unloaded the Masi and just use the 'roller for errands and around town as well as training. 

The latest project is near completeion and I will add it shortly.


----------



## dyg2001

Kingofbeers said:


> Currently preserved in a 5-month coating of dust - waiting for Spring. and waiting and waiting and waiting.....
> 
> Harry


Beautiful bike.


----------



## dyg2001

DropTheHammer said:


> Here's my GF holding my FG!
> Fort frame and fork, Miche components, FIR tubulars.


Brass or alloy nipples?


----------



## Cape Cod Dave

*Bianchi Snotrocket*

Bianchi Strada LX from 1990 -- rusting away, so I stripped it, ground off the useless nubs -- sprayed it with Rustoleum, called up Harris and got a MA3 wheelset with a Suzue-flip flop, Panaracer 28 touring tires, a 17-tooth sprocket to a 42-tooth chainring on a Shimano 105 165mm crankset. Nitto bullhorns from Business Cycle, Nitto stem from Rivendell. Brooks Professional from Wallingford. Rides nice.


----------



## wooglin

This is my 84 Trek 760, which you can see in its previous geared incarnation on the vintage-trek.com site. Its been sitting in the bike room for about 3 years, with all its parts on the new bike, but I finally got around to building it back up fixed, which has been the plan all along. 

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212gate-med.jpg">
1984 Trek 760 frame/fork with Reynolds 531c tubes (God I love that stuff!)
48t Sugino RD cranks
18t cog on Record hubs laced to Mavic MA3s
Campy Mirage brakes with Shimmy 600 levers
Record HS
Cinelli stem and bar
NR post with an old, broke down Brooks Pro


----------



## meat tooth paste

My 05 Bianchi Pista in pretty much stock form.

I am pretty happy with this bike on all levels, so no need to upgrade. I take that back, the headset is not very smooth, but I can live with it.

Running a 39/16t setup for all around riding. Ultegra brake up front with a single Specialized CX lever on the left. Also added the handy bell for city riding.

Overall, this is my favorite pavement bike to date.


----------



## mr_e

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!

That Moser is a , dare I say it, COASTER BRAKE!!!!!!


----------



## meat tooth paste

mr_e said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That Moser is a , dare I say it, COASTER BRAKE!!!!!!


Ha! Good eye! I didn't even notice that. I bet that Moser rider got that 700c coaster brake wheel from NYC Bikes.

https://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=353


----------



## Trevo

*Is that an ANT? NM*



meat tooth paste said:


> Not mine, but I thought this was a fabulous looking bike and had to share it:



Is that an ANT?


----------



## Trevo

*I must say...*

No quiver is complete without a 700C coaster brake bike. Thats where "The MUTT" come in! I have this Raligh Teqnium frame. Dont know if anyone remembers those? Steel Lugs, Alloys maintubes? Well this one has purple tubes and black lugs with this awful red and chrome fork. Its also got blue pedals and a red chainring...its the ugliest bike I own and one of my favorite.


Anyone ever seen the bikes that they race on at Indiana State? They look like fixed gears, but they have coaster brakes so they can re-lay and trade bikes with other team memebers......kinda like a certain movie EVERYONE HERE HAS PROBABLY SEEN!



Cheers


----------



## northcoast

Changed the drops for some bullhorns and added an extension brake lever. Running 42x16.
Thanks to all for sharing your pics.
TY


----------



## meat tooth paste

northcoast said:


> Changed the drops for some bullhorns and added an extension brake lever. Running 42x16.
> Thanks to all for sharing your pics.
> TY


Ha! Nice updates. The bullhorns are great for fixie commuting I think because give you multi hand positions like drops, but keep you head up at a higher ride position to see cars.

Nice bar tape. What kind is that?

If you find descending kinda sketchy because your hands on are the brakes at the end, you can always put on your CX lever and that will keep you farther back for downhill stuff.


----------



## northcoast

The tape is Stella Azzura Eleganza. Feels great, nice and grippy. I still need to get the bar angle just right.
Thanks,
TY


----------



## meat tooth paste

northcoast said:


> The tape is Stella Azzura Eleganza. Feels great, nice and grippy. I still need to get the bar angle just right.
> Thanks,
> TY


I have mine tilted upward a little more, but some like these straight parallel. It's all personal. I've even seen some riders tilt their's downward.


----------



## Jamieshankland

New photo's soon at the end of the line....


----------



## sfsailor

*Here is my new ride*

This is the latest in my progressive addiction to fixed gear riding. After getting input for brake levers on the bullhorns I was able to put some tape on the bars. The frame set is aluminum and track geometry with an all carbon road fork. I am sure it was seen by many on this forum when it was recently on ebay. Overall I am very happy with the set up. It is a little squirrelier ( is that a word?) than the old 'roller but I think it will be fine for my around town riding with rides rarely exceeding two hours. I will weigh back in after more saddle time.


----------



## asterisk

*My beater/commuter fixie...*

Finally got some time to take a photo of my fixie with my new digital camera.

Frame is a Nishiki Olympic, belonged to my uncle but he hadn't ridden it in a while and I needed something to ride around campus. Rode it a year after just putting new cables, brake pads and tires on it then fixed it. Now the only original parts are the bottom bracket, headset, and seatpost.

Cranks and bars are from chucks bikes, wheel was built up at my LBS on a Suzue basic flip flop hub from Harris Cyclry, saddle is a honey B17. Everything is was random LBS parts. Gearing is 42x16 for rolling Oregon hillsides. As it's a commuter I threw on an old pair of Shimano DH pedals so I could ride in regular shoes. The fenders stay on pretty much September to April/May. The frame is on the big side... a Bianchi Pista is in the works that will solve that problem. 

Overall it may be ugly (hasn't been given a bath in a few months) but it does the job wonderfully.


----------



## jumpstumper

*My Fixed Gear Contribution*

This is my 1982 Tommasini racing frame I converted to fixed. I used IRO's deluxe wheelset (IRO track hubs and Velocity rims), Profile Design Aerobar, dia-comp bar end brake for the front, and 42x16 gearing. Most of the other bits are old campy parts. The Tommasini had been sitting in my garage for 15 years, and now it lives on! Works great for my commute.


----------



## Mattman

*My Mercier*

Here is my latest project, a new Mercier track bike converted to around town fixie.
I ditched the bars and stem for a stem with rise and some Nitto mustache bars. Replaced the tires 23s for 28s, I may go bigger yet. Put on a set of eggbeaters. I replaced the seat with and old Terry Fly I had sitting around. Put on a set of Shimano 600 brakes, freebies from my LBS. The finishing touch is a set of NOS ebay gold anodized Modolo drilled levers. I may end up ditching the rear brake, probably when I decide to re-tape the bars. The tape is some sort of carbon look, gel, synthetic tape, it looks good and was cheap, but I don't really like the feel. I'll opt for Cinnelli cork tape next time.


----------



## Bikehigh

My Surly Steamroller, nice and dirty.


----------



## censone

My new one...
Deda OS steel, Ive since added Cinelli track stem and bars.


----------



## feathers mcgraw

My baby.

<img src="https://andyshenphoto.com/seven1.jpg">
<img src="https://andyshenphoto.com/seven2.jpg">


----------



## nhl856

feathers mcgraw said:


> My baby.
> 
> <img src="https://andyshenphoto.com/seven1.jpg">
> <img src="https://andyshenphoto.com/seven2.jpg">


HOLY......CRAP......you officially have the nicest, post pimped bike on this board, nice build!!! I love Seven's!!


----------



## Hollywood

*winter coat*

my Trek 660 with its winter coat on 

more:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=78915


----------



## meat tooth paste

Your furry yellow bike needs to mate with this pink one and you'll have lttle furry bunny bikes all over the place...


----------



## mtbnutty

*New Bontrager Fixed Gear*

Finished this past rainy weekend. 42/16, 42/17 with Eno rear hub. This is one cool unit!

I really like this frame and didn't want to part with it after I got my current road bike. With the advice I received on this board it was ENO to the rescue! Thanks to those who guided me to the ENO solution!


----------



## meat tooth paste

Nice Bonti!

I have sweet spot for older Bontragers, Breezers and Ritchey road bikes.


----------



## JaeP

*Panasonic Fixie*

I had aspirations of using this at the track after taking some classes at the San Diego velodrome but I was sidelined with a back injury. I believe the bike was a vintage touring bike 'cause it was drilled for long reach brakes. Even though I have two brake levers, I only use a front brake. I use the second brake lever to help prevent my hand from slipping off the handlebar if I hit a bump on the road. I mostly use the bike to commute to work and on club rides. 

I am currently using a 42x15 setup but will eventually switch back to 42x13 when I get back in shape. I also use Onza clipless pedals with my moutain bike shoes 'cause it's easier to walk around in when I get to work.


----------



## brooklyn

I started my rebuild this past weekend. I am planning a new stem, bullhorns, new front tire and of course a chain.


----------



## wolfereeno

my pista with redline chain pulls. Bought it from Harris Cyclery with Sheldon Brown's suggested improvements. They're pretty simple: track nuts, brake and dummy brake lever, salmon cool stops.


----------



## Jamieshankland

*1980's Miele*

Here she is! Its kinda cool workin' at a shop that was big into BMX in the 80's and road in the 70's. Lots of oldies among the new parts.

Its an old Miele that I purchased off a frame builder who bought a bunch when they went bankrupt. Built it with a bunch of oldies. And some fenders to keep my ass dry this time of year! (FYI Miele is a Canadian made Bianchi knock-off, they also used to distribute Bianchi, thats why they look very similar)

This is the frame thats now bent. By the end of messy spring I'd like to pick up a nicer Euro-esq frame to build up. Anyone with anything cool lookn' in a 56 - 57 top tube please speak up and help your fellow fixie-er. Trades or Cashola


----------



## nhl856

*Finally joined the club*

Here's my new fixie...Juenet frame, rattle canned and built up with mostly old parts I had laying around. Bought some MA3's and buillt em on 36h Suzue basic hubs, just til I can get some more money for nicer hubs. The other part I bought was the BB, nothing but the best...Phil Wood. Also felt I had to slap a sticker of my ol' pal George W on there in the second picture


----------



## terminaut

*This thread needs a saaweeet Huffy!*

This is an original Team 7-Eleven lugged track bike from '85. The componentry is entirely Campagnolo Record Pista, all the way to the track fork ends (ie. drop outs). The Pista pedals (which I've replaced with Time ATACs for daily riding) are unique in that they have titanium spindles! Rounding out the goods is hardware from Cinelli including Pista bars, stem, and an alloy-railed saddle. The bottom bracket lug is also Cinelli.
<p>
Besides the pedals, I've swapped out the original tubular wheelset with clinchers (also all Campy) for daily riding.
<p>

<center>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2180.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2181.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2182.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2183.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2184.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2174.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2178.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2173.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2176.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2172.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2162.JPG"><br><br>
<p><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2177.JPG"><br><br>
<p>Titanium-spindled Record Pista pedals!<br><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2153.JPG"><br><br>
<p>Original Campy/Wolber tubular wheelset.<br><img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/huffytrack/CIMG2165.JPG"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## jumpstumper

terminaut said:


> This is an original Team 7-Eleven lugged track bike from '85. The componentry is entirely Campagnolo Record Pista, all the way to the track fork ends (ie. drop outs). The Pista pedals (which I've replaced with Time ATACs for daily riding) are unique in that they have titanium spindles! Rounding out the goods is hardware from Cinelli including Pista bars, stem, and an alloy-railed saddle. The bottom bracket lug is also Cinelli.


Yow! Nice bike, but huge gears! What is that, 54x19? Makes me tired just thinking about going uphill in that...


----------



## Anti-gravity

*My Bianchi Pista with LSD*

Left side drive that is. Yep, the drivetrain is on the left. Brake lever on the right. Man, I'm bass ackwards.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Gunnar Street Dog*

with a pannier rack for my commuting baggage. Photo taken on the Delaware and Raritan Canal, just north of Trenton, NJ.


----------



## Fix-ated

*Couple of fresh ones*

The Kogswell is almost done and a Benotto is on deck.


----------



## HOOKEM

*It was broken when I got it,*

but it's all fixed now........  
I hope this works, I'm having trouble getting my picture to show up. Any tips?


----------



## Chase15.5

*My two Bianchis.*

Bianchi Pista Concept and Bianchi Pista.


----------



## Jamieshankland

I am in love with your Pista Concept!


----------



## clemone

*here she is*

this is my pride and joy, i might take it to critical mass tonight, if i am not as as sore as i am now. my friend just pointed out to me that fascists is mispelled, and i got the bike with that on there so please don't think that i do not know how to spell  i'm going to need to take it off now


----------



## Number9

Bianchi Pista & Pista Concept:


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens

Jeez! 

Each one a work of art. Seriously . . . freekin' gorgeous! And nice photos too. 

I'm thinking now I need to print all these photos and do a montage, frame it and hang it over the sofa in my living room. -- And now I'm looking for a nice frame . . . not for the photos, for a fixed cycle.


----------



## luca

*Like fine wine: improving with age....*

It almost seems an insult to the spirit behind the Medici to relegate it to the unglamorous role of all-weather commuter/city bike.

This bicycle was the New World's bastard child of the renowned Masi clan. The lineage of the Medici is somewhat convoluted. The company behind the Medici, Custom Bicycles by Confente of Los Angeles, was spawned in the mid 70s by the renowned former Masi framebuilder, Mario Confente, as a vehicle for creating custom high end frames. The custom Confentes frames were held in high regard and, unbeknownst to Mario, his business partner launched the less expensive Medici frames in an attempt to capitalize on Mario's prestige and originality. This was too much and he departed -- shortly thereafter for good. Tragically, Mario died too young in 1979. He was 34.

I believe the enterprise behind Medici, under several guises, forged on until the early 90s. This Medici is circa late 80s, built of butted Reynolds 531 tubing, and though I didn't know it at the time of purchase -- I bought the bike used several years ago -- painted by none other than Joe Bell. (This is evidenced by the decal on the chainstay bearing his trademark JB logo.)

She may not appear as sexy as your contemporary beauties, but the lady's not looking to shabby for 20 odd years! And, though my opinion is biased, this photo does not do her justice -- it was taken immediately following the Medici's spring makeover and 4 months of riding through snow took its toll.

I love this bike. It is truly a joy to ride -- the prime reason behind its transformation to an all-weather ride was that I would have the pleasure of riding it most everyday. In its current incarnation as a fixie, it features a 48/17 chainring/cog combination, 165 mm cranks, Crank Bros. Egg Beater pedals, and a hodge podge of components garnered from my spare parts box. Hopefully, I'll have the pleasure of riding it for a long time to come.

Luke
P.S. For those wondering: What's with the cork tape? It's a legacy of my messenger days. Locking up and tossing the bike against walls and posts dozens of times daily quickly mutilates the frame. The cork does a wonderful job of preserving the finish.


----------



## skibert

*Fixed*

Here is my pride and joy! I ride it every day and every where I go, It's amazing how many conversations it starts with random people!

1980 something Raleigh frame (63 x 57), Nashbar bars and lever, 44t 175 CODA mtn cranks, 17t SOMA cog, ALEX rims on a Sovos rear and shimano lx front w/ dt double butted spokes( these were the first set of wheels I ever built and I still haven't had to true them in three years of tough riding  ), Fox horn, and most importantly and exhaust pipe for those times when I need to go really fast!

I've thought about builing up a newer "nicer" ride but I don't think I could ever let this one go!


----------



## daveIT

*IRO Mark V Pro*

Yeeeee haw


----------



## mtnhigh4130

*nice brakes, i think*



scrublover said:


> Surly Crosscheck set up fixed/free. 38x16/20. mish-mash of e-bay, parts bin, veloswap, and good lbs deals. it gets the fenders, and rain/ugly ride/commute duty much of the time.


hey, are those red avid tri aligns? this might sound gready, but would you be willing to sell those, i have been on the hunt for years! kinda,
no worries, if the answer is no,
thanks,
nice rides,
jake


----------



## siguradam

*First Fixed "Beatrix"*

This is my first fixed. It's taken me about 9 months on a college-student budget to build her. 
Picked up the frame for $1 at the LTS (local thrift store). It was a priceless find considering the excellent paint job. 

-Surly lock ring
-no name 16t cog
-105 front brack
-original bianchi crank
-105 BB
-chopped and flipped steel bars from old geared bike
-suzue hub and sun rim from NYC Bikes. 
-original headset and stem

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/hrafnkell/DSCF0822.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/hrafnkell/DSCF0820.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/hrafnkell/DSCF0819.jpg">

Forgive me if the pics are too big.


----------



## dyg2001

*Kogswell G*

Here is my Kogswell Model G:
http://webpages.charter.net/saejung/kogswell.htm


----------



## luca

Fix-ated said:


> The Kogswell is almost done and a Benotto is on deck.


I'll take the Gios anyday!

Luke


----------



## JAishima

*My Pista at its home*

My new Pista, at the Hellyer track in San Jose, CA. Already gotten my butt kicked by some really fast guys in the C races! No commuting for this bike (already have a hybrid commuter)


----------



## treebound

*The Fillmore*

Finally got some batteries for the camera we've had laying around. Will post a pic of the QuattroAssi later this week.


----------



## treebound

*Quattro Assi track bike*

Not sure how these will look, taken with an older Sony 1.3megapixel camera, batteries are cheaper than a new camera. 

I bought the bike several years ago when out in Washington state during Christmas at this place: https://www.kingstonclassiccycle.com/

The wheels are tubulars, probably need to reglue the tires as I hope to hit the velodrome this summer some and the glue is a few years seasoned. Does anyone know anything about these wheels?

Oh well, here's the pics....


----------



## Kram

I like it! (You should cut your grass, though...)


----------



## treebound

*Thanks*



Kram59 said:


> I like it! (You should cut your grass, though...)


And the grass got cut last night.


----------



## vandalbob

*A Way Cool Bike Shop In Kingston, And....*



treebound said:


> Not sure how these will look, taken with an older Sony 1.3megapixel camera, batteries are cheaper than a new camera.
> 
> I bought the bike several years ago when out in Washington state during Christmas at this place: http://www.kingstonclassiccycle.com/
> 
> The wheels are tubulars, probably need to reglue the tires as I hope to hit the velodrome this summer some and the glue is a few years seasoned. Does anyone know anything about these wheels?
> 
> Oh well, here's the pics....


...Your bike looks great. Did all my bike business with Jeff at Kingston for 3 years. Bought my Mondonico there. His old mechanic, Mike, converted my Concorde into its current "freak"/fixie condition. Loved all the old museum pieces as well.


----------



## JP

*Started with a $30 frame and fork*

From Craig's list. Added some parts from the two local used bike parts places in Seattle. Yes, we are lucky to have used bike places. Then added some more stuff from the junk box. 

I had a mid '70's Motobecane Grand Touring as a step up from my Schwinn Varsity and put a ton of miles on it before I got my first racing bike -- a PX-10. Anyway, this is a nicer frame with some 531 tubes. 

The worst part of the build was getting about 20 6" long strips of red reflective tape off the frame! Wow, was that hard. It must have been there since 1976. I finally settled on a hair dryer and a few plastic window scrapers. 

My only problem with the fixed gear is going to be getting back into my neighborhood. There are all sorts of rides here with rolling hills of flats, but that climb back to my house is going to kill me -- or make me stronger.  Looking forward to riding it.


----------



## Jamieshankland

You may wanna lower your stem man. It looks pretty dam far out and if your going to be torquing up some hills your stem is going to absorb alot of flex. The only thing worse than crashing a bike is crashing cause somthing snaps......

Cool lookn bike though! I built mine for the same purpose and now im addicted!


----------



## DurtGurl

*New to the Forum... new to the Road*

Hooking up with Mr. Clean Hugh has opened both our worlds. We met through our common love of mountain biking but he now has a kayak due to my paddling interests, and I now have a road bike due to his fixation with skinny tires!! Not wanting to get a typical off-the-shelf rig, I opted for the fixed gear way. 

Meet "RB-1 Kanobe" - I picked her up on e-bay and am in the process of making modifications with Hugh's help. 

Kathleen


----------



## biomer

*My first completed SS*

just finished it tonite....pretty proud as this is my first SS build...and I know NOTHING about SS besides how to putt around on them.....hopefully my gear-l wont be too upset....well here she is...


----------



## Mosovich

*Langster Question*

So you do you like your Langster so far? What other bikes did you look at? Size?


----------



## blacksheep

*my road rig*

my road rig


----------



## ChuckUni

I guess I'll add mine to the mix.....

Raleigh Rush Hour with Paul hubs, White Industries cranks...and some other stuff. Now my main road ride.

Then the white one...that's a Raleigh too. Mid 80s. Cheapo that I got as a 12sp for 40 bucks and used as a commuter in downtown Philly until the bottom bracket lug broke. Welded it...glued it (seriously)....converted it to fix...and it's been that way for about 2 years now. New and improved with some of the rush hour parts. It's the commuter/errand bike.


----------



## mtdbike

Here is my 05 Langster an all around commuter and trainer. Pretty much stock but had to toss the super cheap and heavy seat and post and the steel 48 tooth chain ring for a GT bmx 46 tooth. Next waiting to swap out the handle bars.


----------



## pimpbot

*Raleigh Grand Prix fixie*

Just finished the build


----------



## Wordbiker

Just got this Surly Steamroller built up yesterday. Nothing too special, but it will serve my needs well as a commuter/townie bike. I am a finish carpenter by trade, and plan to make some wood fenders, chainguard and racks. For now it's SS, but due to living in the Rockies...am considering an internally geared hub.


----------



## blacksheep

*My Stable*

thought i'd share. gotta love the simplicity


----------



## Mattman

*My newest*

This is my Robroy cross bike, it goes fixed or free and is set up as an on or off road commuter, townie, grocery getter, trailer puller, etc.

I ran into a guy today who was trying to sell and old road bike. I picked it up for $50. I'll have to decide what to do with it. It has some cool parts including a schwinn super Letour frame and 27" wheels with Phil Wood hubs. It may be a fixie project soon, for me or somebody.


----------



## tomacropod

mein fixie. New headset coming (king, because I'm shuffling mine around on other bikes) and cranks hopefully to replace the great, but excessive 175s (see sig). I think that the Eno hub is the best thing in the world. Easy to tension (without a spanner), tightens down securely without a huge amount of torque (I was surprised at this), doesn't slip at all (also surprised) and takes a 14t cog/16t free. 44 up front (will go 42 or 40 with 165s).

I've been riding trials and MTB for a few years now and this is by far the scariest bike I've ever ridden. Awesome fun. Rode to a class today and didn't want to get off ! Class was boring.

thanks to all on the forum for giving advice and posting useful threads for me to trawl through.

- Joel


----------



## terminaut

terminaut said:


> This is an original Team 7-Eleven lugged track bike from '85.
> ...


Here's the Huffy's younger stable mate. It's a Cambridge Merlin that belonged to a USPS team member. Titanium frame, fork, stem, and seat post. Drivetrain is Dura-Ace NJS certified track cranks mated to Mavic track hubs and Open Pro rims.


<center>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/images/bikes/merlintrack/IMG_3893.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/images/bikes/merlintrack/IMG_3892.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/images/bikes/merlintrack/IMG_3899.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/images/bikes/merlintrack/IMG_3898.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/images/bikes/merlintrack/IMG_3908.JPG"><p>
</center>


----------



## Muldoon54

*My Baby*

Not much to look at, but she is fast and quick handling. First generation Cannondale Track frame (from around 1993). Factory paint and stickers. Full Suntour Superbe Pro Grouppo, Campy Victory rims (tubular).


----------



## rjb294

*Orbea Fixed Gear*

Check this out


----------



## bkranich

*Here's my two...*

First is my Langster all-around training and rain bike. Upgraded to 165 Ultegra cranks and Cane Creek brake levers (very sweet under the hands) as well as a few other odds and ends. Nothing all that special, but I love her anyway.

Second is my pre-CAAD Cannondale track. Upgraded to a threadless Wound-up fork, but otherwise it's still mostly the Superbe Pro track group. Again, nothing really special, but it works for me.


----------



## whit417

Here's mine. Just finished recently. Current gearing is 41/16 but still playing around with it. Actually flipped to the ss side for the first time yesterday. Not a big fan. Very awkward after riding on the fixed side. I think I'm going to turn it into fixed/fixed.


----------



## pimpbot

*Update*

I chopped and flipped the bars. I found this killer bar tape at Veloswap last weekend for a buck.


----------



## dragon76

*here's my fixed build-up and pics*

BUILD-UP // 2004 specialized allez frame / specialized carbon2 fork / cane creek s6 headset / no name aluminum stem / nitto cro-mo track bar / profile design natural cork bar tape / shimano tiagra front brake / tektro rx 2.0 brake lever / cateye astrale8 / specialized carbon seatpost / specialized alias saddle / miche primato pista crank w/47 ring + BB / mks sylvan pedals / ale toe clips / wellgo toe straps (they're doin ok so far) / alexrims da22 all black rims / continental gp attack + force tires / shimano 105 front hub / eno eccentric rear hub w/dura ace 16 cog / kmc chain

WHY I BUILT THIS RIDE // <1> fixed freakin rox. need one now. / <2> love ducati motorbikes - wanted a fast bike with inspired colour scheme: red, black, and silver
frame; all black wheels; and white tail.


----------



## stihl

dragon76 said:


> BUILD-UP // 2004 specialized allez frame / specialized carbon2 fork / cane creek s6 headset / no name aluminum stem / nitto cro-mo track bar / profile design natural cork bar tape / shimano tiagra front brake / tektro rx 2.0 brake lever / cateye astrale8 / specialized carbon seatpost / specialized alias saddle / miche primato pista crank w/47 ring + BB / look pedals / alexrims da22 all black rims / continental gp attack + force tires / shimano 105 front hub / eno eccentric rear hub (to come - single speed wheel for now)
> 
> WHY I BUILT THIS RIDE // <1> fixed freakin rox. need one now. / <2> love ducati motorbikes - wanted a fast bike with inspired colour scheme: red, black, and silver
> frame; all black wheels; and white tail.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


How much did those wheels with the ENO hub come up to?


----------



## dragon76

*haven't built the eno fixed wheel yet*

the eno hub is still on order, so the wheel isn't in the photos. what's there now is just single speed to tie me over till the hub comes in and i can then build the wheel. i knew i had to have that eno hub so i didn't even check the exact price, but i know it's about CA$200-250. the alex DA22 rim is CA$40 (the all black version is not found at every shop and not even on the alexrims web site), and the DT spokes are CA$0.75 each. it's an expensive wheel to go fixed, but hey, fixed is worth it as anyone on this thread will agree. i've handled an eno before, so i know the quality is there - there's reason behind the bucks (no i don't work for white industries).

if you're thinking about getting one, i say do whatever is within budget, but don't hesitate to go fixed.

good luck with your build!


----------



## dragon76

*confirmed cost for my ENO hub*

alrite, just letting those who are curious know: the ENO costed me CA$220. spokes and rims were as priced in my previous post. i know there are of course higher-end rims, but i think the DA22s will do me just fine - laced 3x to the keep things solid. I considered going with the more aero DA28 rim for the back, but it's 50g heavier, so stayed with the lighter rim for best acceleration outta this particular wheelbuild.

for those in the states, is the ENO typically US$250?


----------



## HillMan

*$159.95 at sheldonbrown.com*



dragon76 said:


> alrite, just letting those who are curious know: the ENO costed me CA$220. spokes and rims were as priced in my previous post. i know there are of course higher-end rims, but i think the DA22s will do me just fine - laced 3x to the keep things solid. I considered going with the more aero DA28 rim for the back, but it's 50g heavier, so stayed with the lighter rim for best acceleration outta this particular wheelbuild.
> 
> for those in the states, is the ENO typically US$250?


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/white-hubs.html

This is what you meant, right?

Very nice bike, by the way.


----------



## ravenmore

blacksheep said:


> my road rig


wow - nice bike. Crazy expensive though - those reynolds wheels alone are more expensive than any one of my bikes.


----------



## dragon76

*not far off*

yep, that's the ENO alrite. and i don't feel too bad about the price i paid - converting your quoted price to CA$ and including shipping, taxes, and duties, it's pretty much the same.

my ENO wheel is built now and i'm finally ridin my own fixed! so awesome it's beyond words. i've also decided to go with old-school MKS sylvan pedals, ALE toe clips, and some old toe straps i had lying around.


----------



## ravenmore

here's mine:


----------



## wesley124

*you can have your fixie any color you want,...*

I set it up with 44t in the front and 16t in the back on both the fixed cog (currently on the drive side) and the freewheel.


----------



## pinerider

Got this baby on the road last week, fished the 1975ish Mercier 300 Simplex 10speed out of the scrap bin the week before. Converted wheelset was fished out of the scrap bin last year on a Bianchi. It has a 45x16 gear, Brooks Professional saddle, 27x1-1/8 Michelin Selects. Total investment so far, about $37. This one won't be finished for a while, but it sure commutes nice!!


----------



## scrublover

after discovering fixed two years back, i find i rarely ride my geared roadie. extreme measures were required. plus, i wanted to thin the herd a bit. blasphemy, i know. sold one mtb a while back, too..... and am revamping my surly x-check crosser/commuter fixie with an upcoming il pompino frame. yeah, not so hot pics. taken with not so hot light, and i didn't mess with any camera settings to compensate. 

2002 Interloc Racing Design frame, 50cm
generic carbon fork (looking to replace with something lighter; still straight bladed)
Chris King headset, Titec ti stem, Salsa Bell Lap bars, Cane Creek aero levers
Campy Mirage caliper, Action-Tec ti bb, Stronglight crank, 48T Salsa ring
SRAM SS chain, Surly 18T cog and lockring, Wellgo mag/ti pedals
USE Carbon Alien post, generic ti rail seat, generic bar tape
front: Hugi240 hub/Mavic OP rim/Revo/alu nip combo straight laced
rear: White Ind. ENO eccentric hub/Velocity/15-16DB/alu nip combo laced 3x.
bolt on front skewer, Conti somethin'orother tires. a few ti and alu bit here and there.

took my favourite things from the fixie and the gared bike, and mushed them into one much nicer overall steed. 15.5#. rides reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaal smoothly.

yes, the bars are chopped. yes, i like them that way. got everything set so i feel juuuuust right when on the hoods; my prefered spot. i've not used the drops on any drop bar bike i've had in the last 15 years or so.


----------



## pinerider

*1975ish Mercier 300*

Fished out of a scrap bin a few weeks ago. Had 10 speed simplex, tubulars, Brooks Pro seat, TA pro crankset. Now has 27" fixed conversion wheelset with 16t rear, 45t front inner ring, 1/8 chain, Michelin Select clincher tires. Fixed wheelset came from a different scrap bin last year. Have put over 100 kilometres commuting on it so far, rides like a dream!


----------



## Trevor Ash

Guess I should post mine finally  An old 85 Trek frame and a newer Bareknuckle. Guess which one is faster? The Trek is obviously decorated for the Holidays right now! (running about 69gi on the trek and 72 on the bn...it's flat where I ride)


----------



## Mootsie

*A Milwaukee in Denver*

Mostly Surly/Ultegra components with Velocity Aerohead rims. 48 x 16 gearing.


----------



## magic

Here ya go, nothing fancy but it gets a lot use!


----------



## terminaut

terminaut said:


> Here's the Huffy's younger stable mate.


...and here's one of the Huffy's older stable mates, a Masi track bike (from Masi-Carlsbad).

<center>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/masi/track_70s/masi_carlsbad.jpg">
</center>


----------



## Chase15.5

*It looks tough...*



blacksheep said:


> my road rig


That is a very cool looking bike - well done.


----------



## Chase15.5

*Here's my latest completed project...*

On the second pic I was trying for a similiar layout as the "Fix" ad by Phil Wood from a few weeks ago.


----------



## pcrap

My first fixie...









pc


----------



## Bryan

*Kogswell Model G*

My Kogswell. Possibly the strangest mix of expensive parts and cheap parts you'll ever see. King headset, CXP33 wheelset, LX front hub, Dura Ace cog with Tiagra crank.


----------



## N4BBQ

*The SS Sirrus*

Just converted to a singlespeed and it sure is fun. All stock except for the seatpost and saddle. I'm gonna add a roadbar later too.


----------



## pcrap

N4BBQ said:


> Just converted to a singlespeed and it sure is fun. All stock except for the seatpost and saddle. I'm gonna add a roadbar later too.


Fixed gear?

You should add an ENO hub and a track cog!


----------



## s p i d e r m a n

*new fixed gear rider*

in order to commute all winter
i built up my first bike -- a fixed gear (46/16 fixed, 17 free)
by buying this colorado III on ebay
and collecting various parts elsewhere.
i did have peter white build me a set
of tubular wheels 
using an eccentric white industries eno hub
and mavic rims.
since the original pics 
i've shortened up the bullhorns
angled the brake levers down 45 degrees
added water bottle cages and a frame pump.


----------



## dragon76

N4BBQ said:


> Just converted to a singlespeed and it sure is fun.


Putting singlespeed next to fixed gear, you haven't begun to have fun yet.  You should really consider a wheel with an ENO hub - you don't know what you're missing o/w.


----------



## kevinmcdade

2005 KHS Flite 100, Velocity Deep V's, Formula Hubs 28 spoke front and rear, road handlebars that get switched out for track bars when it's time for the track. I am a roadie but love to train and ride the fixie. I recently sold a Pista and bought this bike. The Pista was too small. The wheelset on this bike is smooth and fast compared to the stock wheels that I had on my Pista.


----------



## Campoboji

Hey Spiderman
I like the Brooks saddle!
Are those Big Yankee rollers??


----------



## Dbroncosfan

Bianchi Superset Ishiwata frame kept the paint job. It has Iro hubs with Torelli rims, Continental Ultra tires, Shimano 15t track Cog 1/8, Formula Lockring Track, Stock Sakae Crank, Cinelli bars , shimano brake, wellgo pedals, And a Forte team saddle. Still dont know the year of the frame, does anyone know how to determain the year on Bianchis?


----------



## Mike T.

mwbyrd said:


> Can't say enough positives about Gene Spicer.


Even after you see this pic? -


----------



## TOZOVR

Ok so my fixie project got underay technically last night....

I've been hoarding parts for the last few weeks but the key ingredient came yesterday...well met me for a beer at Muddy River LOL...





































It's a '91 Yokota Yosemite with 1 1/8 threadless. 

Today my track ends came in from UBI...









Ordered them Saturday, came in today. Nice.

So this is part one I guess. It goes to my buddies place this Sat to get cleaned up and the ends fitted. I'll edit and update when that happens.

RJ


----------



## Anonymous

*Just finished*

Following the shakedown ride. I heart this bike


----------



## michaeln

Here's my Milwaukee Bicycle Co. "Orange One":


----------



## Kirmet

Link to most my pics, The Frame is a lugged steel gimme by a neighbor that was moving, turns out after I stripped the racks, drops, fenders and deraileurs off I discoverd the hubs were Phill Wood. Ther front 27in wheel trued up nicely after a spoke tensioning, Instead of buggering up the rear phil hub for fixie conversion I was lucky enough to come across a wheel off a langster for 50.00. added two new armadillo's a chain and a pair of MTB bars and I have the perfect railtrail/townie/commuter. Just can't bring myself to mounting the fenders back on it. 45 on the front and a 20 on the rear, theres alot of hills in Morgantown

The pics have the wheels off my buddies IRO cuz we were sizing the bike up and seeing if a set of 700cs would work with my brakes. There is also a pic of the rear cassettte tied up with a zip tie and a toeclip strap to get the fixie feel.


----------



## Kirmet

My Street Fixie with It's own set of wheels. the front is the wheel that came with the bike and has a sealed Phil Wood hub, the rear is a alex rim off a langster that was damaged in shipping. seat is a lemond from the 5 dollar bi at the LBS bars are a set of cannondale risers mounted upside down

Left the big ring on to act like a chainguard.


----------



## Kram

What's the make? I like the look of it. Need to match the tires though


----------



## tamu

I was thinking of the same idea, but because my jeans catch in the large chainring, i was thinking about grinding off the teeth.....


----------



## dburns

My new fixed bike -

Masi Team 3V frame. '92 vintage. Mint. Owned by me since new.
Purple - not blue like the pics show. The camera lies.
Campagnolo Record crankset. 44 or 42t ring.
Campagnolo Record BB.
Look pedals.
Selle Italia gel saddle.
Lever boss covers - dollar store dice drilled & hot glued.
Campag Super Record seatpost - rare one with no flutes!
Campagnolo Record brake calipers.
Tektro RX 3.0 Carbon Cross Levers.
Nitto bullhorn bars.
Shimano Dura Ace stem.
Stronglight headset.
Campagnolo Record hubs. Rear re-dished for fixed gear.
Mavic Open4 rims 36h. 
Sapim Race 14/15 spokes. 
Red aluminum nipples.
Wheels built by me.
Michelin Pro Race 25mm tires.


----------



## nate

dburns said:


> My new fixed bike -
> 
> Masi Team 3V frame. '92 vintage. Mint. Owned by me since new.
> Purple - not blue like the pics show. The camera lies.
> Campagnolo Record crankset. 44 or 42t ring.
> Campagnolo Record BB.
> Look pedals.
> Selle Italia gel saddle.
> Lever boss covers - dollar store dice drilled & hot glued.
> Campag Super Record seatpost - rare one with no flutes!
> Campagnolo Record brake calipers.
> Tektro RX 3.0 Carbon Cross Levers.
> Nitto bullhorn bars.
> Shimano Dura Ace stem.
> Stronglight headset.
> Campagnolo Record hubs. Rear re-dished for fixed gear.
> Mavic Open4 rims 36h.
> Sapim Race 14/15 spokes.
> Red aluminum nipples.
> Wheels built by me.
> Michelin Pro Race 25mm tires.


I love the look of the Dura Ace stem. I was already thinking of getting rid of my Modolo stem since it makes the reach a little long for me, but seeing a nice clean stem like the Dura Ace makes me want a new stem even more.


----------



## dburns

nate said:


> I love the look of the Dura Ace stem. I was already thinking of getting rid of my Modolo stem since it makes the reach a little long for me, but seeing a nice clean stem like the Dura Ace makes me want a new stem even more.


Peter White Cycles has 'em. Those hidden bolts are nice.


----------



## mav616

joe friday said:


> i'm using this as my desktop wallpaper


 Ha, great photo...


----------



## CycleBatten

*Surly Cross-Check*

Here's my Surly. 42x18 gearing. I put that on at first to get used to the fixed thing a few weeks ago, but 'm going up to 16 tooth cog soon. I just flipped and chopped the bars today and really like how they feel now. I don't have a brake lever that fits them now, but I'll put one on when I find it. I'll also snag some bartape at some point. They're Cinelli bars and I absolutely HATED the shape of the drops, never rode in them, ever.

IRO hub laced to a Salsa Delgado rim. I've been happy with both of these. Look pedals. Nothing too special, but it's a lot of fun to ride and here are some pitchers...


----------



## Armchair Spaceman

*My Sweetman*

Here's my fixie commuter - old "Brian Sweetman" frame, allegedly from the late 60s, lugged 531 with long campagnolo dropouts & 120mm spacing. Wheels are 36h mavic somethings on suzue somethings, allegedly from the late 70's. The rest is scrounged from LBS bargain bins and mates' garages. Bars are cheap & cheerful chinese jobs, flipped, chopped & drilled. Gearing is 45x16, just fine for the false flats of bayside melbourne but makes for some low cadence strength work into our afternoon "sea breezes" this time of year. Most expensive item was the 2-pack pearl respray on the frame. It does about 150k a week commuting and JRA. If I don't get on the roadie for the other half of the week I forget how to coast, brake, share...


----------



## Kram

*My New/Old French Fixie*

Gitane Gran Sport frame/fork, purchased on e-bay for $5!(Circa 1983)
Nervar cranks (oem) 42 t
CLB brake calipers (oem)
Mavic CXP 21 36h rims
Normandy Hi-flange f hub
Diamond rear hub, sealed cartridge, sweet looking 
Surly 17h cog/locknut
Selle Italia Pro-link saddle
3t morph road bars
Generic Japanese stem
Wellgo spd type pedals
Shimano R600 brake levers
Slime Skid-marks 700x28 tires.
I'm going to put Eggbeaters on it to replace the Wellgos. This thing rides easy and smooth, just like I like it


----------



## terminaut

terminaut said:


> Here's the Huffy's younger stable mate.


...and here are a couple of bikes a lot older than the Huffy. A 1955-ish Masi Special Pista originally owned by Reg Harris and 1973 Raleigh Professional Track disguised as a Schwinn Team Paramount Track, originally owned by (the somewhat notorious) Mark Whitehead.

<center>
<img src="http://chainedrevolution.com/CS/blogs/terminaut/attachment/10.ashx">
</center>


----------



## 12XU




----------



## bianchi_kid45

My 2005 Langster. 

Nitto Bars. 
Sworks Carbon Stem
Tecktro reverse levers
Alex Rims
Specialized amidello tires
Specialized computer
48-17 gearing.


----------



## djg

*Serotta and LeMond*

Serotta CSi with Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork.
Chorus brakes with Cane Creek levers
Chorus road crank with a Miche track ring
Deda 215 bars and an ITM stem
Rear wheel is a White Industries Eno laced to a Velocity escape rim
Front wheel is a record track hub laced to a Mavic GP4

The LeMond is a nice ride--mostly stock, with a few extras (easton bars and stem, cane creek levers and ultegra front brake).


----------



## djg

dragon76 said:


> alrite, just letting those who are curious know: the ENO costed me CA$220. spokes and rims were as priced in my previous post. i know there are of course higher-end rims, but i think the DA22s will do me just fine - laced 3x to the keep things solid. I considered going with the more aero DA28 rim for the back, but it's 50g heavier, so stayed with the lighter rim for best acceleration outta this particular wheelbuild.
> 
> for those in the states, is the ENO typically US$250?


No. The typical price is closer to 150 bucks U.S. I think that I paid 130 to Gene Spicer (at Spicer Cycles); performance has them now for 139, I think, with the typical kickback if you're a "team" member and occasional coupons.


----------



## bigbadwimp

Hi guys, I'm a lurker who has finally decided to post. Here's my fixie, completely built by me (a good learning experience):

-C. Itoh frame and fork from eBay.
-Wheels, brake, cranks, handlebars from a donor Nishiki Olympic
-46x18 gearing

View attachment 53906


----------



## Girl Anachronism

*My new (old) bike...*

I was back in San Diego visiting family a few months ago and started talking about bikes with my uncle. Turns out he used to race back in the 70s, and he's had an old custom frame in his garage for the last thirty years. It was ridden for three years on the velodrome, and after I scrubbed off all of the gunk and dust it looked like new...

I somehow talked him into giving it to me and had it shipped back to NY, and after a few months finally finished building it (and proud to say I put it together myself!). I took it out for the first time today and it rides like a dream...I'm too scared to lock it up in the city though, so my old p.o.s. bianchi road conversion is probably not quite ready for retirement...

Anyway, he gave it to me with the campy headset and bottom bracket, cinelli bars and stem, campy pedals, as well as a Dura-Ace 10mm pitch crankset which I replaced with campy cranks. I had to get new wheels, campy record hubs laced to no-name rims and a selle italia turbo seat, a new cog and chain and it was good to go. Gearing is 48 x 15.

PS Squeaky the cat thinks it has a very interesting smell...she likes to sleep under the bottom bracket...


----------



## Jamieshankland

I am a sucker for old track bikes. How sad is it that they will out last all new alum and carbon ones eh? I ride with and learn a **** load from this fellow who still rides extremly fast on his early 80's bright red team edition Raleigh Track bike. Anybody hazzard a guess at witch world champ it is? Ill give you a spoke!


----------



## dburns

Jamieshankland said:


> I am a sucker for old track bikes. How sad is it that they will out last all new alum and carbon ones eh? I ride with and learn a **** load from this fellow who still rides extremly fast on his early 80's bright red team edition Raleigh Track bike. Anybody hazzard a guess at witch world champ it is? Ill give you a spoke!


Oh heck we ALL know that's '82 world keirin champ and late '90s double world master's sprint champion Gord Singleton and he's pipping Keith Thoriarison to the line at the Forest City Velodrome in London Ontario. Is this the bike you like? -


----------



## ED531

*1984 Gitane Kilo

Mostly Campy and Mavic with shimano 858 spd's
This is an old pic, I've replaced the crank and bb with a '06 Campy Record track crank...*




















*1996 Cunnane Indigo

A bunch of Ebay parts put together (hence the Ebay color scheme)...*


----------



## asterisk

Finally took some new photos of my track bike.

EAI Bareknuckle frame, Sugino 75 cranks/bb, Miche hubs anodized black laced to Velocity Deep V w/ nonmachined brake surface. Deda Pista aluminum bars. etc, etc.


----------



## high_ram

dburns said:


> Oh heck we ALL know that's '82 world keirin champ and late '90s double world master's sprint champion Gord Singleton and he's pipping Keith Thoriarison to the line at the Forest City Velodrome in London Ontario. Is this the bike you like? -












What wheels are these?

edit - ok...the pic isn't showing up


----------



## Kirmet

Kram59 said:


> What's the make? I like the look of it. Need to match the tires though


sorry don't know can't figure it out, trying to see if the ten dollar front flats less than the 30 dollar rear so far no flats...I have the matching armadillo in the garage.


----------



## terminaut

Titanium in Scorcher guise...

<center>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9376.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9378.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9391.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9396.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9387.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/merlinscorcher/IMG_9394.JPG"><p>
<center>


----------



## mquetel

*I'm speechless...*

That bike is so F'ing cool.


----------



## terminaut

*[video] Scorchcam! (x-post from MTBR singlespeed forum)*



terminaut said:


> Titanium in Scorcher guise...


<a href="https://www.chainedrevolution.com/public/videos/scorch.wmv">Scorchcam video (22MB) (right-click and save)</a>

This is just a silly bulletcam video captured from my Merlin scorcher as I ride from the driveway to my local "proving grounds" for new bike builds.

Camera-ed up, the bike looks like this and is geared at 44:16 which is ideal for street riding but a little tall for some of the climbing (which doesn't really manifest itself in the video due to the low position of the bulletcam).

<img src="https://chainedrevolution.com/CS/forums/storage/5/12/scorchcam.jpg">


----------



## Armchair Spaceman

*My second one*

My second fixie conversion. Lugged 531 Hillman road frame, believed to be from the hands of Melbourne's late great Henry Hill himself. Best guess is mid-60's vintage. Given a fresh powdercoat and built up with bits from the spares cupboard and cheapies form ebay (except for a new set of crosstops and fresh bar tape). Track wheels from sometime in the early 80's - Mavic MA2s on old Suzues. The bloke I bought them from reckons they once belonged to a former olympian by the name of Phil Sawyer. 45 x 16 gearing keeps me pretty honest. Rear brake fitted because I though the top tube runners looked wrong without a cable in them.


----------



## redlineD

*My Redline 925 as new*

Changed:
18t ...
Added: Topeak bags, Zefal RV mirror
Otherwise, stock for now ...


----------



## edge

*after 20+ years of mtb... my first road bike*

07 cannondale capo. gonna commute 24mi round trip to work. swapped my thomson post, salsa clamp and wtb lazer ti seat from my prophet. this thing is a freight train.


----------



## 68design

*Bianchi Pista*

This is where I'm at with my Pista. Changed the chainring from the 48 to a Salsa 42T. I've had the Brooks saddle and mustache bars lying around for a while. The next step to finish working on a project for Litespeed in trade for a carbon fork for mine and my girlfriend's bikes. I'll probably change the headsets to Kings.


----------



## MarvinK

heckman said:


> Frame and fork purchased from ebay. Other components mostly used. Flip-flop hub, set up as 44x17 fixed and 18 free. I hope to see some of these bikes at MB1's SS century in the spring!!!


STI brifters just seem wrong on a fixed gear.


----------



## jdub347

Another lurker here that decided to post...
IRO Mark V running 44/16 with 20t on other side for climbing.


----------



## danka24

Still changing things around.


----------



## gdub77

Fuju Arcadia Cromoly Hi-Ten
Ultegra Cranks
Next is alloy handlebars that are a bit wider then I should be done.
Bike was 25 and the track hub (suzue) wheel (sun) was about 60. The rest were parts that I had laying around. I love riding this thing.


----------



## RedRex

*Finally finished it..*

Surly Steamroller. 
Frame/fork/FSA headset/FSA bottombracket purchased from RexCycles in Sacramento, CA. 
I pulled the drop bars and seat tube off a totaled LeMond (thanks ambulance guys!),
seat came from my rain bike, 
Sugino RD 170 cranks and Shimano 550 long reach brakes from Harris, 
custom spacers from www.purelycustom.com, 
zip-tied rear brake cable (I'll be riding in the Sierra),
Nitto racing bottle cage, 
Salsa LipLock seat tube collar from bikeparts.com,
levers from LBS, 
white electrical finishing tape from Home Depot, 
wheels are Surly hubs with Open Sport rims, flip flop 16 Surly fixed/16 Shimano free.

Thanks to all on this forum who helped me. Took some time but it was SO WORTH IT.


----------



## RedRex

More Surly fun...


----------



## RedRex

*even more...*

...out with the white, in with the green...


----------



## minus9

A few of mine...








More at this link, including the blue Phil Wood hubs.


----------



## roadfix

Here's my current Steamroller setup:


----------



## bluebirdbiker

I like'em all! Here is mine. A triathlete trainer/commuter.....


----------



## Durandal

*Cheap Italian Steel.*

Thought I'd finally post this on this thread, read all about it in the thread availible from my profile.


----------



## nobody

First fixie built with spare parts layin around...


----------



## pcf

Milwaukee Orange One


----------



## Toenail

*So Beautiful*



Strong-G said:


> Hey a couple updates I made over the winter... Swaped out the original fork on the Rensho for a straightblade Colnago steel fork. Added front brake... Also put this black single speed together Campy record crank, old steel Cinelli Milano track stem, nitto cro-mo bars,Hatta swan headset, 80's Shimano 600 brakes Rolls Due saddle & my Phil Wood/Velocity track wheels...next up are fenders and a nitto bottlecage....


Can you please tell me who built the frame you have for the black one? It's just stunning!!


----------



## FTR

Submitted for your approval.
Australian hand built Van Werkhoven.
Campagnolo rear drop outs.
Gipiemme dropouts on the fork.
Frame, fork headset and seatpost purchased for $200 Australian.


----------



## lwkwafi

*'special edition' san jose*

I guess my good fortune leads me to this forum before I expected to. 
I ordered a 07 bianchi san jose singlespeed cross/commuter bike, knowing full well it had a flip/flop hub. Same wheelset as the 07 pista, just with bigger tires. 

Well, it came in, and as the LBS was putting on the pedals, he noticed one problem with the singlespeed: it didnt coast. So currently, its fixed, which is cool and should befun to adventure with until the freewheel comes in.

So here is it, also pictured with my girlfriends new Pista.


<img src="https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8552/sj02xl4.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />

<img src="https://img150.imageshack.us/img150/5171/sj04iy6.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />

<img src="https://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3051/sj03in6.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------



## ADKBiker

Here is my recent project. I finally finished her and she is ready to show.


----------



## minus9

Yes, it's fixed.
Yes, it's brakeless.


----------



## Touch0Gray

*first fixed*

new 2005 Langster, old bars w/barphat on top, Ideale Norex #39 saddle, all weather checked but comfortable none the less, 48/18 fixed, 48/16 ss, old shimano spd.


----------



## Aus Rotten

Dont hate me because I have a Langster


----------



## tronracer




----------



## tronracer

*Actually, here's the bike today...*


----------



## surly357

*another surly*

hey, riding fixed is half as weird and twice as much fun as i thought it would be. never know until you try! surly steamroller with some help from an old specialized allez.


----------



## GadgetGuy

*Bridgestone Radac (~1990) - First Fixie*

Here's my first fixie - just finished it last night. She's perfect!

Bridgestone Radac aluminum frame
Aluminum fork
Cinelli stem
Syntace Stratos 200 aero bars
Tektro RX 4.0 aero lever
Dura Ace brake
Dura Ace headset
Dura Ace crank
53x18 gearing (20t on the flip side)
Formula fixed/fixed hub with Mavic CXP22 rims (complete from BicycleWheels.com)
25.8mm generic seatpost
Old Flite saddle
Tacx bottle cages
Cinelli cork bar tape


----------



## droptarotter

*Marinoni Fixed*

Here is a photo of my new Marinoni fixed. The spec's are as follows;
Columbus Spirit Tubing
Miche crank, BB, high flange hubs and seat post
Campagnolo Record brakes, levers and bottle cages
Campagnolo Chorus pedals
Ambrosio Excellence rims
Cadence Propulsion tires
FSA carbon fork and headset
FSA OS 115 stem and RD-200 bars
Sigma 906 computer
Planet Bike fenders
63 inch gear


----------



## danka24

Minus9, that bike is nuts. I like it.

My Pista.


----------



## JaeP

*Quick Fix Leader 735TR*

I picked up this frame for cheap at the San Diego Veloswap on Nov. 05. I saved so much that I'm gonna give her a cool custom paint job. I'm thinking black with a yellow to red fade flame job. I dunno.

I quickly slapped on some parts so I could get her up and running. Can't hardly wait till Tues. night track racing in April!


----------



## JayK24

*Jamis Pumpkinsputnik*


----------



## Padre

My wife's:









Mine:


----------



## Williams700

*So this is what a fixed-gear section of a roadbike forum is like...*

I guess I'm pretty spoiled living in SF. You see just bike porn everywhere you go. Especially in the Mission. I'm seeing most of you guys have conversions which is very cool. I have this obsession for track bikes so pictured below are a few of them.

*IRO Angus (beater bike)* - 
black formula hubs on gold non-msw deep v's 32h; nitto jag 90mm, nitto B123 39cm; miche supertype, selle italia slk; sugino 75 b/b and cranks 165mm, mks blah blah blah










*2005 Pista concept*
Ritchey pro 90mm; ritchey risers with Oury Grips; thomson elite seatpost; selle italia slk; sugino 75 cranks and b/b; black deep v's laced to 32h blk anodized phil wood hubs fixed/fixed; aerospoke front 700c clincher


----------



## Williams700

*Vivalo Pro Special*

52cm Vivalo Pro Special - VERY steep angles. Pure sprint geometry.
Sugino 75 setup
Dura Ace 7600 hubs NJS - the rear is annoying 110mm spacing
deep-v's
nitto jaguar 100mm
soma noah's arch
thomson elite
old selle italia saddle


----------



## wongsifu_mk

*My 2 Fixies*

Here's the new one:

<img src="https://homepage.mac.com/tedrobledo/.Pictures/Crary%20Rouleur/crary_rouleur_web_07.jpg">

More photos <a href="https://homepage.mac.com/tedrobledo/PhotoAlbum40.html">here</a>.

The older one—now <a href="https://homepage.mac.com/tedrobledo/PhotoAlbum39.html">sold</a>:

<img src="https://homepage.mac.com/tedrobledo/.Pictures/leader_bike/leader_tr_05.jpg">


----------



## Shagybalzak

<img scr="https://a79.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/36/l_8fdd0453622f87558f1be494d94cd096.jpg" />
This is the ONLY Six13 with HZ drops. Look closely at the lugs... Carved Flames. 
<img scr="https://a366.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/11/l_c66fd36c17c842db7f3312acd8d4fa05.jpg" /> 
This one's my Six13 Aero Track, for getting around town of course!


----------



## Shagybalzak

Sorry, Here they are:::

<img src="https://a79.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/36/l_8fdd0453622f87558f1be494d94cd096.jpg" />

<img src="https://a366.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/11/l_c66fd36c17c842db7f3312acd8d4fa05.jpg" />


----------



## 68design

*My Pista*

2006 Pista
Selle saddle, Thomson post, Richey stem, Nitto Model 177 bars, Tektro levers/brake, crappy Truvativ crank, Phil Wood hubs on DT rims with DB spokes, Eggbeater Candy pedals and Caradice bag.

Cheers


----------



## Barry Muzzin

*My first fixie*

Bought a Motobecane Messenger (no flames, please) and upgraded with various bits I had in the parts bin. Changed out the 16T cog for an 18. Also added a SS freewheel although now that I have had the fixed experience, I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## surfamtn

KgB said:


> Reparto Corse Cross single/fixed


And what gear did you do that climb in? GJ or Fruita?


----------



## bahueh

*Dave Scott Ironmon Centurion 54cm*

never looked so good! 48x17 flip-flop hub. 
velocity deep v's with hutchinson rubber.


----------



## Touch0Gray

bahueh said:


> never looked so good! 48x17 flip-flop hub.
> velocity deep v's with hutchinson rubber.




oooh , I like that......very easy on the eyes!


----------



## markie

Slow










Slower










Slowest


----------



## Bluechip

Here's my "Carbonello".


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Here is my rig...
View attachment 80709


----------



## Dave Hickey

Nice. I see a Columbus sticker. What's the frame?


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

It is a TSX frame built up by a friend who worked for Fat City then Indy Fab and now Serotta (although now he works behind a desk and not a torch...).


----------



## kiwisimon

love the muted colors on that bike, very unpretensious.


----------



## radarblips

Lot of great looking bikes posted.
Here's mine.


----------



## MarvinK

Carbonello from the Litespeed magazine ads? Hah! It's really a Cannondale, right? Very funny... awesome.


----------



## Bluechip

MarvinK said:


> Carbonello from the Litespeed magazine ads? Hah! It's really a Cannondale, right? Very funny... awesome.


Yah. It's an old early 90's criterium frame with an ENO hub.


----------



## Trevor Ash

This is my newest bike which I might be able to get some more miles on this weekend if the salt clears out a bit. It's a custom built Jonny Cycles. More info here if you're interested https://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/feb/TrevorAsh.htm


----------



## totally_fixxated

Ultra Clean! :thumbsup: 
Looks like it just got back from the NAHBS.


----------



## ChuckUni

That bike is awesome. Great story too....


----------



## ADKBiker

I saw her on fixedgeargallery. What a beauty. So sexy! She would sleep in my bed everynight!


----------



## dburns

Nice bike. I took the liberty of removing your visible means of support. Thanks. Burp - hic.


----------



## djcrb9

*The Magic gear Kona*

The rear brake is gone now, but i haven't taken any pics since then.


----------



## Fattybiker

Nothin special, but she's mine.........


----------



## wil

djcrb9 said:


> The rear brake is gone now, but i haven't taken any pics since then.


Nice fixed Kona! I'm staring at the frame, and I can't identify it! At first I thought is was a Jake, but upon closer inspection, the seat collar is facing the wrong direction. Is it a repainted Dew? I love the colour!


----------



## Chase15.5

radarblips said:


> Lot of great looking bikes posted.
> Here's mine.


Nice PC. I've always liked the black ones.


----------



## kms254

Sweet pink one, that is exactly what i am building for my girlfriend(color wise)









Thats me!


----------



## djcrb9

wil said:


> Nice fixed Kona! I'm staring at the frame, and I can't identify it! At first I thought is was a Jake, but upon closer inspection, the seat collar is facing the wrong direction. Is it a repainted Dew? I love the colour!


Thanks!

You pretty much had it. It's a Major Jake, and the seat collar is different because it's the 2001 with the Easton tubing, i guess. If you remember the Major Jake from back then, it was a Mango color.

Pictures don't really do the color justice. Not that it looks better, just... tackier. It's a bike that definitely stands out.


----------



## Dave Hickey

It's been a few years since I updated pics.. My current fleet

1. Custom Fixed gear- David Cheakas- local Dallas builder
2. Panasonic Keirin frame
3. Unknown Reynolds 531 track frame


----------



## djcrb9

Dave Hickey said:


> It's been a few years since I updated pics.. My current fleet
> 
> 1. Custom Fixed gear- David Cheakas- local Dallas builder



Dave, the stem on the first one is gorgeous.


----------



## Mootsie

*A Milwaukee in Denver*

One more for the gallery.


----------



## Pablo

Dave, your threesome is like a neoplotan track bike ice cream. Nice.


----------



## 666Nick

Heres my baby

OS ali frame 

Campag bits

42/15


----------



## northcoast

*Here's the new ride*

Wish I had a better camera


----------



## RocketDog

northcoast said:


> Wish I had a better camera


Oh my goodness!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey

RocketDog said:


> Oh my goodness!  :thumbsup:



+1.......... 2 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## 666Nick

northcoast said:


> Wish I had a better camera



I wish I had you bike


----------



## northcoast

the black one is so stealth, so cool...a little scary


----------



## Dave Hickey

northcoast said:


> the black one is so stealth, so cool...a little scary



Thanks. It has become one of my favorite rides.


----------



## xmorider

*My new ride*

My new Messenger. Before I left Missouri I built up a SS MTB for myself, but my 18 year old daughter wanted it so I gave it up. Been looking to get a SS road bike ever since. Finally broke down and got this. Hope to make it a dedicated daily commuter.


----------



## xmorider

Sweet bike!


----------



## tjanson

My 27" wheel flexy baby. JB welded, de-cogged freewheel-now-fixed rear wheel. Wellgo pedals, MKS clips, chopped bars, random stronglight cranks, Fuji Flite-ripoff saddle, QBP seat post....nitto stem...Forte tires... I have no idea what kind of frame, I found it at the dump.


----------



## yamaha394

*just a quick question*

I am going to be getting a fixie just for work and back. i do see that lots of the bikes on here are converted older road bikes. my question was how do you get the chain tension right with a vertical drop out and no chain tensioner?? sorry im new at this.
thanks


----------



## BrianT

*Here's My Langster*

After all the help I got from all your posts, I figured it was only fair to share my bike now that it's done and truly fixed. It started out as a stock 2005 Specialized Langster, but not much remains from the original bike. Aside from the frame, fork, seat post collar, and headset, everything has been upgraded over time. I went with a red and black FSA theme.

The new wheels are my favorite part since they're so custom and unique. I had my local shop build this set with black Velocity Deep V rims (no braking surface), black Paul hubs, black DT Swiss Revolution spokes, and red nipples ... for just a bit of color to compliment the bike. The rear hub is a flip-flop.

Other component highlights include Campy Record brakes (with red Corima pads since the rims don't have a true braking surface), Campy Record carbon brake levers, FSA carbon bar, FSA carbon stem, FSA carbon seat post, Specialized Toupe Team saddle, FSA Vigorelli cranks, FSA track bottom bracket, and a Surly cog.

The bike weighs in at 19.44 pounds as you see it, which includes a computer, pedals, and cages.

The bike currently has both a fixed gear cog and a freewheel. Over time, I may ditch the freewheel and go fixed only. If (when) that happens, the Campy brakes and levers will most likely be "designated for assignment" on another bike. After all, you can't just have spare parts sitting around. I'm sure removing those parts along with the freewheel would also shed a nice bit of weight.

I think that's everything. Now the good stuff ... here are the pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## Pablo

*My Pista*

Here's my beloved track bike. It's never seen a velodrome and it maybe never will. Nevertheless, during our mild Colorado winters, it's my primary and almost exclusive ride. During the summers when my road bike sees more action, the track bike gets flat pedals and toe clips for city riding and tom-foolery. 

The frame is a 2002 Bianchi Pista. I bought the bike stock from a woman in Texas on ebay a few years ago during my first year of law school after reading an article in Dirt Rag. I had to use my whole tax return and forego certain necessities such as food and beer for the duration of the spring semester, but it was worth it. I recently considered buying a different, rarer frame. However, I concluded that it was just vanity, insecurity, and the symptom of a throw away culture. I've had a lot of good years on this bike already with no end in sight. All well-worn fixies start young, and mine has barely started. There may be other Pistas out there, but they're not as fast and not as cool as mine. I had no reason to switch her out. 

There really aren't any stock parts left: Michelin carbon tires with Panaracer kevlar tire stips (best product ever); Miche Primato hubs (36-hole); Velocity Aerohead rims; Miche Primato crankset; 48x16 gearing; I forget which chain; 2006 Bianchi Pista fork (replaced after an epic crash); Campagnolo Chorus headset; Deda Pista stem; 3T bar with white Bike Ribbon tape; Campagnolo new-old-stock seatpost; and a San Marco Regal saddle (showing the effects of a crash and leg rubbing). 

P.S. The dog is Stanley, a Westhighland Terrier that belongs to my girlfriend's parents.


----------



## Pablo

Oops. My girlfriend had to make the files smaller.


----------



## Richard

*My contribution*

I finally posted some pictures on my "First ride on the fixed Raleigh" thread. Thought I'd throw one on the "Sticky" for posterity.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Richard said:


> I finally posted some pictures on my "First ride on the fixed Raleigh" thread. Thought I'd throw one on the "Sticky" for posterity.



Great looking bike. My favorite colors too.......


----------



## djcrb9

I changed the bike around a bit, and added the pink rims. It's worth re-posting to me, at least.


----------



## tj90

*New SOMA this weekend*

As some of you may know, I have been waiting on a 07 Madison for ever. Well this weekend I found this on Craigslist and had to buy it. I think its a significant improvement over the Madison! (Thank you wife for allowing me to go over budget a few bucks!). Anyway, fixed riding is so much fun. Its taken once boring roads around the house and transformed them into rollercoasters! Glad to finally part of the community, the seller invited me to a critical mass ride the night I bought it. Could not go (family man) but thought it was a nice gesture! This bike has purple anodized spacers - I thought those were banned. Enjoy.


----------



## bluemarinoni

*My street fixie*

Frame came out of Brooklyn on Ebay, is now calling the west coast home.

Most parts either from the spare parts bin, or local shops.


----------



## adman_1

*My Fixie*

Here is a pic of my last project.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Adman1, that is beautiful... How about some spec's?


----------



## adman_1

Thanks,

Paul front and Rear Hubs,
Velocity Deep V Hoops nonmachined, 
Brooks Swift Saddle
Lotus Frame 
Free from a Customer at Bicycle Sport Shop here in Austin.
Paul Brake Levers
Rest is recycled from the orginal bike.


----------



## DRLski

djcrb9 said:


> I changed the bike around a bit, and added the pink rims. It's worth re-posting to me, at least.


sweet bike, did you have to make any adjustments to the rear derailleur hanger?


----------



## djcrb9

DRLski said:


> sweet bike, did you have to make any adjustments to the rear derailleur hanger?


Thanks!

I got a derailleur hanger from a Stinky Primo from 2004 or 2005, it had Saint components and a dummy hanger.


----------



## Timbo337

BCA frame rescued from dumpster. Rear wheel has Formula flip-flop hub, DT Swiss spokes, and weinmann lp-18 rim. It's the only thing I've spent money on so far, but I need to get a new saddle, seatpost, crank, and front wheel eventually. Still fun to ride


----------



## CPATCRASH

*Paddy Wagon bling*

Here she is.


----------



## redlineD

*paddy wagon*

Beautiful rig! I really like the look of the crankset. What brand/type is it?
Great job putting her together.:thumbsup:


----------



## CPATCRASH

redlineD said:


> Beautiful rig! I really like the look of the crankset. What brand/type is it?
> Great job putting her together.:thumbsup:



It's a White Industries ENO single speed crank.

http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_cranks.html


----------



## RoyIII

*First Fix Gear Project*

Presenting my first fixie build - please excuse the funky background: This is a powdercoated green 'new' Univega frame of Columbus Thron, Easton fork & ritchey stem, headset and bars, from its roadbike life, Brooks team pro and tool bag, cane crk levers, sugino crank 48t and white eno with eai fixed18 cog & white 19t freewheel, centaur brakes. Rides like a Cadillac.


----------



## gunnargb

Not fixed but singlespeed 38/15


----------



## Dave Hickey

This is too cool....Is the Paul's tensioner spring loaded or does it lock in place?


----------



## gunnargb

I think it is not springloaded. I think you adjust it and it locks.
2 years ago I had a Dabomb tensioner but it did not work well and it made a lot of noise.
This one works perfect(so far 200 km) and it makes no noice at all.


----------



## FlatlandRoller

*Just built up today*

I have been using an inexpensive Marin frame for my fixed gear adventures for a couple of years, maybe 500 miles in total. Last weekend I hooked onto a group ride out of Bloomington, IL with my fixie and started chatting with a guy with a super tricked out Merlin fixie. I caught a bad case of upgraditis! Dang! Now I've been going thru some changes in my stable this spring and decided I just had to move my fixie stuff onto my "nearly vintage" Litespeed Aurenburg. Got'er all dressed up today and went out. Threatening clouds on the horizon but I didn't care! The black clouds blew in, I went straight into the teeth of it. The temp dropped 10 degrees, the wind whipped up to 20mph, and it was a darn stingy rain. No hail tho, I thought I was lucky. The, suddenly, it got sunny again and it was freakin' awesome! I just totally dig this bike!


----------



## Killroy

scrublover said:


> 2003 Bianchi Eros frame. 53cm. Tensioned using a White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub. Built up two days ago, swapping parts off of the previously used aluminum frame; only one ride on it so far, but [email protected], the steel feels soooooo much better! 46x17. gets the majority of my road time now. the geared bike is sadly neglected.
> 
> Surly Crosscheck set up fixed/free. 38x15/20. mish-mash of e-bay, parts bin, veloswap, and good lbs deals. it gets the fenders, and rain/ugly ride/commute duty much of the time.



Check your seat angle. What are you? A downhiller?


----------



## gallorody

*Got one!!!*

Walked into a my LBS and walked out with 

View attachment 88674


----------



## doughboy_88

Some stunning bikes in here...I generally like the vintage conversions like the Eddy Merckx frames, but the Seven on page 6 is absolutely gorgeous! 



feathers mcgraw said:


> My baby.
> 
> <img src="https://andyshenphoto.com/seven1.jpg">


----------



## tryjordan

*Cross Fixie Steamroller*

62cm Surly Frame with sugino 165mm cranks 42x20 gearing with 40c tires and Orgin 8 dropbars. Bike handles nicely offroad too!


----------



## FlatlandRoller

Man, big fatties stuffed in there, very nice!


----------



## JoelM

And yes I built the wheels 
Alas, soon she will be somebody else's...


----------



## Killroy

JoelM said:


> And yes I built the wheels
> Alas, soon she will be somebody else's...



Explain the wheel lacing. My thoughts are that it would be very compliant/flexy. The bent corners are very rounded not strait.


----------



## karyg

Here is my 1987 Rossin, Columbus SL tubing. rides great. 42/15 gearing. Since these pictures I have a new Phil Wood high flange rear hub laced to a NOS Matrix Iso llC rim.


----------



## Chase15.5

Just picked up another fixie for the collection. An IRO Mark V to go along with my pista concept. The most appealing thing about it to me is the lines. 

The ride isn't bad. A little less stiff and slower steering than my PC, but not bad. I really bought it as my bad weather / "beater" bike - I plan to through on some fenders (SKS race blades on order). Gearing is 46x17. Its a bit steep for the commute out of DC heading into NVA. And it is just shy of 20 lbs (19.7 to be exact).

After these photos were taken, I replaced the saddle with an SLR (same as my other bikes) and put Conti 4 Season tires on.


----------



## Mosovich

*My Ride...*

Yep, it's a Giant. Figured I couldn't go wrong. I tried a bull bar on it, but it's just not me, so I went back to the drop and changed the tape, I think the white really makes it pop! I also changed out the tire since I'll be doing mostly dirt road riding and put on a set of Conti Contact 700x28, which fit really good. That's mostly why I got a giant, is I wanted to put on 28s and stay with caliper brakes, most like the Bianchi San Jose I test rode had super fat tires and cantis, which I didn't want. The 26s actually worked really well on the hard dirt roads, but the contis work even better and make for a plusher ride. I just wanted something to goof around on, and so far I'm happy! May paint it in the future and would like to try a Brooks saddle, but we'll see..


----------



## jtferraro

*Milwaukee Orange One*

Not the best pics (in a rush), but please let me know what you guys think...


----------



## Mosovich

*wish*

I'd gone with the milwaukee....


----------



## Richard

*The Fuso*

Figured I'd post some pics here as well as elsewhere.

1993 Dave Moulton Fuso, the last year of production. Columbus SL with pretty much a "criterium" geometry, including a flat crown fork. All extraneous braze-on's dremelled, filed, sanded off with powder coat by Olympic in Santa Ana, CA.

Cinelli 1A 120 mm stem and a 66-42 bar. Campy Record headset. Stronglight BB with a Shimano 600 170mm crank, 42 ring. Formula high flange sealed bearing flip/flop hubs laced 32 x 3 DT 14 gauge to Sun M13II rims. 16t track cog. "El cheapo" Pyramid "fluted" seat post topped with a Selle Italia C2 saddle (the cheapest they sell and an absolute bargain for a "Made-in-Italy" very comfortable and light saddle.) Cross-type lever pulling a 7400 DuraAce single pivot brake. Michelin Orium 700x23 tires.

19 pounds ready to ride. I built it to sell but I'm keeping it.


----------



## olganga

My first fixie, on our first ride, today.

She's simple, cheap and beautiful, a combination that's hard to find.... A second (or third?) hand Windsor.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo

*Apollo Custom Sport*



Got this 1981? Apollo Custom Sport from LBS for a sixpack of Big Rock Traditional. It's a 62cm hi-tensile frame that had a bunch of Japanese parts on it (Shimano, Nitto, Kuwahara, Araya). 

It's running 36x16 on a Surly ring, SRAM PC-1 chain and Miche cog threaded on to a Surly Fixxer. All the parts are stuff from the garage/other bikes, I only had to shell out for a new seatpost, some cloth tape and the flat pedals. Bars are flop'n'chop. 

I ride this to work everyday and for short trips around town. 

Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## kiwisimon

*my everyday bike*

generic taiwanese cross frame with flip flop hub. works in all weather and isn't too flash to race off road from time to time. scott bars i have always used on my daily bikes unlimited hand positions.


----------



## Touch0Gray

olganga said:


> My first fixie, on our first ride, today.
> 
> She's simple, cheap and beautiful, a combination that's hard to find.... A second (or third?) hand Windsor.



very nice picture.....if that is your shed...you should "harvest" that wood and stash it....before it hits the ground...If you have ever seen old weathered wood re-milled, it can be GORGEOUS......

and congrats on the first fixed.....simple way to ride eh!!!!!!


----------



## kiwisimon

olganga said:


> She's simple, cheap and beautiful, a combination that's hard to find....


 I knew a girl like that in high school and she was called the school bike.


----------



## arrakos

Chas Roberts custom track


----------



## tenacious m

*torino*


----------



## Pablo

Gios rules.


----------



## PdxMark

Here's my main ride on Lopez Island, in the San Juan Islands of Washington state.


----------



## nobody

Windsor The Hour.....love it, all stock except the steel flop 'n chops...


----------



## Sixty Fiver

My girls... 









1973 Carlton Gran Sport









1962 Peugeot Criterium - I need to update this picture !









1955 Raleigh Lenton Sports, Reg Harris Road Model









1996 GT Karakoram...cause sometime we like to get off the road and ride fixed.

And this might end up as a fixed gear too although coasting can be fun, especially on a 67 year old bike.









1940 CCM coaster bike


----------



## lwkwafi

I must say I am impressed with the look/color scheme of the Hour. For as cheap as it is, I would expect it to look, well cheaper. Even some of the lower end road bikes they sell look worse when it comes to style. so thumbs up, and ride the parts into ground.


----------



## kannas

Touch0Gray said:


> very nice picture.....if that is your shed...you should "harvest" that wood and stash it....before it hits the ground...If you have ever seen old weathered wood re-milled, it can be GORGEOUS......
> 
> and congrats on the first fixed.....simple way to ride eh!!!!!!


or you can sell the wood to be reclaimed and buy yourself one sweet ride. For what its worth your bike looks great!


----------



## Sixty Fiver

An updated picture of my 1962 Peugeot Criterium fixed gear...


----------



## moab63

*Nice looking bike, I just bought the same bike*



Barry Muzzin said:


> Bought a Motobecane Messenger (no flames, please) and upgraded with various bits I had in the parts bin. Changed out the 16T cog for an 18. Also added a SS freewheel although now that I have had the fixed experience, I doubt I'll ever use it.


for my son to race, he is a junior so our objective is to train with it for(roadracing). For a cheapy training bike is ok.

Will do some updates next year, bars and soem bits.


----------



## OneGear

this is my Fuji Track 2007... 3TTT Status stem, Specialized Toupe, Specialized Pave Carbon post, Shimano 105 pedals... and the rest is stock. The reflectors are just there because I'm too lazy to take them off. 48x16... she rides like a mutha...


----------



## bikeworldtn

*My latest creation  Benotto Fixed/Free*

Here is my latest single speed project: near completion.


----------



## craigd

Here's mine


----------



## fab4

My 14.5 pound Kestrel Evoke fixie!!!


----------



## PltJett

So I just realized that I didnt post some pics of my Felt here yet. Anyways, here they are:


























It's taken me mighty fast, and hopefully to Nationals this Saturday


----------



## wooglin

I usually stick to the commuting board but I've been having fun with my new ride so I thought I'd post some pics. Bianchi San Jose, stock except for the saddle and fenders. Fixed/free, but I usually run it fixed.


----------



## Type1Rider

I really dig some of the bikes in this thread. Sweet rides!


----------



## Lectron

Now I'got a Fixie too  

It's build up with a various selection of components. Some would say it's blasphemy not going full campa, but truth is. This started out as a budget project and it's gone way too far already 

I reckon most of you can tell the components from the pics except for the rims. They're NISI sprint. The tire bedding is actually drilled to shave some weight.

Pics are clickable


----------



## mason71

Just finished it. 88 or 89 Panasonic DX 3000. Fun ride for $43 dollars


----------



## ric426

Here's mine. It's nothing special compared to some of the bikes here, but I like it. It's an early '80's mid grade Falcon frame and a mix of parts I scrounged. Took it for it's maiden voyage yesterday and it rides nicely. I'm getting hooked on riding fixed gear, so this one will stay that way. I've got a feeling my Langster will start collecting dust and may donate some parts to this one.


----------



## boroef




----------



## mason71

boroef- what saddle is that? Beautiful bike!


----------



## boroef

mason71 said:


> boroef- what saddle is that? Beautiful bike!



thanks  it's a specialized toupe! pretty standard stuff...


----------



## afie

Cheap carbon commuter:


----------



## taikuodo

What the heck is that thing and why is it look like its all wrapped in duck tape???


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Some new pics of the ones that don't coast... 

My 1962 Peugeot... 










My 1987 Kuwahara Cascade... she's too nice for only riding in the winter.


----------



## butzdogg

*My new addition...*

...the Michael Richmond Memorial Pugeot Corbier Fixxy....she is so much fun to ride. Just waiting on a longer stem and a Brooks seat clamp so i can run a more modern saddle and she will be good to go.


----------



## nate

Kogswell Model G


----------



## OneGear

boroef said:


>


decent metal... i saw one of these in a garbage dump but didn't think it was worth the trouble....certainly doesn't belong in my garage..  


(disclaimer: it's an inside joke)


----------



## FTR

Updated.
Was:










Have since upgraded:
Stem to Cinelli XA
Bars to Nitto B123
Tape to fizik
Chain to KMC Koolchain
Seatpost to C Record
Saddle to white Trans Am
Pedals to Crank Brothers Quattro's.
Wheels to Suntour Superbe hubs laced to Velocity Razor via Hoshi bladed spokes.


----------



## desmo13

cant wait to take it into the city for some artsy photos


----------



## firestarter4075

this is mine








for sale too make me an offer


----------



## jollydriver

*Single Speed Dean Torrey's*

Hello all. 

Here is one of my two current single speeds. For now it is a fixed flyer, but in a couple of months, I'll convert it to a dirt loving cross machine by changing the chainring, cog, and tires (Florida's CX season starts late). Here is how it is built-up:


Dean Torrey’s 3/2.5 Frame - 58cm with Modular Drop-Outs
Easton EC90 X Cyclocross Fork
Ritchey WCS Headset
Thomson Elite X2 Stem
Ritchey WCS Logic Road Bar - Aluminum, 44cm Wide
Cane Creek SCR-5 Brake Levers
Front Brake: Paul Neo-Retro
Rear Brake: Paul Touring
Paul High Flange Hubs Front & Rear
Velocity 32 Hole Fusion Rims
Specialités TA Vega Crankset: 110BCD
Phil Wood Square Taper Bottom Bracket
48T Profile Racing Chainring
16T Miche Rear Cog
Thomson Elite Seat post - Zero Setback
Selle Italia SLK Saddle

Regards

Jollydriver


----------



## jollydriver

*Voodoo Limba with Sliding Dropouts*

Hi Again

I thought I would post my other single speed. Once again, this bike is currently a fixed gear trainer, but in a couple of months, I'll change the tires and gearing for cross season. I built this bike up like this:

2006 Voodoo Limba Scandium Frame - 58cm with Sliding Drop-Outs
Kelly Cyclocross Fork
Ritchey WCS Headset
Thomson Elite X4 Stem
Ritchey WCS Logic Road Bar - Aluminum, 44cm Wide
Cane Creek SCR-5 Brake Levers
IRD Cafam Cantilever Brakes
Surly Hubs Front & Rear - Silver
Mavic 32 Hole Open Pro Rims
Sugino Alpina Crankset: 110BCD
Shimano Square Taper Bottom Bracket
50T Sugino Chainring
18T EAI Rear Cog
Seat post - Zero Setback
Specialized Toupe Saddle

I welcome your comments.

Regards

Jollydriver


----------



## mav616

Very nice...has a classic feel.....enjoy!....


----------



## thedips

hi there havnt posted mine yet... so here we goo... i love it.. rides great.. gonna start making some small changes to it.. otherwise im going to leave it pretty clean... it is fixed..


BRIDESTONE...


----------



## ric426

*Falcon revisited*

Here's the same blue Falcon after powder coating, some paint and Nitto Dirt Drops. I guess it looks a little obnoxious, but I've never been accused of good taste,


----------



## RavenStandsAlone

*Old dood! Old bike!*

I think I have this picture thing figured out, here goes....


----------



## boroef

put some track bikes in here:


----------



## f1oored

This is my first single speed. Converted from a schwinn world tour...








To this...








I still need to wrap the bars and raise and level the seat but it's fun to ride. My next one will be a fixed gear.


----------



## chrysiptera

Hi!

This is my first post on this forum.. A kinda crummy picture, but the only one of my bike in its current form:


----------



## Chainslap

Here's my 2008 Langster New York w/ drop bars and spd's
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-15-07056.jpg" border="0" alt=""> 
Click Here to go to the Langster NY Thread I started a couple weeks ago


----------



## VaughnA

*My Fillmore.*

'06 Fillmore, stock except for Brooks B17 Saddle and I removed the stripes from the frame and stickers from the wheels for a little stealthier look. I usually run a 44/16 fixed unless I'm on a hilly ride in the nearby Blue Ridge Mountains, then I'll run a 44/18 freewheel setup for the long downhills. I have a geared bike but probably do 75% of my riding in this bike.


----------



## dookie

sputnik/woundup, volos, centaur carbon, miche, thomson, etc.


----------



## nate

dookie, what bar tape is that?


----------



## nate

VaughnA said:


> '06 Fillmore, stock except for Brooks B17 Saddle and I removed the stripes from the frame and stickers from the wheels for a little stealthier look. I usually run a 44/16 fixed unless I'm on a hilly ride in the nearby Blue Ridge Mountains, then I'll run a 44/18 freewheel setup for the long downhills. I have a geared bike but probably do 75% of my riding in this bike.


I got to see Vaughn's bike in person this weekend. Very nice!


----------



## OneGear

Newly fixed. 48x16


----------



## dookie

nate said:


> dookie, what bar tape is that?


'eleganza', by stella azzurra. lotsa colors available, all w/contrasting stitching. synthetic leather, very sticky. my favorite!


----------



## Guest

*Soma Delancey*

Just bought this yesterday, my first fixie. I gotta throw out a plug for Chris at Table Rock Bikes in Morganton, NC - it's not common for a town our size to have a shop with an emphasis on SS/Fixed bikes. He's a great resource for both road and dirt for our part of the state.


----------



## Normbilt

Flat Bar Fixxed San Jose ready for Fall


----------



## Normbilt

My edition of the New York Langtster

Paul High Flange hubs/Sun Venus Rims/Gold DT Nips/Surly 16t Cog
Dura Ace Bottom Bracket
105 Crankset w/FSA Time Trial Ring
Ritchey WCS Handlebar and Stem
Easton EC70 Seatpost
Continetal Attack/Force Tires
Selle Italia SLR Saddle


----------



## bward1028

Normbilt said:


> Flat Bar Fixxed San Jose ready for Fall


what tires are those? i know i've seen them before, and even been to their site, but i can;t remember.


----------



## SSr in Kansas

*fixed winter commuter bike*

here's what I ride in when there is snow or ice on the ground

just decided to ride it today and take the back (dirt) roads to work

this is a picture of it next to the bike rack at work


----------



## Normbilt

bward1028 said:


> what tires are those? i know i've seen them before, and even been to their site, but i can;t remember.


The Tires are SweetSkinz Nitewings. 
I put them on just for fun.
I have had many looks and comments about my wild looking tires.


----------



## boroef

all about velodrome action!


----------



## OneGear

boroef said:


> all about velodrome action!



all about the non-drive side photo!


----------



## boroef

OneGear said:


> all about the non-drive side photo!


:blush2:


----------



## OneGear

boroef said:


> :blush2:


its ok i'm used to it by now :aureola:


----------



## Not Eddie Roman

'04 or '05 Pista (I never can remember). Gearing? I can never keep that straight either. 46/17 sounds right. Surly fork (the original died a horrible death, as did the rear rim), Flite saddle, Thomson post, DK mini BMX stem, Animal BMX riser bars (top piece from four-piece Bob Bars), Campy Record headset, Campy pedals.

View attachment 107372


----------



## rideabike4life

yeaaaaaaaaaaah. so sick.


----------



## fiddlr40

My all-purpose fixie adding some fall color to the hills:


----------



## OneGear

rideabike4life said:


> yeaaaaaaaaaaah. so sick.


hehe thanks. here's a new pic of it


----------



## MrMook

*70's Motobecane GT*

Here's my Motobecane Grand Touring. 
Found it on the side of the road with a "FREE" sign stuck in the spokes. A quick U-turn, a shoebox full of unnecessary parts, and a few months of part-hunting brought it to it's current incarnation.


----------



## 853

My Pista:


----------



## Christine

My Mercier Kilo TT:


----------



## craigd

just need a seat and im ready to roll out on my first fixie

love it










read about it here


----------



## Alx

Here's my Schwinn. I was told it was an 84 from the person I bought it from but the serial on the frame says its an 81. Anyways Its my first SS/Fixie and I can't get enough!

Changed the saddle and put on some Soma bullhorns. It's very comfy now.


----------



## psycholist

*Another IRO*

Introducing my Mark V!




























Per bdc88 Request:

Frameset IRO Mark V
Headset Ritchey WCS
Fork Reynolds Ouzo Pro
Stem Deda Newton
Bars Easton EC90 Carbon with Cinelli bar tape
Brake Levers Cane Creek SCR-5
Brakeset Shimano Dura Ace
Seatpost Performance Carbon
Saddle Selle Italia Signo Gel Flow
Bottom bracket Shimano Ultegra Octalink
Crankset FSA Superlight Team CSC Edition (48t Chainring)
Pedals Crank Bros Candy

Wheelset (I built myself)

Rims Velocity Deep V 28h
Hubs Paul Components High Flange Word 
Spokes Sapim Laser with Red Alloy Nipples (Front Radial Laced, Rear 3X)
Cogs Surly 19t Track cog
ACS 20t Freewheel

Tires Continetals 700 X 23c


I think I covered all of the parts.. !


----------



## bdc88

@ psycholist

Can you give us a list of the parts that you have used. That would be great.


----------



## alpka

desmo13 said:


> cant wait to take it into the city for some artsy photos



Hey, how long did it take you to find a "magic gear" with the vert dropouts? And what is it? I have a Canny CAAD 5 that I would love to turn into a fixie...


----------



## 853

Here is the revised look for my Pista -


----------



## seanery

Here's my Trek T1. It replaced a Windsor fixie (yellow bars) that I rode on tour last year.

The T1 has a few changes...
Dura Ace / Mavic CXP33 wheels
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Crank Brothers Quattro Pedals
Bontrager Bull Bars
46x14 Drive

Soon to change...
New 175 Cranks (Record C maybe)
Thomson Elite X2 stem

Trek pics taken yesterday on my first 50 miler on it!


----------



## ProsperityRed

I never really appreciated the Trek T1 until I saw yours, that looks nice.


----------



## seanery

Thanks Red! I've had it since last fall and it's working pretty well so far!


----------



## desmo13

alpka said:


> Hey, how long did it take you to find a "magic gear" with the vert dropouts? And what is it? I have a Canny CAAD 5 that I would love to turn into a fixie...



I cheated, and got a eno hub. (those eccentric rear hubs)


----------



## botto

no nonsense, nothing special, pig iron windsor.


----------



## DieselDan

A Motobecane Messenger. It's a start.


----------



## lwkwafi

*Bfssfg Iro*

Finally got my xmas bar tape on there.
Had a lot of fun building this up. Frame is IRO group buy organized by BikeForums Single-Speed and Fixed Gear subforum. 
I absolutely love the color, as it seems to change depending upon the light. 
I put it all together myself, installing headset, cutting steerer tube (perhaps a bit short). Slowly working on building-up the Miche hubs that came with that group buy. 

Frame- 59cm IRO
Miche Group- 170 Cranks, hubs, seatpost.
Rims- Velocity Aerohead
Stem- Thomson 
Bars- Syntace
Brake lever- Nashbar tt
Pedals- MKS GR-9, cages


----------



## bward1028

where'd you find pink aeroheads?


----------



## lwkwafi

I just found them on ebay. 
It was a pretty solid score. I was just searching 'pink' a while ago and found them. it was just when i ordered the frameset, so i hoped they would match since we didnt really know the true color it would come out. I tried them with my san jose, but it didnt match nearly as well.


----------



## old sport

My old Frejus. I dragged this frame around for 25 years until I finally found the momentum to build it up.

No flames about the pink handlebar tape, please.


----------



## lwkwafi

old sport said:


> No flames about the pink handlebar tape, please.


I like the pink tape, but then again, I have two pink wheels on my bike above.
Besides, it really pops with frame color.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Great Looking Bike...*

I like the pink bar tape. It's a good contrast to the frame color.

It's a really elegant looking bike too, the pink tape may not be classic as the frame, but it's a reminder that an old dog can still stay with the pack (that's a good thing for those of us over 50... thanks for posting)


----------



## Killroy

Not to many fixxies are build for utility are there? Most of them are naked, no seat bag, no pump, no back flasher, no light. I hope these bikes are not trying to ride at night. 

When I get a fixxie one day, Im going to spoil it with accessories.


----------



## roadfix

Killroy said:


> Not to many fixxies are build for utility are there?


We've got those too. We end up posting those on the commuting forum.


----------



## asterisk

Killroy said:


> Not to many fixxies are build for utility are there? Most of them are naked, no seat bag, no pump, no back flasher, no light.


Some go both ways...


















..which reminds me.. I need newer photos.


----------



## RoyIII

*Gios fixed gear*

Here are some photos of the Gios Megalite fixed gear bike I just bolted together. Harris Cyclery open pro with their house brand hub in front and an eno in back, Sugino 75 crank 48/18 fixed/ss, cane creek levers, centaur brakes. I added a chrome fork from Excel Sports, a silver stem from eBay, and nitto silver bars from Harris Cyclery. I may or may not add blue bar tape.


----------



## Pablo

RoyIII said:


> Here are some photos of the Gios Megalite fixed gear bike I just bolted together. Harris Cyclery open pro with their house brand hub in front and an eno in back, Sugino 75 crank 48/18 fixed/ss, cane creek levers, centaur brakes. I added a chrome fork from Excel Sports, a silver stem from eBay, and nitto silver bars from Harris Cyclery. I may or may not add blue bar tape.


That is sick!!! I say add white bar tape.


----------



## RoyIII

That would look good, but my problem is that it won't stay white! I may just not tape it at all. I don't know.


----------



## Pablo

RoyIII said:


> That would look good, but my problem is that it won't stay white! I may just not tape it at all. I don't know.


I use Bike Ribbon on my Gios. It satys white for a long time. 

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ebar+Tape&vendorCode=BIKERIB&major=1&minor=32


----------



## RoyIII

I'll try it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## covenant

botto said:


> no nonsense, nothing special, pig iron windsor.


it is what it is....I'll post pics of mine when it's complete later this month.


----------



## threesportsinone

They make chrome tape, would look just like it looks now but more comfortable.


----------



## MIN in PDX

I dumped the nitto RB021's and went back to deda steel drops. 

Regal Ti on Supertype post is new to the bike as well.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Good looking Bike*

and a creative build.

I vote for any bar tape. I like bar tape better than aluminum.

How's the ride?


----------



## RoyIII

Thanks. Rides real good. I agree; that's too much AL. I'm going to just put on some black cloth velo bartape that I have. The brake levers need something to blend in with.


----------



## RoyIII

*Gios fixed gear all taped up*

I did not have any white tape, and I am over budget for life anyway! I just couldn't put white tape on a bike, not that there's anything wrong with that. I found some regular old black tape in the barn. At least it matches the saddle and the levers.


----------



## FlynG

*1st Fixie*

I finally got 'er done. Actually I finally had a sunny day to take some pix.

IRO Group Buy frame
View attachment 113721

Full night battle rattle mode with lights, tool bag, reflective tape etc. 

View attachment 113722

Chorus, Open Pro

View attachment 113723

Nitto stem and bars, Viewpoint blinkies front and rear with a 
Fennix L2D Prem for actual forward lighting. 

I'm liking it very much.
Flyn G


----------



## Killroy

FlynG, That's nice and clean and functional. I want one for commuting.


----------



## RoyIII

very nice! how did you do the chorus crank - what size chainwheel do you have?


----------



## FlynG

Thanks for the compliments.

The crank was a 42/52 I found on clearance. I just moved the 42 to the outer position. Seems to line up fine.

Flyn G


----------



## bward1028

basso-matic


----------



## Chainslap

recently added the Deda Pista track bars w/ a Tektro front brake lever w/ Specialized Roubaix bar tape, bottle cage, some Shimano SPD-SL pedals. I'm ordering a bigger chainring next (46 or a 48)

<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/1-19-08070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/1-19-08134.jpg" border="0" alt=""></a>


----------



## RoyIII

very nice. The track bars are better looking than the stock bars, imo. What gear inches will you be running with the new chainwheel?


----------



## MIN in PDX

Now brakeless. (And wet.)


----------



## Chainslap

RoyIII said:


> very nice. The track bars are better looking than the stock bars, imo. What gear inches will you be running with the new chainwheel?


Thanks! I had a Salsa Pro Road handle bar w/ some Tektro roadie brake levers and decided to change it up. 

So far I like the Deda bars a lot. 

Since I mainly use the bike for group riding, Im going to keep it geared around 75 to 78. And if I get the urge to take it to the track I'll try to gear it to be in the mid 80's to 90.

Right now I have it set up 42x15 (75.6) - its a good workout, cant really imagine needing a harder gear for how I use the bike.

so If I get a 46 I will run it 46x16 (77.6) - just a little harder, hopefully not too hard.

and if I get a 48 I'll run a 48x17 (76.2) - probably what I will go with


----------



## bward1028

some better pictures of the basso-matic


----------



## threesportsinone

*Great minds think alike*

I have a basso titanium and the stickers started to come off, so I made "Basso" into "ass" and "titanium" into "tit."


----------



## bward1028




----------



## MIN in PDX

What's the story on that strange Spicer?


----------



## bdc88

A couple of pictures. Weight is currently 13.51 lbs.


----------



## bward1028

MIN in PDX said:


> What's the story on that strange Spicer?


something gene built for fun, i guess. i bought it for pretty cheap. he said that it was fun to build.

i don't know what it's actual purpose could be. it's really only useful as a fixed gear, since it can't take a rear brake.


----------



## MIN in PDX

Nice Langster - more info on the build please? How is it so light?

Edit, I found your thread here.


----------



## mattrider

*95 schwinn mountain bike turned christmas present*

95 schwinn clear creek, obviously major changes


----------



## mattrider

*schwinn clear creek*

95 schwinn clear creek, obviously major changes


----------



## ukiahb

*Soma Rush*

12345


----------



## drbbt

*Fort Uno*

Fort Uno. I keep a front brake nearby for hilly rides (I'm not as brave as most of you no brakes types). Anyway, a neat little steel bike. Like the new Surly cog. Current configuration is 42X15. Probably ought to put a freewheel on there for those days when you get tired out there (better not forget the front brake).


----------



## kannas

Hav'nt been here in a while. A small crash, finacial woes have me not riding and having the rear wheel stolen did'nt help me riding fix.
Good news, new job that is 24 miles of bikeable roads each way...
I was considering selling my frame to cover some bills, but I just can't.
Here's the  Graham Weigh stripped down. Good the see the steel frame are still available.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Just what were you drinking when...*

you took the first picture of that great looking bike????


----------



## MIN in PDX

Dave Hickey said:


> 3 current SS/fixed bikes


Dave, were the Looks track ends? Or did you use an eccentric hub/bb? Very very nice.


----------



## kannas

KeeponTrekkin said:


> you took the first picture of that great looking bike????


ha, not exactly. i had pics but lost them. decided to reshoot, since i posted four years ago.
linky


----------



## james12345

*Here is my IRO Mark V*

Here is my IRO Mark V 53cm that I just finished building. Sold my fixed Nishiki Olympic 12 to get this built together. It has the following components: IRO Mark V 53cm and stock fork, IRO BB & crankset 165mm, MKS road pedals w/ MKS half clips, Formula hubs, Weinmann DP18 rims, Cane Creek S-8 headset, Truvativ XR seatpost, Truvativ XR stem, Truvativ XR XC riser handlebars, and finally a set of Salsa MTB grips.

I actually had the headset, seatpost, stem, & handlebars from my mountain bike parts bin.


----------



## craigd

not mine but in a bike store on the weekend

early bikes great restoration


----------



## CleavesF

*Schwinn Prelude Fixed 42x14*

Here it is boyz and girlz! It's almost almost finished...


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*I mounted those fenders to...*

my randonneuring and commuting bike. The adjustment is, as you have learned (because yours look well adjusted) is pretty fiddly (that's a technical bike term.)

After I got it right, I measured the excess length, removed the stays and cut each one with a hacksaw, holding the stay in a vice. It added at least an hour to the project, but the result was worth it. BTW, the shop that sold me the fenders told me to use superglue with those rubber caps.

Good luck with it and enjoy; love the saddle!


----------



## Amplifine

Here's mine


----------



## CleavesF

KeeponTrekkin said:


> my randonneuring and commuting bike. The adjustment is, as you have learned (because yours look well adjusted) is pretty fiddly (that's a technical bike term.)
> 
> After I got it right, I measured the excess length, removed the stays and cut each one with a hacksaw, holding the stay in a vice. It added at least an hour to the project, but the result was worth it. BTW, the shop that sold me the fenders told me to use superglue with those rubber caps.
> 
> Good luck with it and enjoy; love the saddle!


Yeah those caps fell off whenever... Its like why even have them? I thought about cutting them off but I don't have the tools. 

The saddle is the original that came with the Prelude when it was sold. 

Here's a list of components:
Frame: Columbus Tenax Main tubes, Tange Cromo Stays
Fork: Nashbar Carbon Cyclocross IS 1" steerer
Brake: Avid BB7 Road on Nashbar TT levers
Stem: EM90 90mm -10 degree rise w/ 1" shim
Headset: Canecreek 1" SAS Black
Handlebars: Nashbar TT bars 26.0mm x 42cm warped with Cinelli Cork
Seatpost: SR Laprade 26.6mm x 250mm? I think
Fenders: Planet Bike Hybrid Freddy Fenders 
Crank: Sakae GX 172.5mm arms
Chainring: 42T
Cog: 14T
Chain: SRAM PC48 3/32"
Pedals: MKS with PowerGrips
F. Wheel: Mavic OpenPro 32H laced 3x on Formula C91 IS hub 100mm
R. Wheel: Mavic OpenPro 36H laced 3x on Formula Flip Flop
Tires: Continental Contact (winter) or Michelin Speedium (summer)
R. Light: Blackburn Mars 3
F. Light: Cateye Opticube

Future Upgrades: 
Install V-Brakes and run both Vbrakes and discs on the front. Basically so I can switch in summer and winter modes. I can remove the rotor by just taking off the IS adapter on the formula hub which is awesome! There's one for centerlock but I might pick it up only to make it "look" even if it leaves bearings or anything else exposed. 

Possible new saddle. I haven't decided. I am due for a seatpost. Maybe carbon, the front end rides so comfy now with this upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost_racer

*Mine...*

My all purpose college commuter, grocery getter, and ride to friends house bike. It usually has at least one brake, but is currently between sets, since I'm trying to find a good long reach brake..the fork was made for 27in wheels. Sorry about the picture quality. Cheers


----------



## mindgam35

*windsor. and huffy*

here are my bikes.

Windsor the hour: Vuelta XRP track pro wheels,48x16, nitto 021 (stock drops), velo race series seat





















Old Huffy...big green: rattle can sprayed, 52x18, cut bars, wheels off the windsor, nothing special... just a big, bulky, heavy fixie.


----------



## rahmin

*Tsunami Track*

Here is my Tsunami Track. It's my second track bike and it feels great. The first was a KHS 100 so the difference between the two is amazing. The frame is so light and it accelerates like a arrow out of a bow. I did put the deep V's on since I ride it on the streets of Chicago. If I ever make it to my velodrome career, I think I would pick something lighter to roll on. Hope you like it. 

P.S., Chuck at Chuck's Bikes is amazing to work with. He exchange the carbon track fork to a road fork so I could add a brake and much more. You can tell he love cycling.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Great build...I think the white frame with black components is probably the best combination


----------



## Eyestrain




----------



## ProsperityRed

Who makes the Tsunami Track frame?


----------



## Tbirdbassist

Cannondale Capo, full specs here...

https://velospace.org/node/8126


----------



## rahmin

Not sure who Officially makes the Tsunami Track frames but they are only sold though Chucks Bikes. There is another bike company with the name Tsunami but they don't seem to be related.


----------



## BlackSteel

*Custom Saso*

I bought this bike in November. It has two brakes and a Surley flip flop hub. Paul long dropouts, Hatta bottom bracket, DT Swiss RR1 wheels, Sugino 50 tooth chainring with a 1/8 inch chain. I also have Surley 19 tooth fixed gear on one side and a 20 tooth Shimano freewheel on the other. I am looking for a tool to take the Shimano freewheel off.


----------



## lwkwafi

*Bianchi BUSS*

Got the framset pretty cheap (and event got a Thomson Stem and Gold Answer bars for no charge). Awaiting my proper Surly wheelset.


----------



## moschika

*1930's Malvern Star*

need to update what i've got. the moto i posted 4 years ago is now long gone and i've been riding this around for a couple years. it's my early 30's Malvern Star with a mix of 30's and 50's era parts and paint.


----------



## kannas

sweet chainring! beautiful bicycle. lucky owner.


----------



## Dave Hickey

moschika said:


> need to update what i've got. the moto i posted 4 years ago is now long gone and i've been riding this around for a couple years. it's my early 30's Malvern Star with a mix of 30's and 50's era parts and paint.



IMHO, one of the coolest bikes ever posted in RBR....I would love to ride that bike


----------



## Dave Hickey

Boy a lot has changed in 4 years... Here are my current SS and fixies


----------



## moschika

thanks. 

it is a fun ride. once you get it going, it just rolls down the road.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Dave's right, as usual*

but I think the coolest part on that bike is the chainring. There's nothing ordinary about its 5 different arms.


----------



## Cycle_Spice

Sorry for the crappy pic - I nicer one might follow.


----------



## Richard

Dave,

Put down the pedal wrench and back slowly away from the work stand. Help is available.

Seriously, a darn nice stable of rides. I'm just jealous.


----------



## RobbieTunes

1983 Shogun, Tange Chro-moly frame w/Champion #5 tubing-$25 entire bike. 
Wienmann DP-18 wheel set (flip/flop) with 16t cog each side. Impulse buy.
All else is used, even the bar tape. 
52/16 because no hills here. 
Both brakes because I've been down before. 

Most of the other parts came off an eBay bike that looked good in pictures, and arrived too fugly to do anything but strip and use parts elsewhere. I can practice sandblasting on the frame.....


----------



## Solohopper

DAMN that front ring looks HUGE!!!!

Nice BUILD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tojnom

*1998 Trek 5200 - SS freewheel*

'deleted'


----------



## LmtdSlip

My '94 Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East"


----------



## ti-carbon

My first single speed


----------



## cyclewerkz

*this is my first fixie*

lemond buenos aires, novatec track hubs, on mavic open pro 32hole. weyless xc35r alloy riser, cut 3 inches each side. i did the paint my self. yes i purposely had the red and black do that.

























all built for under 275- it wiehgs 17.1 pounds with pedals


----------



## MIN in PDX

ti-carbon said:


> My first single speed


SICK SICK SICK!!!! 

That's not stock paint is it?


----------



## cyclewerkz

MIN in PDX said:


> SICK SICK SICK!!!!
> 
> That's not stock paint is it?


no, the lemonds emblem, and white is stock, it used to be yellow, i used white primer, then red. i didnt let red to dry, and satin colors dry quicker, so when i painted the black on there it squished up.. lot of trial and error to get it right


----------



## solorider

*2008 Red Capo*

This is a new bike. I waited 5 1/2 weeks for it to be delivered. I opted for the Red because I already have a black bike. I've ridden ~ 50 miles on it and I really enjoy it. I've ridden is for as long as 25 miles at a time and it is a ton of fun and very comfortable. In time I will be removing the rear break and removing the stock brakes and going with a small pull brake by Paul.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Wow, very sweet. its that stock color for the Capo? I really like that bike


----------



## solorider

Yes, that is stock.

I've never had a red bike and I always wanted one. So now, I have one.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Dave Hickey said:


> Wow, very sweet. its that stock color for the Capo? I really like that bike


red and white...go figure.....LOL


----------



## ti-carbon

MIN in PDX said:


> SICK SICK SICK!!!!
> 
> That's not stock paint is it?


Thanks.

Yes, that is the stock for '08.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*That bike is too clean...*

You must be some kind of bikeopath.....


----------



## Touch0Gray

KeeponTrekkin said:


> You must be some kind of bikeopath.....


read the OP again...it has 50 miles on it.......besides there are a lot of us with bikes with 1000's of miles on them that are that clean


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Gotta watch myself here...*

It was meant as a compliment....


----------



## nobody

Well, my Windsor has received a couple basic changes, redid the gearing, some flatbars, a front brake, my IRO wheelset, 1 wreck, and some uglification.... More of the snow has melted luckily, so i've been able to ride it more lately. yay!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Great Photo...*

Spring is coming soon.... Snow will melt!!!


----------



## djharr

*My first fixed gear - Frankenfixed*

When I was a kid, I used to bicycle everywhere and always. I would ride 15 miles to swim team practice and then back home, all in a summer's afternoon. Somehow, once I got older, I sort of drifted away from that. However, once I got married, I got back into cycling around 1987/1988, and got myself a pretty nice Benotto touring model (not sure what it was, probably an 8xx, I think). However, I drifted away from cycling again after a year or so.

Fast forward 20 years. My wife's daughter is getting married, so she is determined to lose 50 pounds before the wedding. To achieve this, she attends a woman's only boot camp 4 times a week. This makes her feel virtuous and holier-than-thou (actually, holier-than-me) regarding exercising. So, she has been nagging me for several weeks about going out and doing something exercisey.

The only two sports I really like and am good at are bicycling and swimming. Since swimming requires a pool and I don't happen to have one handy in my garage, I decided to pull out the old Benotto and see if I couldn't do something with it. It was in pretty good shape overall, so I got it tuned up and started riding a bit over a month ago.

Then I made a ghastly mistake: I went online and started looking at bicycle web pages. In particular, Sheldon Brown's page was the most damaging. His description of single speed/fixed gear bikes got me interested in putting something together. I wasn't sure that I would be cut out for anything that hardcore, though, so I decided to test my willpower by riding in only one gear for several days, picking a gear that was pretty close to the same gear ratio that a fixed gear setup would have.

It was a hoot. So, over the next few weeks, I went ahead and basically stripped the Benotto to the bare frame and converted it to a fixed gear bike. The first thing I did was to get a set of 32-spoke Velocity DeepV black rims off craigslist. Then, I got a couple of Formula hubs, the rear hub being a fixed/freewheel flip-flop hub. Using the hubs and the rims, I put together a set of wheels, figuring it would be an interesting learning experience. They turned out pretty nice.

Well, to make a long story short, by the time I was finished, the only things that had not been replaced on the bike were the original Shimano 105 crankset, and the Shimano 600 head bearings and the original fork. Now, the bike is a frankenstein collection of cyclocross-type wheels, mountain bike pedals and handlebars, racing seat and various and sundry other bits.

I love it.

Stats: Benotto late '80s vintage frame and fork. 32 spoke Velocity DeepV rims with formula flip-flop hub. Running 48/18 on the fixed gear side of the hub and a 17/19 Eno-White two speed freewheel on the other side with a 1/8 inch chain. Shimano crankset (105) and headset (600). Vittoria dual-compound 700c x 28 tires with puncture resistant tubes. Weird inverted not-quite-mustache-bar with barends. Shimano side-pull brakes (yeah, I know that a REAL fixed gear man doesn't need puny brakes, he has quads of steel. I have been down on a motorcycle three times. I would prefer not to repeat the experience on my OTHER two-wheeled transportation.) Atomlab recessed cleat flat pedals.

This bike runs like a dream. I am stunned at how easy it is to hit speeds that I remember as being really difficult back when the bike had derailleurs. Of course, I spent obscene amounts of money doing what was basically a renovation of a perfectly good bike. The owner of one of the bike shops at which I have been spending entirely too much money (my credit card has not yet cooled enough that I can handle it without gloves...) pointed out that with the money I had spent on the bike, I could have gotten a really nice pre-built fixed gear bike. He was probably right, but where is the fun in that? This way, I have a bike that is EXACTLY what I wanted. Of course, the frame is pretty ugly, looks-wise, so I am going to have to either repaint it completely or just get by using automotive touch-up paint to hide the worst excesses.

Next: A single speed 29er.

David

Edit: Somehow I had TWO sets of pedals on the bike, a set of Atomlabs and a set of Atpmlabs. I got rid of the Atpmlabs.


----------



## Touch0Gray

very nice, and great story................you'll fit right in here....."welcome to the machine".....


----------



## BrianT

*Allan Wanta Custom*

Here's my new fixed gear / SS bike: an Allan Wanta custom. Allan is a local builder who I found by chance. He built me a great steel frame and fork with polished stainless steel lugs. I've always liked the Gios blue, so we went with that for a color. Allan did his own custom decals ... the whole thing looks fantastic (at least to me).

Parts highlights include Dura Ace cranks, bottom bracket, chainring, brakes, levers, and seat post, Nitto bar and stem, Chris King headset, Phil Wood hubs and cog, Velocity Deep V rims, Schwable Stelvio tires, and a Brooks saddle and tape.

My other fixed gear / SS bike is aluminum. This one is so much smoother and more comfortable. I can't get enough time in the saddle on my new machine.

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Great Looking Bike...*

A really nice blend of classic and contemporary, well integrated; shall we say eclectic?

Gearing?

I really enjoy all the new posts to this thread. It's a little present arriving by e-mail every couple of days.


----------



## BrianT

Thanks. I was going for a "classic" look and I'm really happy with the results.

Gearing is 48 x 18 for now, but will change as I spend more time in the saddle and build strength.


----------



## Normbilt

Rusty Gets New Wheels


----------



## totally_fixxated

ti-carbon said:


> My first single speed












nobody over here asked you how you got those cranks on there, either!:idea: no attn. to detail.


----------



## sensen_no_sen

*My newly fixed vintage Peugeot*

:thumbsup:


----------



## ti-carbon

totally_fixxated said:


> nobody over here asked you how you got those cranks on there, either!:idea: no attn. to detail.


I guess not to many people see that these cranks usually fit a BB30 frame only.
Here are some more detailed pics.


----------



## jsrcrb

*Raliegh International Project = Great Fun*

I purchased a Raleigh International frame when I was in college (30 years ago) and built up a road bike. Even laced up my first and only set of wheels (only took 2 times). Frame had been lying around for years (see my orbea post for my main ride). I stripped the paint and repainted the frame masking out the original chrome lugs. Since spray painted frames are not very durable (even with a clear coat) I covered the main tubes with 3m protective film. I toped it off with a new honey brooks professional saddle and velo-orange leather sew on grip. Took it out for the first ride the other day and kudos to single speed riders, what a great workout. It will be fun to try the fixie side as I only have used the free wheel so far. - John
View attachment 121794

View attachment 121795

View attachment 121796


----------



## CyclingVirtual

My fixed wheel bike is here


----------



## jsrcrb

What a great collection of bikes. Hope you get to spend lots of time on them.

Cheers!
John


----------



## bdc88

*12.36 lbs*.










*13.22 lbs*


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Is the bike fixed or freewheel ?




bdc88 said:


> *12.36 lbs*.


----------



## roadfix

CyclingVirtual said:


> Is the bike fixed or freewheel ?


Chain tensioner = not fixed


----------



## bdc88

Freewheel


----------



## PltJett

Get some spice in here!
This is my new baby:









Not the norm in here, but I thought it might be a nice change of pace   :thumbsup:


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*No excuses with that bike...*

Good luck with 'er


----------



## fasteddy07

*My Felt Fix..*

more for the track than the street;










Set up for street at the moment.

I swap the bars, and pop the brake for a full track setup.


----------



## danka24




----------



## MIN in PDX

lemond fillmore city bike setup.


----------



## yellowpearlz

Here's my fixie, first one I ever built. I don't think I'll be needing another for a while. I love the ride, it's comfortable enough to take on cross-state tours, and agile enough to tear up the streets with.

Colnago Dream PIsta frame
Colnago Flash carbon fork
Phil hubs laced to Ambrosio rims
Chris King headset
DA crank w/Specialites TA ring
Thomson post and stem
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Shimano 600 Aero levers
ITM Mantis aero bar
Etc.


----------



## PltJett

It makes me cry to see that thing with brakes and not on a drome


----------



## CleavesF

I dunno, that bike's pretty damn hot. I'd never commute on it though.


----------



## yellowpearlz

CleavesF said:


> I dunno, that bike's pretty damn hot. I'd never commute on it though.


I don't commute, but I put a minimum of 20 miles/day on it. Sometimes upwards of 100. I've got an '05 Q Pro with full DA just collecting dust since I built the fixie up... it's sad. =(


----------



## Alx

PltJett said:


> It makes me cry to see that thing with brakes and not on a drome


It makes me cry to see those quality welds on a Colnago. JEEZ!


----------



## DRLski

why do you have 2 brake levers and only 1 brake? cosmetics?


----------



## yellowpearlz

DRLski said:


> why do you have 2 brake levers and only 1 brake? cosmetics?


I use it for some really long rides - sometimes 100+ miles in a day. The right lever is non-functional for stopping, but having two levers gives me many more hand position options for the longer rides. That's really the only reason I have two. =)


----------



## doughboy_88

MIN in PDX said:


> lemond fillmore city bike setup.


I think fenders and a rear rack would look great on that Fillmore.


----------



## Tbirdbassist

> I use it for some really long rides - sometimes 100+ miles in a day. The right lever is non-functional for stopping, but having two levers gives me many more hand position options for the longer rides. That's really the only reason I have two. =)
> yellowpearlz is offline Report Bad Post Reply With Quote




Try some Syntace Stratos Bullhorns and you will wish you had switched sooner, they are ridiculously comfortable, especially on longer rides.


----------



## Gene Kahn

***Got this Raleigh OneWay about 6 weeks ago. My first fix, and I
have really gone nuts, just love riding it. Don't even walk to the corner.
Very comfortable frame, third set of bars so far. The brake, well, 
this is NYC and anything can happen out there. I only use the brake on 
realy short-steep hills. 


Gene

Oh yeah, I am 61 and very active.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Fun looking bike...*



Gene Kahn said:


> ***Got this Raleigh OneWay about 6 weeks ago. My first fix, and I
> have really gone nuts, just love riding it. Don't even walk to the corner.
> Very comfortable frame, third set of bars so far. The brake, well,
> this is NYC and anything can happen out there. I only use the brake on
> realy short-steep hills.
> 
> 
> Gene
> 
> Oh yeah, I am 61 and very active.


Where in NYC do you live? How much traffic do you contend with? What are your bike locking practices?


----------



## bdc88

Completed builds.


----------



## the_don

*Langster, Chicago!*

I finally bought a bike,

Have been humming and ahhhing about a range of bikes until this little number appeared on Craigslist! In Tokyo, not so many good bikes are sold through it, I guess most Japanese people use Yahoo Auctions....

But anyway....

I picked it up today and rode across Tokyo on it, it is very nice and surprisingly fast up hills! there are a few steep ones around Tokyo, but it shot up like a rocket!!! (well much faster than my 18kg DH setup Specialized Enduro)

I am looking forward to commuting on it, although rainy season is nearly here, and no way am I riding in that!

I swapped out the stock break levers for some Cane Creek Time Trials as soon as I got it home today so I can reach the brakes a bit faster, stay more forward and look more pimp!

i guess compared to all your cool custom bikes it's a bit stock, but I like it!


----------



## Touch0Gray

the_don said:


> I finally bought a bike,
> 
> Have been humming and ahhhing about a range of bikes until this little number appeared on Craigslist! In Tokyo, not so many good bikes are sold through it, I guess most Japanese people use Yahoo Auctions....
> 
> But anyway....
> 
> I picked it up today and rode across Tokyo on it, it is very nice and surprisingly fast up hills! there are a few steep ones around Tokyo, but it shot up like a rocket!!! (well much faster than my 18kg DH setup Specialized Enduro)
> 
> I am looking forward to commuting on it, although rainy season is nearly here, and no way am I riding in that!
> 
> I swapped out the stock break levers for some Cane Creek Time Trials as soon as I got it home today so I can reach the brakes a bit faster, stay more forward and look more pimp!
> 
> i guess compared to all your cool custom bikes it's a bit stock, but I like it!


hey, you got an Oregon Scientific action cam on it? I recognize the mount.... you like it?


----------



## the_don

Touch0Gray said:


> hey, you got an Oregon Scientific action cam on it? I recognize the mount.... you like it?


Lol!

Actually that is the cat eye light mount from the previous owner, He threw his lights in for free, so I thought i would keep it. 

Action cam hey???? That would be useful if a car drives into you and you need video evidence of what happened!!!


----------



## Touch0Gray

the_don said:


> Lol!
> 
> Actually that is the cat eye light mount from the previous owner, He threw his lights in for free, so I thought i would keep it.
> 
> Action cam hey???? That would be useful if a car drives into you and you need video evidence of what happened!!!


yeah that's what I thought ....except.....the resolution is soooooo bad if there is ANY movement....


----------



## thedips

new bike day.. helllo
very hard to capture the chameleon effect of the paint.


----------



## the_don

What does it say on the seat tube?

All I can see is タウン, I guess that was not original on the frame was it?


----------



## thedips

townsend....
greg townsend helped me repair this frame i brought back from japan.


----------



## KonaMan22

*My Bike*

Trek Soho S

switched out stock with
race saddle
time trial handlebars & brake levers
53t chainring

rode for 6 hours yesterday in manhattan and brooklyn. this is a great city bike.

the best part of riding yesterday was coming out of a bodega in the financial district and seeing a crowd of about 6 people standing around my bike. at first i thought there had been an accident (someone tripped on the bike? maybe it got vandalized?), but they were admiring it. It was a real nice compliment after riding hard all day to draw a crowd of bike lovers!


----------



## CaliBuddha

*My SS MTB*

My 10 year old Marin Palisade's Trail mountain bike, Im turning her into a SS. It is also my weight weenie project. After taking off all the shifters, cables, a chainring and derailleur and such, it dropped 822 grams! She weighs ~ 16- 17lbs right now. I just need to get a fork pump and new rear tube.


----------



## CaliBuddha

And to make my posts here relevant, my daily commuter, SS converted 25 year old Tommaso!


----------



## Pablo

thedips said:


> new bike day.. helllo
> very hard to capture the chameleon effect of the paint.


Great bike, man.


----------



## goldkirby

My first fixie ever:


----------



## BrianT

*Another ...*

The addiction has been confirmed -- I added another fixed gear / single speed bike to the stable this weekend.

This started out as an old Pinarello frameset I found on eBay. I had the frame professionally painted with extra attention put on the lugs and details. The result was a stunning black and white frameset that was just begging for a host of black and white components. Since I already have two more traditional fixed gear / single speed bikes, I decided to go with a flat bar on this one. The idea was to build it up as more of a cruiser than a racer.

I went with an eclectic mix of parts. The AeroSpoke wheels catch everyone's eye right away. I used a Chris King threaded headset, Sugino 75 cranks and a matching ring, Crank Brothers Acid pedals, an Izumi chain, Tektro brakes and levers, Nokon cables, an Easton flat bar, white Odi grips, and a Specialized mountain saddle (Rival SL). Of course I went with a Thomson post and stem. At first glance, it looks like I have quite a few spacers. This is due to the Nitto quill stem adapter I'm using. I could put the stem lower, but the adapter can't be cut. And you can't put spacers above the stem because they would slide right off. Rest assured this set-up is very strong and the number of spacers is only an aesthetic issue. That said, I am looking for other adapters that are shorter and would allow me to use fewer spacers. We'll see what I come up with.

The end result is something unique and very fun to ride. The bike is smooth and feels terrific. Honestly, I can't get enough Italian steel.

That's enough typing ... enjoy the pictures.


----------



## eobf

I use it in fixed about 10% of the time right now.


----------



## Superunleaded

My White SS Bicycle
First ride today at lunch and the 50/16 is enough on flats. I might have to go with a 50/17 if my legs start to complain.


----------



## Axis

I have customized my langster somewhat and have logged 1200 miles commuting so far. The alu frame rides great. I am running 53x16 on it and I love it.


----------



## Chainslap

*updated pic*

made a few changes from stock

Next I plan to get a bigger chainring and change the gearing


----------



## Axis

Very nice!


----------



## plussa

Here's my new fixie cc bike, based on a early 70's Raleigh frame resurrected from the dumpster... And it's my new favourite bike.:blush2: Rode it mostly offroad 40 km's today and loved it!

Mavic Cosmos front
Velocity / Open Sport rear
Truvativ Elita cross cranks
Wellgo pedals
39/15
Nokian Ravagozzi Cross S tyres
Other parts stock


----------



## Steel Ridr

Axis said:


> I have customized my langster somewhat and have logged 1200 miles commuting so far. The alu frame rides great. I am running 53x16 on it and I love it.
> 
> How is 53 x 16 up hills?


----------



## MIN in PDX

new build, for sale in pdx.


----------



## mindgam35

i posted some a while ago when it was grey... but i just finished it.


----------



## Gene Kahn

*Track Stand, No Rider!* How did you get your fixie to learn to do a track 
stand without you on top? See pix 3, (blue car). Nice trick. I'll show it
to my stubborn OneWay tonight.

Gener


----------



## Axis

Steel Ridr said:


> Axis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have customized my langster somewhat and have logged 1200 miles commuting so far. The alu frame rides great. I am running 53x16 on it and I love it.
> 
> How is 53 x 16 up hills?
> 
> 
> 
> Not easy but I can manage. This is the major reason why I ride such a tall gear... trying to make it the hardest possible while still being able to ride. I find that I can grind out all the climbs and still fight the average headwinds. If the headwinds get over 22mph it is absolute torture. That is the killer the headwinds.
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterC

...So, you do know the "use your toe clip as a kickstand" trick? I assure you, it is not magic. But, if you have a cat in your house, and you leave it that way overnight, you may get a rude awakening at some point.


----------



## 54T

*Milano SS*

My daily commuter.


----------



## Kervin

I got this frame in the fall. I started out with as a geared bike but I got a hold of some other parts. I'm using a ENO wheelset built on Open Pro's. I went to a bigger ring, 42 vs 39, and now I don't need to use the brakes much. I dropped the bars a bit and if I like the position, I may cut the steerer tube and drill the stem for the front brake. My leg hits the rear brake housing, so I'm thinking of using a mini v-brake. I've been using a beat set of record brifters, old SLR saddle, Time pedals (so I can walk into a store when I take it shopping), 17t cog on the back, 32mm tires, and 3TTT bar and stem.


----------



## barry1021

*You may hate what I have done to a Merckx*

track bike, but, well, I think I love it. Haven't had a fixie since I sold the Rush Hour, which hooked me on a fixie but didn't grab me on appearance or ride. Wasn't looking for a track bike but when I saw this I jumped. THe Nitto bars are really comfortable in every position (or will be when I put the leather tape on that I have). I think I like this brake setup without regular levers, just will move the cable behind the bars. Its a vintage 151 bcd Campy track crank (48-16). Have a silver chain which will look better. My first Brooks and I think we will become friends. Flip flop setup. I just secured a marvelous Neo Primato ELOS which is built as a fixie and I will convert to a geared bike, and it has Chris King hubs so I might upgrade, but I really like the look of this despite the hodgepodge.I also have some track pedals with toe clips that I will use for local riding. Probably change out the tires too. Hope to ride the Flattest Century in New England on it in September. Rides like I hoped it would. I hope I did not offend anyone's sensibilities. Will post updated pix when I finish

b21


----------



## Ushast1y

Gene Kahn said:


> *Track Stand, No Rider!* How did you get your fixie to learn to do a track
> stand without you on top? See pix 3, (blue car). Nice trick. I'll show it
> to my stubborn OneWay tonight.
> 
> Gener


This is street magic (c) David Blane


----------



## barry1021

*Final Version--for now*

It rides like I hoped it would.

b21


----------



## bigman

The setback on the Brooks is crazy - otherwise sweet rig.


----------



## Alx

B17s have very short rails. Bike looks great, I'm a sucker for Orange bikes.


----------



## bigman

Some fun fixies.


----------



## barry1021

bigman said:


> The setback on the Brooks is crazy - otherwise sweet rig.


Yeah i was surprised I needed it that far back, will have to get a post with more set back to use the Brooks...it's a Nitto, may try the Nitto Wayback or whatever its called.

b21.


----------



## Jesse D Smith

*Univega practicality*

Here's my second fixed-gear bike I've built. The drive train came mostly from my new favorite online source-Milwaukee Bicycle Company. The rest came from other ebay sources except for the wheelset, which is recycled from my first fixed project. I couldn't imagine buying a prebuilt fixie.

*frame*-54 cm, Tange Champion-tubed,1980's Univega Super Special

*wheelset*-front is a Mavic rim with Ultegra hub. Rear is a Torelli Master rim with a '99 
Record Pista hub. One of the last years they offerred it in a high-flange version.
 I paid $100 for the hub direct from an LBS in '99. I can't believe the price of 
these on Ebay now. Tires are both Panaracer 28mm Roll-y Pol-y's. 

*drive train*-Sugino RD with 44t messenger ring, Isumi chain, Milwaukee 19t cog, all 1/8", 
Sugino 103mm bottom bracket

*saddle*- San Marco Rolls USA Cycling Team special edition. This saddle has made it 
through two Maine winters mounted on an Ibex mountain bike

*seatpost*-Suntour XC Pro mountain post. This was about the cheapest 26.8mm post that 
has a micro-adjust feature.

*handle bar*-Cinelli Eubios

*stem*-TTT Motus with removable faceplate

*levers*-Cane Creek SCR5-C, same as on the road bike. I like to keep two levers cause 
it's more comfortable and familiar, brake is a 105 dual pivot

*headset*-Tange Levin 

*pedals*-Time ATAC

*light*-Dinotte 200L, It's plenty bright for my four-mile commute, and uses easily available 
rechargeable AA batteries, the same type that power the Cateye taillight.

*under the seat*-Jandd pack holding a CO2, spare tube, glueless patch, and Surly Jethro 
Tool


----------



## DIRT BOY

*2009 Tomasso Augusta
*
48x16T Fixed/SS


----------



## WheresWaldo

Here is my first single speed. Spicer frameset locally powder-coated in Shimmering Orange. Truvativ Omnium crank set. Shimano 17t freewheel. Shimano DA 7600 track hubs. Velocity Elite Pro tubular rims. DT Revolution spokes. YellowJersey.org cheap (3 for $50) tubular tires. Cane Creek S2 headset. PricePoint Sette Aeon stem, anodizing removed with Easy-Off oven cleaner. Modolo Xtenos handlebar, anodizing removed with Easy-Off. Laprade seatpost. Very cheap Forte saddle. Crank Brothers Eggbeater Smarty pedals. Shimano Dura-Ace 7400 brakes w/ Dura-Ace aero levers. Blue Jagwire cable housing. Blue Forte bar tape.

I have always wanted an orange bike. Not built to commute, built for training. Two rides so far, about 21 miles total.


----------



## mason71

Here it is, as of now...

The frame is an old Tange tubed Panasonic dx3000 from the late eighties. I have about 45 dollars in this great little ride, its a bet small, but worth it for the price. I straighten and shortened the original fork, stripes are vinyl...


----------



## Hagakure

It's the only picture I have and my DSLR is shot so the camera in my phone will have to do.


----------



## tomity

Hello!! This is Tomity from Tokyo Japan
I'm Japanese professional Keirin rider(50 Y.O.)
still continue race now

This is my favorite Kalavinka bike


















Ride Safe!!

Tomity


----------



## Deniz

*Cyclops*

Phil wood to open pro on the back.
Suzue to araya on the front
Cinelli stem 
suntour superbe cranks 
selle italia c2 flow seat
Shimano 105 pedals with custom clips
Michelin Lithion tires


----------



## peyo

The three previous bikes (both Kalavinkas and the Cyclops) are simply amazing! 

Welcome to RBR, Tomity!


----------



## asterisk

tomity said:


> Hello!! This is Tomity from Tokyo Japan
> I'm Japanese professional Keirin rider(50 Y.O.)
> still continue race now
> 
> 
> Ride Safe!!
> 
> Tomity


Tomity, you are my hero. Your chain-whips rock too!


----------



## tomity

asterisk said:


> Tomity, you are my hero. Your chain-whips rock too!


Hello!! asterisk-san
Thank you for your reply

I posted "Velodrome in Japan" in BikeForums
You can see Keirin velodrome pic
I hope you like it!!
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=458452

Ride Safe!!
Tomity


----------



## tomity

Hello!! peyo-san Nice to meet you.
Thank you for your message

This is another track bike for trainning
I ordered Australian frame maker through Mr.Gary Neiwand
Bob Fareghi









Gary Neiwand is my friend of world track cycling sprint champion 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Neiwand

Australia Gold Coast Nerang New Years Day Criterium 2004
https://www.cyclingnews.com/results/2002/jan02/jan01resultsAUSgold.shtml









I met Robbie McEwen in Gold Coast Australia. He is nice guy!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robbie_McEwen









His Australian champion colored Ridrey bike









Sara Carrigan








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sara_Carrigan

Australia cycling legend Mr.Danny Clark








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Clark_(cyclist)

Ride Safe!!
Tomity


----------



## 89dk

Check out the "Miyata 1000LT reborn" post on the Retro/Classic page for more pics/chat about my nearly completed rebuild......


----------



## RavenStandsAlone

1980's Pinarello time trial "funny bike." Fixed gear 56x14, Campagnolo Record front brake and even older rearbrake, Shimano Ultegra for bar end levers. All quick releases are Campagnolo and Campagnolo shift levers to cover the braise-ons. Brooks B-17 Classic leather saddle and MTB pedals with half-cages.


----------



## Touch0Gray

RavenStandsAlone said:


> 1980's Pinarello time trial "funny bike." Fixed gear 56x14, Campagnolo Record front brake and even older rearbrake, Shimano Ultegra for bar end levers. All quick releases are Campagnolo and Campagnolo shift levers to cover the braise-ons. Brooks B-17 Classic leather saddle and MTB pedals with half-cages.


I'd be REAL careful drinking out of that bottom "water bottle"


----------



## RavenStandsAlone

Oh, it is a real "blast" I assure you.

Raven


----------



## Riot

My '89 Olmo. had it since 1994 but recently converted into a fixed gear.


----------



## bigman

Great looking - what type of front hub ( 2 tone) - no brake?


----------



## twhosman

*My Fix*


----------



## Riot

bigman said:


> Great looking - what type of front hub ( 2 tone) - no brake?


thanks mate. Roval front wheel from the 80s. yes front brake, but took it off for the photo cos it looks cleaner that way.


----------



## bdc88

SPAM ALERT



I have decided to sell the bike after an ankle injury that is keeping me from riding for a long while. So if you know anyone that is looking for a great light weight build, let me know. 

The whole bike is going in parts or complete.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## cruze_74

*My Schwinn Le Tour Finished Build*

Here is my frame up build I just completed last week. I painted the frame, wheels and just put on fenders. 

View attachment 139690


View attachment 139691


View attachment 139692
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## damitamit

*Langster will full fenders!*










I know, not fixed, but i might flip the hub once i get used to the bike.


----------



## Touch0Gray

damitamit said:


> I know, not fixed, but i might flip the hub once i get used to the bike.


what kind of fenders did you get to fit on a langster?????


----------



## Alex_C

*Custom Broakland*

Tig Welded Custom Broakland Track bike; 52cm square. 

Phil Wood hubs laced to Velocity rims and shod with Michelin Pro 2s. Bullhorn Nitto bars and Pearl stem, Thompson post. Sugino cranks with MKS pedals. 52x18.

Maybe for sale......


<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1837-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1837-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1824.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1824.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1828.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1828.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1833.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1833.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## damitamit

Touch0Gray said:


> what kind of fenders did you get to fit on a langster?????


They are tortec full length fenders (pretty much the same as SKS P35s), which i cut in half and then used the Rivercity cycles reacharound method to join up again over the brake bridge. Thou Rivercity dont ship to the UK, so i just used some rear rack stays.

More pics/details here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145270


----------



## maddfajita

*Maietta Cycling Stainless Track*

Hello RBR, this is my first post on here. Usually I'm on the nyc fixed forums or velospace or fixed gear fever. I met a few people from Road Bike Review and MBR when I was in Portland for NAHBS so I thought it would be a good place to show off this new bike built by Tony Maietta in Worcester Mass.










































It was custom built and TIG welded by Tony using Columbus XCr stainless steel tubing. It has a 59cm ST and a 60cm TT. Hed Disc wheel, Zipp 440 front, Miche Advanced cranks, Oval track fork, Deda Velocita bars, Chris King headset, Deda seatpost. basically its great! More info on the builder at www.maiettacycling.com


----------



## Axis

Updated pic... using it mainly for commuting... got a little over 3k miles on it so far.


----------



## jmlapoint

This is my fixie in progress.
View attachment 140204


----------



## Touch0Gray

is that distorted or are you about 8 foot 6?


----------



## jmlapoint

I am not a very good photographer, I guess.
This is a 24" Lippy Frame, but yes I am 8' 6" LOL
Sorry, first pic I attached to a post and it was kinda an experiment for me.
Wasn't sure how to do it, an you guys seem to do it so easily.


----------



## Touch0Gray

sorry I wasn't citicizing...heheh it just looks like those are wheels off a kids bike........or that frame is huge....but since it is a 61cm.....maybe both!


----------



## DIRT BOY

*2009 Dawes SST Fixed/SS*

46x 16 gearing Fixed and SS

Upgrades coming:

Nitto B-018 bars 
Cane Creek Cross Top Levers
IRD HS
Brooks Swallow Chrome Black
Black Weinmann DV Black rims, silver spokes and Silver Formula Hubs.


----------



## zac

*1983 Trek 760 conversion*

I recently repainted the frame from the blue it was originally. She is a fully lugged db Reynolds 531 frame/stays and forks, with Campagnolo dropouts. Also Campy brakes, post, cranks and BB, Cinelli bars and stem, Stronglight headset, Brooks saddle, EAI cog, Mavic/Formula wheels/hubs, and a KMC chain.
The bearings are all sealed for commuting (not the headset), and the chain is stainless steel. (fenders and 28s go on for the winter). It's a mix of vintage and modern, but it works. 




























zac


----------



## Sherpa23

Here are a couple of mine. They are more or less pre-production bikes, or at least were when they were made. They get put through their paces in plenty of races, though, and the feedback from them goes to making the production versions even better.

The funny dark/blurry spots on the top tube is just where I blurred out where my name is painted.


----------



## jmlapoint

Here are a few pics of my vintage Lippy Fixed Gear with old Campy and Cinelli components.


----------



## 93561rider

Here's a bike I just finished for a friend. Some of the components will be swapped out but I want her to ride it first before I make any changes. 

The frame is True Temper OX with Llewellyn slant 6 lugs and Paul's drops. Paint is PPG base/clear.


----------



## Andrea138

My new mule...

It'll live a double life as a SS CX ride & a fixie commuter.


----------



## asterisk

My fixed CrossCheck... delayed while waiting for some backordered parts.


----------



## lwkwafi

OOOhhhh, Santé! Looks hot so far. My friend had some Santé on a gorgeous purple schwinn,
Speaking of purple, I am awaiting the Kilo tt purple frame for my next build up. Pretty excited.


----------



## ckilner

*My $30 fixie*

Here is my $30 fixed gear beater. The 1977 Raleigh Grand Prix was donated to me by my brother-in-law over a year ago... 
As I planned on using it in bad weather, the original 27" steel rims wouldn't cut it... so over the course of the year, I found some alloy wheels and a saddle that were being thrown out to use for the project (wheels were complete with tires/tubes). I picked up a Dura-Ace 15T 3/32 cog, a new chain, some bar tape and brake shoes for $30 locally, spaced and redished the rear wheel, borrowed some pedals from my tandem, repacked all the bearings and put it together this week. The big ring is part of the crank spider, so it is staying on for now.
Here is the 1977 catalog photo and the fixie.
View attachment 141584

View attachment 141585

View attachment 141586

I took it around the neighborhood and it handles a little slow - I may switch out the 27" fork with a 700C straight-blade fork I have.
If I enjoy the bike and my knees do OK, I'll spring for some track wheels and a cross brake lever.


----------



## Pablo

asterisk said:


> My fixed CrossCheck... delayed while waiting for some backordered parts.


Cool cranks.


----------



## Gene Kahn

Grand Old Bikes. It's great to see these wonderful and classy old style steel, lugged, frame bikes making a comeback, amidst the (yuck) carbon fibre world of super light
and super fast, but no soul. I recall the old Raleigh's for the unusual wrap over detail
of the seat stays, and their proud enameled emblems up front. All it needs is 
the Brooks leather saddle for a serious time-trip. Dig out that old all-wool Campy
jersey.
Gene

ps/ Do you carry the green soda bottle with you all the time? Or just find an 
new one for each photo op?
I ride a Raleigh One Way, fixed, only, and L O V E it for 6 months now in NYC traffic.
Good luck.


----------



## DIRT BOY

asterisk said:


> My fixed CrossCheck... delayed while waiting for some backordered parts.


Where did you get those cranks?


----------



## cxwrench

*Country Style Kimchi*

My CSK track bike...
SRAM/TruVativ Omnium crank 167.5
Enduro BB w/ grade 0 ceramic hybrids
Cane Creek Endurance 85's w/ Enduro full ceramics in the front hub and grade 0 hybrids in the rear. Vittoria Tri EVO CS tires
Cane Creek S6 headset
Ritchey WCS stem
Easton Carbon Sprint bars
Shimano Ultegra SL pedals
Sugino 75 chainrings
EAI gold star Ti-Nitrided cogs
Izumi V chain
Campy Record carbon post
Fizik Arione saddle


----------



## pgk

cxwrench,

That is one bad A$$ looking mount...


----------



## ckilner

Gene Kahn said:


> Grand Old Bikes. It's great to see these wonderful and classy old style steel, lugged, frame bikes making a comeback, amidst the (yuck) carbon fibre world of super light
> and super fast, but no soul. I recall the old Raleigh's for the unusual wrap over detail
> of the seat stays, and their proud enameled emblems up front. All it needs is
> the Brooks leather saddle for a serious time-trip. Dig out that old all-wool Campy
> jersey.
> Gene
> 
> ps/ Do you carry the green soda bottle with you all the time? Or just find an
> new one for each photo op?
> I ride a Raleigh One Way, fixed, only, and L O V E it for 6 months now in NYC traffic.
> Good luck.


That particular green bottle was opportunistically left in the driveway by my 9 year old, but I might have to find something similarly pocketable for riding since the frame lacks water bottle mounts.

The cheapest Brooks would quaudruple the cost of the bike...but I might be spending more $ anyway; the rear tire barely made it through the first 20 mile ride and the tube blew through the sidewall shortly after I finished.


----------



## cxwrench

pgk said:


> cxwrench,
> 
> That is one bad A$$ looking mount...


thanx, it came together pretty well. it helps having a friend that works at Enduro, and i work for a team that is sponsored by Cane Creek (awesome wheels!). the rest i got thru the shop i work at.


----------



## ckilner

How much does it weigh (or not weigh, as the case may be)?


----------



## cxwrench

ckilner said:


> How much does it weigh (or not weigh, as the case may be)?


like it is in the photos, it's 15.1, w/ the aero-bar set up it's a bit more...i think they weighed it 15.8 at masters nats a few weeks ago. it's just a few ounces over the limit for mass start/sprint events.


----------



## Normbilt

Rusty's Last Update

Plus Seattle going to the Market


----------



## cxwrench

you gotta like the camo bar tape! nice bikes, for sure.


----------



## CleavesF

dude, those wood fenders are bomb.


----------



## Laing

*Schwinn Madison*


----------



## iron048

'05 Specialized Langster....


----------



## skwerl

*This is my 85 Lotus*

View attachment 142609


View attachment 142608


----------



## skwerl

*another one*

i built this bianchi as a left-drive just for fun. i sold it though :mad2:
View attachment 142615


View attachment 142616


----------



## asterisk

iron048 said:


> '05 Specialized Langster....


I'd check your brake pad contact on the rim... the pictured rear pad doesn't look like it sits straight against the rim.


----------



## cxwrench

asterisk said:


> I'd check your brake pad contact on the rim... the pictured rear pad doesn't look like it sits straight against the rim.


oh yeah...that's not even close to being right. get that fixed...


----------



## ckilner

I find it interesting that Sante was a premium grouppo in its day because it was painted and that just a few years later (as well as nowadays) it was the cheaper grouppos that used the painted finishes... though usually gray or black instead of white.

P.S. I love the old trunk hardware in the background to contrast with the lines of the bike.


----------



## iron048

cxwrench said:


> oh yeah...that's not even close to being right. get that fixed...


How can I fix it myself? Any tips you could give me would be appreciated.


----------



## DIRT BOY

iron048 said:


> How can I fix it myself? Any tips you could give me would be appreciated.


Unlossen the bolt. Adjust and re-tighten.

http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=22


----------



## asterisk

ckilner said:


> I find it interesting that Sante was a premium grouppo in its day because it was painted and that just a few years later (as well as nowadays) it was the cheaper grouppos that used the painted finishes... though usually gray or black instead of white.
> 
> P.S. I love the old trunk hardware in the background to contrast with the lines of the bike.


Thanks, the trunk was the only clear spot to get a photo inside so a happy coincidence.

Also the photo hides plenty of scratches,scuffs and rubbed off clearcoat so they definitely had short term beauty. I've wanted to use them on a build for a while and got carried away with white components this time, especially for a cross bike. Finished photos later this week hopefully.


----------



## cxwrench

DIRT BOY said:


> Unlossen the bolt. Adjust and re-tighten.
> 
> http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=22


unloosen? wouldn't that be...tightening?


----------



## DIRT BOY

cxwrench said:


> unloosen? wouldn't that be...tightening?


You need it loose while moving/adjusting it right?:idea:


----------



## zac

skwerl said:


> i built this bianchi as a left-drive just for fun. i sold it though :mad2:
> View attachment 142615
> 
> 
> View attachment 142616


Cool conversion, and very cool LHD!

If you don't mind, why the half link chain? Just for something different, like the rest of the bike?

zac


----------



## zac

skwerl said:


> View attachment 142609
> 
> 
> View attachment 142608


Gorgeous mix of new and old. Very nice and clean conversion.


----------



## zac

Laing said:


>


Blue is not my color, but this one looks great! Nice job!


----------



## jmlapoint

Here are a few pics of my converted Lippy Track Bike.
Sorry, uable to upload pics and unable to cancel post.


----------



## jmlapoint

Laing said:


>


Awesome looking Schwinn Madison!
How does it ride/handle?


----------



## jmlapoint

Here are a few views of my LIPPY Track Bike that I converted to Fixed Gear for Commutting and Training. All original Campy and Cinelli.
Added TRP Front Brake Lever and Carbon Brake Shoes.

View attachment 143341


View attachment 143342


View attachment 143343


View attachment 143344


View attachment 143345


View attachment 143346


----------



## skwerl

I just thought the half link chain was cool looking and - like you said - different. I feel that one of the really cool things about vintage fixie conversions is that weight isn't really a consideration. You can just let your imagination go and make a bike that is exactly yours. 

Ironically I sold the Bianchi so it isn't mine at all anymore! Hahaha. I like to think that the new owner has changed some stuff around to reflect his own style.


----------



## Laing

jmlapoint said:


> Awesome looking Schwinn Madison!
> How does it ride/handle?


I love it. I weigh 245 and when I stand on the pedals, the crank/frame does not flex. It handles beatifully - don't have to think, it just goes where I want it to go. The crank is a 167.5 and I have small feet so there is no front tire overlap.

I love chrome on a frame - I still have my P-15 Paramount that I bought in '75.I didn't like staight forks when Colnago came out with them (back in the 80's?), but they look right on this bike. I love the yellow 09 Madison - the original color on my Paramount.


----------



## lwkwafi

Well, I picked up a new Rolls from PBK, and some Nitto B123s from a trade. They just happened to have pink grips 
Just tooling around so far, and its a pretty big drop compared to the bullhorns I was riding. It seems a little more difficult to accelerate at this point. Just something to get used to I suppose.


----------



## nobody

84 Schwinn Le Tour....SS atm but may fix it for the winter










And my old school Specialized polo bike...


----------



## Alx

Here's a recent shot of mine. Yes its a tarcked out hipster bike but its oh so much fun!


----------



## nealric

All done and riding like a dream!


----------



## croscoe

I love this machine.


----------



## jmlapoint

What's not to love.
It's gorgeous


----------



## DIRT BOY

Alx said:


> Here's a recent shot of mine. Yes its a tarcked out hipster bike but its oh so much fun!


Very nice!!!


----------



## axcxnj

these are my latest additions, i need no more bikes now..

the black one was a budget build, its heavy and solid...but its fun and fixed

the white is my cross bike, even more fun, but a freewheel.....but so much fun

my third (not pictured) is a gary fisher rig mtb, SS as well

who needs gears?


----------



## OneGear

Alx said:


> Here's a recent shot of mine. Yes its a tarcked out hipster bike but its oh so much fun!


can you ride those drops or is it for art's sake?


----------



## jmlapoint

Great looking Bike.
Nice looking PVC Bike Holder.


----------



## Winter Bicycles

*One of em*

One of mine-

Sprint bike with a mix of Deda, Columbus and Tange tubes.


----------



## jmlapoint

THAT is a sweet setup.


----------



## Alx

OneGear said:


> can you ride those drops or is it for art's sake?


I can, but the bars are no longer in that angle and they're fully wrapped. I had to make do with what bar tape I had since I ruined the left side after taking a fall.

**Current shot, I removed the logos added some home-made strap doublers and flipped the stem along with leveling the bars. The previous pic is after I took a spill and took out my left shoulder, which is why I flipped the stem since I'm not as flexible right now.**


----------



## DIRT BOY

*2008 Schwinn Madison FG/SS*

It's done


----------



## croscoe

Now with fat meats.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Wow...that is one great looking Steamroller..Is that Brooks bar tape?


----------



## croscoe

Thanks man. It's my first fixed gear, and now my only bike. It's a blast to ride.

The tape is Salsa Gel Cork (dark brown). I'm thinking about trying some yellow cloth tape with amber shellac when the current tape wears out for a more old school look.


----------



## axcxnj

oh man i love that steamroller...very nice!


----------



## 585opti

*My Cilo is now a fixie*

Here she is with her new 650B shoes, cockpit and drivetrain.


----------



## ync usc

<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/?action=view&current=Photo39.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/Photo39.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/?action=view&current=Photo40.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/Photo40.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/?action=view&current=Photo44.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/Photo44.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/?action=view&current=DSC02351.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x19/squidski1984/DSC02351.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eyestrain

*EAI Brassknuckle*


----------



## 2clueless




----------



## Gene Kahn

CUTE BIKE FAMILY. Pappa Bear, Mamma and baby? Handsome conversion, but
that chain looks a bit slack for my taste.

Fixed or S/S?

Gene


----------



## 2clueless

hahaha Thank you
Its a S/S I haven't had the guts to go fixed yet cause I live on a big hill.


----------



## plussa

Nishiki Arrow Speed


----------



## Touch0Gray

either you keep your house REALLY cold or you shot that REALLY quick when you brought it in........

I like that bike...


----------



## plussa

Touch0Gray said:


> I like that bike...


Thanks! Can't afford white deep-vees so I had to take a ride through some deep schnee to get some white color to the wheels so they would match the saddle and bars better 

Here's my other fixed gear bike, a Raleigh from the early seventies:








I'm currently riding it SS with studded winter tyres but it's fixed in the pic.


----------



## keesue

*Torelli Tipo Uno*

Here is my Torelli Tipo Uno. I haven't seen one posted in the threads so I thought I'd pony mine up. I replaced the stock Tipo Uno seat for a Brooks. I swapped out the tires for Michelin Pro Race 2s. It rides really nice.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very sweet......I'm not familar with the frame...is it still available?


----------



## keesue

Dave, if you are referring to my bike, I bought it as a complete. I am not sure they sell them as frames. It is a cro-mo with machined-in stops for the axels. It has a 74* seat tube and a 73* head tube. T'he seat tube is 55 cm and the top tube is 55.5cm. It rides extremely well. The fork is nicely done with a crown and straight forks. It handles well on the street and is not twitchy at all. The welding is done extremely well. I bought it from renowed bike shop that specializes in vintage steel and the classic rides. We were all very impressed with the frame. 

I had a bit of a snit with the Shimano freewheel in that it clunked. We went through several of them and finally injected grease with an old school Phil Wood injector. That took care of 95% of the noise. The rest of the components are acceptable at the price point. In particular, the Torelli hubs are extremely smooth and spin forever. Whoever made them for Torrelli did a solid job.

Overall, I am very satisfied with the bike. It is alot of serious fun to ride.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dave Hickey said:


> Very sweet......I'm not familar with the frame...is it still available?


They are sold only as complete bikes. I almost bought one, but the price was to high.

They are sweet looking!


----------



## DIRT BOY

keesue said:


> Here is my Torelli Tipo Uno. I haven't seen one posted in the threads so I thought I'd pony mine up. I replaced the stock Tipo Uno seat for a Brooks. I swapped out the tires for Michelin Pro Race 2s. It rides really nice.


Those are sweet looking bikes! Congrats


----------



## keesue

edit: inadvertently double posted


----------



## keesue

Thanks, fellas. I got it for a very sweet price (read: considerably below the asking price); elsewise, I would not have bought it. I just returned from a jaunt and the 39 inch wheel base makes for a stable ride. The bike is a good machine and compliments my Lemond nicely. I like steel.    :thumbsup:


----------



## trueno92

hey guys, i've been lurking here a bit and figured i'd post my build..err.. its my first build and while building it, no one i knew was riding a fixed gear, much less even anything with only 2 wheels.. since building it, a few of my friends have gotten back on bikes.

Everything on this bike was built from used parts except the front and rear tires. Of those used parts, they all came from toronto's local craigslist, except the the saddle and front tire that was from ebay.

I worked on my k-mart BMX back in the 80's.. but other than that, I have never built a bike before... so I didn't really know what I was doing or what was do-able.. but since building this, i have learned a lot about chainline, bike-fitting, setback, stem length etc etc.. and have gotten to get reacquainted with a few roadie friends and had a few 2-3hr long rides with them to get to learn the bike.


----------



## DIRT BOY

trueno92 said:


> hey guys, i've been lurking here a bit and figured i'd post my build..err.. its my first build and while building it, no one i knew was riding a fixed gear, much less even anything with only 2 wheels.. since building it, a few of my friends have gotten back on bikes.
> 
> Everything on this bike was built from used parts except the front and rear tires. Of those used parts, they all came from toronto's local craigslist, except the the saddle and front tire that was from ebay.
> 
> I worked on my k-mart BMX back in the 80's.. but other than that, I have never built a bike before... so I didn't really know what I was doing or what was do-able.. but since building this, i have learned a lot about chainline, bike-fitting, setback, stem length etc etc.. and have gotten to get reacquainted with a few roadie friends and had a few 2-3hr long rides with them to get to learn the bike.


Very nice looking. I hate Aero Spokes though...

Congrats on building it! Have Fun!!


----------



## jmlapoint

Great Looking Bike.
Should be lots of fun.
How do you like thos Bars?
I've never tried them, but they look cool.


----------



## trueno92

jmlapoint said:


> Great Looking Bike.
> Should be lots of fun.
> How do you like thos Bars?
> I've never tried them, but they look cool.


thanks!

the bars are older Profile Pursuit bars. I think they MAY have been a basebar for a tri-setup.. but im not sure, no idea really..

I find they work pretty good for a fixed gear setup because I don't get into the drops enough and without brake hoods on my nitto noodles, this is far more comfortable. Its like riding on the hoods, but they are angled a bit on the flat part along the tops lending some ergo ability to keep the elbows close when in an upright posture.

the ppl on bikeforums are way too opinionated, and its cool to know of a place that seems to be a bit more seasoned.

as much as the bike has an assortment of new/semi vintage stuff, i had to crown it with this to give Fuji's modern stuff more character.:


----------



## dunklegelb

croscoe said:


> Now with fat meats.



Man, the Salsa tape and Charge saddle look great together. 
Was gonn a get the Charge Ubend in Brown but it has been discontiued, read online it wasnt a good feelin tape anyways. Salsa Gel Cork looks way more comfy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gapp

I love her...


----------



## theone29

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3160738905/" title="DSC01906 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/3160738905_f2df7ef0bd_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01906" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3161573588/" title="DSC01902 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3098/3161573588_60fcf044ce_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="DSC01902" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3161572620/" title="DSC01896 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/3161572620_9fe868fd58_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01896" /></a>


----------



## croscoe

That bike looks great! Very nice! 

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22294&category=51 :thumbsup:


----------



## ninjaslim

There are some real smashing bikes on here, 
here's my langster, not done alot to it apart from put 'proper' bars and brakes on it for peace of mind riding down hills in a group
Getting the miles in and loving it.

I've just started a new company and couldn't resist stickering it up

Thanks Dan for the graphics


----------



## Alx

I actually like that langster a lot, what year is that cause I sure haven't seen that paint job at any of the bike shops I frequent.


----------



## jmlapoint

That is one terrific looking bike.
The Red and White accents are awesome.
The hubs really complement the frame.


----------



## ninjaslim

It's a 2009 Langster Monaco and comes with track/retro bars like https://www.cyclesurgery.com/ProductImages/fullsize/l_09langstermonaco.jpg 
It's one of the city range they do / did London, Tokyo, New York etc. all with a slightly different twist. I couldn't resist the white rims, red hubs, white frame. 
It didn't break the bank either, I sold my TT wheels from last year to fund it.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I love it...the Martini and Rossi style logo on the top tube is too cool.

It reminds me of the racing Porsches of the 60's and early 70's


----------



## Richard

Up until now, the Langster (and just about every other factory aluminum fixie) has left me cold. But that is one great looking bike. Set up and "detailed" very nicely.


----------



## Mambeu

Just finished putting together my first fixed gear. It's an old Panasonic that started life as a 12-speed. I painted the frame/fork, and replaced everything except the headset and seatpost. The Brooks is almost 40 years old, and the pedals are an old pair of SPDs I had laying around; everything else is brand new. It's the first bike I've built myself, and I couldn't be more happy with the way it turned out. It's super comfortable to ride, and the 46/19 gearing is perfect for my hilly commute (7 miles downhill to work, and 7 miles uphill to get home). Here's a picture taken after 25 miles in the snow (sorry about the phone picture, but I seem to have misplaced my actual camera):


----------



## Gene Kahn

HEY GOOD LOOOKING! First time I ever saw fenders that actually look pretty good on
a bike. Nice job, very business like no nonsense commuter fixie. Like the detail on
the front chain-ring. And the saddle's got lots of class., The snow says it's for the
real world. These days I am also riding around (not especially happy) in ice and snow.

one note, are those drop-outs downward facing and has that made for problems? I got
hooked into spending a fortune having track drops welded on a road frame

Have fun. After riding all my life, over 40yrs, never thought I'd master fixed riding. Now
it has become all but an addiction. Let's see how soon you wanna get rid of the
brake, which messes up those clean lines. 

Gener, BrooklynNY


----------



## Mambeu

Gene Kahn said:


> one note, are those drop-outs downward facing and has that made for problems? I got
> hooked into spending a fortune having track drops welded on a road frame


Yes, they face forward but it doesn't seem to be a problem (in fact, with fenders I think rearward-facing track ends would be more of a hassle). The actual slots are long enough that it's been easy to tension the chain. And the derailleur hanger turned out to be bolt-on, which makes for a nice clean look.

Unfortunately, I think I'm going to be keeping the brake. I don't use it very much, but my commute to work is a seven-mile downhill, and it's nice to have when my legs get all rubbery.


----------



## eobf

So many great bikes in here. Here is mine. Ride now during this extra foul weather it is in single speed version. It will go back to fixed in a couple months. Im not much for ice and tree limbs in the road at night fixed gear riding.


----------



## danka24




----------



## jmlapoint

Nice!


----------



## BLKMRKET

all posts attached pictures which are so AWESOME!! and I am ENVY of you all!


----------



## pbullblue

89 Schwinn World


----------



## pbullblue

Kilo TT


----------



## stubs

My Langster Boston.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut

Here are mine, a Custom Ron Cooper Audax bike, usually on 68" gear


My Dads old 1969 Lambert Proffessional, used for TT's and occaisionally stripped for the track. on 72" gear at present. Turns out the frame might be a Holdsworth Typhoon from the fifties.



1960 Holdsworth Monsoon, salvaged from a skip and renovated



70's Falcon, my first fixed bike, in bits at the moment for a respray.



My Graham Weigh now taken over from the Lambert for TTs anything between 72" and 88" gear depending on time of year and course.


My latest addition a Specialized Tri-Cross 71" fixed


----------



## FlynG

Nice!


----------



## dookie

what's with the framed spatula?




pbullblue said:


> Kilo TT


----------



## danka24




----------



## pbullblue

dookie said:


> what's with the framed spatula?


That's the front of a TV framing it. I hate TV, so it's my way of saying don't let TV fry your brain.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*My New Shirley*

You guys have been an inspiration! Brought home my new Surly Steamroller...some minor changes...tires, grip tape. I'm waiting on my Brooks saddle and I should be ready for some action shots!

Thanks for all your great posts and advice!


----------



## jmlapoint

Really nice looking.
Look forward to pics with new tape and Brooks.


----------



## Colin Y

pbullblue,

I really like how your bike matches your dishes and other household items. Or is it the other way around... (Wish I knew how to quote images)


----------



## bigman

*Seven Axiom Steel*

Just built her up, one 30 mile ride then more snow. Still dialing in the position. 
Build:
DEDA Newton stem
Ritchey WCS Classic Bars
Cane Creek SCR5 Levers
Shmano Ultegra brakes, LR in front
CK headset
Bontrager Fork
Velocity Ti colored rims with Phil Wood hubs
Serotta Ti Seatpost
Regal Ti saddle
Truvativ Omnium Cranks 175's 48T 18 Phil cog in back
Arundel Cages
Maxis Hors Categorie 23 tires, will put some 25's on. Need a silver rack.


----------



## Alx

My new Kilo TT Pro, its a fun ride!


----------



## jmlapoint

bigman:
I don't envy the Snow, but I sure envy your bike.
Nice build - Great Looking!
Bet she's a smooth ride!


----------



## bigman

Thanks mucho - bike is smooth, wheels are pretty stiff. First time on Velocity Aeroheads, snowed yesterday - very cold for the next 48 hours but then 50 on Saturday hoping to tweak the position and get another good ride in. Hoping for no black ice!


----------



## jmlapoint

bigman said:


> Thanks mucho - bike is smooth, wheels are pretty stiff. First time on Velocity Aeroheads, snowed yesterday - very cold for the next 48 hours but then 50 on Saturday hoping to tweak the position and get another good ride in. Hoping for no black ice!


I'll send you some San Diego Sunshine for your ride.


----------



## alexb618

i dont think i have posted this here

my mercian 531 track bike which is used for (shock) track racing

i dont know what year it is but its got :
campy record hubs
ambrosio synthesis tubular rims
conti sprinter front, conti competition rear (anything nicer/lighter will get shredded on the outdoor track i race on)
cinelli stem and criterium bar
campy record headset
sugino cranks w 151bcd which is annoying
sram chain
dura ace post (not pictured)
slr saddle & fizik tape

if anyone knows anything about mercian frames i would like to have a chat to work out a bit more about this frame such as when it was made etc, i bought it off the son of chris hoy's junior track coach!


----------



## Fixedwheelnut

Love that Mercian that is sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## FlynG

Why don't you just send Mercian an email?

They have been quick to reply on my frame questions. 

Flyn G


----------



## samuel

*not on website*

I like the Langster Monaco. It is not on the specialized web site for 09.


ninjaslim said:


> It's a 2009 Langster Monaco and comes with track/retro bars like https://www.cyclesurgery.com/ProductImages/fullsize/l_09langstermonaco.jpg
> It's one of the city range they do / did London, Tokyo, New York etc. all with a slightly different twist. I couldn't resist the white rims, red hubs, white frame.
> It didn't break the bank either, I sold my TT wheels from last year to fund it.


----------



## alexb618

FlynG said:


> Why don't you just send Mercian an email?
> 
> They have been quick to reply on my frame questions.
> 
> Flyn G


thanks! ill drop them a line tonight.


----------



## Normbilt

My New Volume Cutter is finally built.

I have my spare wheelset on it now until I finish Building the wheelset I intend to use on this Bike.
Rides Pretty Nice :~)


----------



## CurbDestroyer




----------



## bwginc

*Here's my kid's Bianchi Volpe*

I don't know the year. Original paint was the pits, so we rattle-canned it satin black. Kid's gf has since added grafitti....It was supposed to be a bit of a sleeper - commuter and not attract attention, 'cause it would be parked downtown all day....So it's now suitably ugly.

I had a VD front hub, so I got a flip/flop direct from Van Dessel to match. The Ambrosia Evo rims are off CL. I like them more than the Aussie DVs. Some of the kit was just lying around, the Deda stem, Terry saddle, generic pillar, GT bullhorns, Scott tape, etc. The nasty strap pedals in the pic were replaced by Campy Superlegerras I was saving for another project. Sugino cranks were cheap on ebay for a scratch in the black ano. 

I got a thing about brakes. The kids around here are immortal, I guess, errr.... So, while the pic is a pre-completion shot, we did later mount Suntour XC ltd levers (I had them left over from some mtn bike build ?) and a new set of Tektro CR-720 cantis. I can't say enough about this set up. These levers are classic and the 720s are the deal of the decade (lite, cheap, strong). Together, with the kid at 195#s, the assembly stops on a dime! Incredible.

8 months on the road, now, no issues!


----------



## davgus

*Soma Delancey*

I finally finished.


----------



## bwginc

there's 40's retro 4 ya
are those modern hubs?
how did you select your saddle?
Paul


----------



## davgus

They are Paul hubs and are modern. The saddle was white and on sale.
Dave


----------



## kenpr

*Merckx AX*

This is my new project. Eddy Merckx AX using Eno ecentric rear hub. I have about 100 miles on it and love it!


----------



## bigman

Cool Ti rig - bet she's way smooth.


----------



## kenpr

Only have 100 miles on her, but feels like love at first ride!


----------



## DIRT BOY

davgus said:


> I finally finished.


Very cool!


----------



## vatukoula gold

The Steamroller. I ride this more miles than all my other bikes, combined.
Mostly Miche Primato Groupo, CC S-8 Headset, Nitto CrMo Bars, Ti Brooks B-17 Sprinter , Challenge Parigi-Roubaix tires (mixed rural roads).
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xhtsJfUGn-sAtv6BfCbOPQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/Sa4MZo6w_EI/AAAAAAAABP4/A9pCOuPLR5g/s800/IMG_4087.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/VatukoulaGold/Fixies?feat=embedwebsite">Fixies</a></td></tr></table>

SE Premium Brew commuter/lunch ride/ errand bike. Parts bin mish-mash. 105 hubs w/ the dreaded blue loctite lock ring (backed up with a peened BB lockring)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bDlu9i4EG_0MTEjBQpyV5A?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/Sa4MdTp6gNI/AAAAAAAABP8/OoFzTLA2hzI/s800/IMG_4091.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/VatukoulaGold/Fixies?feat=embedwebsite">Fixies</a></td></tr></table>

Newly converted Teesdale just roughed together. Phil Hubs, Phil Ti BB, Sugino Cranks w/ Salsa ring, Moots setback post (short tt) Brooks Swift Ti. Non-grooved Cinelli bars, Cinelli stem, Campy brake lever w/ no-name hoods, Campy Veloce calipers, Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires. I think this will be my fair-weather gravel bike.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rLdcx0tKAZRmnbwc3fLxkQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/Sa4MOhT2JEI/AAAAAAAABPs/CJZoTiTgS0c/s800/IMG_4079.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/VatukoulaGold/Fixies?feat=embedwebsite">Fixies</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## croscoe

New headset and bars. It's like a skinny mountain bike. Fun as hell!


----------



## Cygnus

I built this from an IRO frame, set up as an SS (44x16) or sometimes as a 2x2 (44x16 / 36x24).


----------



## jmlapoint

Great photograph.
Terrific Build!


----------



## theone29

nice bike. i dumped the blue tires and get yellow or black.


----------



## Cygnus

yep, i usually have black trainer tires on this bike...i put the blue pro race tires on temporarily for a race last year.


----------



## berdswerd




----------



## theone29

nice bike. you must live in a pretty flat area from looking at your front chainring or you must put our some serious power. is it a 53t or higher?


----------



## berdswerd

Thanks. It's 52/18 so it's not that bad. It's been ridden on some good hills though, here's a pic from San Fran.

With better bars for the job.


----------



## Dave Hickey

berdswerd said:


>



what frame is that? It looks very nice.....


----------



## berdswerd

Dave Hickey said:


> what frame is that? It looks very nice.....


Thanks, it's a 1992 Cannondale Track.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*Bianchi San Jose*

Paul hubs & brakes. Have since added White Ind ENO crankset.


----------



## timackerman

New Creamroller


----------



## Dave Hickey

timackerman said:


> New Creamroller



wow...very nice looking build


----------



## vatukoula gold

timackerman said:


> New Creamroller


Great build. Is that a Paul Components brake?


----------



## FatTireFred

BNA_roadie said:


> Paul hubs & brakes. Have since added White Ind ENO crankset.




that's a lot of upgrading... what stock part is left? hs?


----------



## timackerman

vatukoula gold said:


> Great build. Is that a Paul Components brake?


Thanks. 

Yes that is a Paul Components Racer brake. 

You can check out pics and more detailed specs here... 
http://velospace.org/node/18684


----------



## Alx

I see you went with the Panaracer tires, I loved those things on my old surly in 32c they make for a nice ride and when you skid it makes a weird zzzziiiiip noise that creeps people out! Awesome build by the way, very well done.


----------



## laxama

*Scattante Build*

Hey everyone, here is my first fixie build. Scattante frame, Orgin 8 crankset, Weinmann DP 18 wheels, Dura Ace cog and lockring, Tektro front brake, and home-made cut and flipped bullhorns. I'm currently running 46x16, which works perfectly for my commuting needs. It's not the best picture as I've been stuck inside with a late March snowstorm.


----------



## russelr

none of these bikes are fixed. they are all single speeds


----------



## Touch0Gray

russelr said:


> none of these bikes are fixed. they are all single speeds


uh......none?......how do you figure that?
I'm willing to wager that MOST of them are indeed fixed gear.....granted, almost all have a single gear.....but as a rule most fixies do.


----------



## ChuckUni

drugs are bad....mmmkay...


----------



## russelr

a true fixed gear has no need for brakes


----------



## ChuckUni

russelr said:


> a true fixed gear has no need for brakes


So the difference between a true fixed gear and a single speed is brakes?


----------



## theone29

russelr said:


> a true fixed gear has no need for brakes


Really??? Wow...


----------



## croscoe

russelr said:


> a true fixed gear has no need for brakes


----------



## asterisk

russelr said:


> a true fixed gear has no need for brakes


Dude, tricktrack is that way.


----------



## Yangpei

I finally caved in and decided to give the fixie thing a try. I picked up this IF Club Racer set up as a fixie. I figure that if I don't like fixed gear riding after a while, I can flip the hub, add fenders, and make it a decent singlespeed townie.


----------



## Tamu8104

Here is my first fixie/single speed. Found a Gunnar Street Dog frameset on eBay and built it up with a flip/flop hub. Not sure if I'm okay with the severity of the angle of the stem yet but it's what i had in the parts bin so it will have to work for now.


----------



## tihsepa

Tamu8104 said:


> Here is my first fixie/single speed. Found a Gunnar Street Dog frameset on eBay and built it up with a flip/flop hub. Not sure if I'm okay with the severity of the angle of the stem yet but it's what i had in the parts bin so it will have to work for now.


Good looking bike. I like it.

BTW if you like things like, your knees (nice for walking) and living you will run brakes. At least a front. :idea:


----------



## Yangpei

Tamu8104 said:


> Here is my first fixie/single speed. Found a Gunnar Street Dog frameset on eBay and built it up with a flip/flop hub. Not sure if I'm okay with the severity of the angle of the stem yet but it's what i had in the parts bin so it will have to work for now.


Nice. The purple really pops.


----------



## russelr

Tamu8104 said:


> Here is my first fixie/single speed. Found a Gunnar Street Dog frameset on eBay and built it up with a flip/flop hub. Not sure if I'm okay with the severity of the angle of the stem yet but it's what i had in the parts bin so it will have to work for now.



that purple is SWEET!!


----------



## palu

A from Il said:


> BTW if you like things like, your knees (nice for walking) and living you will run brakes. At least a front. :idea:


 He has both front and a rear?


----------



## wil

Err... In the rush to post a pic in the Langster/Paddywagon thread I forgot to post it in this thread.









2007 Specialized Langster 56cm
Fork: Easton EC90 Aero
Front Wheel: Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Rear Wheel: Dura Ace 7600 High Flange, laced to Mavic Open Pro. DT Straight Guage spokes, brass nipples
Crank: Sugino messenger RD2, with 42 tooth Sugino Messenger Chainring. 107mm BB with chainring on inside to achieve 42mm (ish) chainline.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Bar/Stem: 42cm Profile Airwing OS, 110mm Specialized Pro-Set Multi Position MTB/Road Stem 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg beater SL
Brake: Shimano 105


----------



## palu

I like that Langster. Nice. How's that Sugino Messenger crank holding up? I'm thinking of trying it out.


----------



## wil

Thanks!

The Sugino crank is holding up fine. My only gripes with it is that it is that Sugino specs that crank with a bottom bracket (103mm) that will create a 45mm chainline. That and the "Sugino" graphic on the crank rubbed off surprisingly easily (not necessarily bad), via the inside of my shoe grazing it when while riding. It does have a fairly noticeable tight/loose spot, during its rotation, which I have determined is actually from the cranks and not the BB or chainring.

Other than that those minor gripes, the crank has served me very well.


----------



## kannas

I know, I know its not fixed, its a SS currently but there is no reason 
I cant install a track cog and lockring and hit the trail... 
I could not pass this deal up $300, Dedacciai tubes.


----------



## justsomeotherdude

A mid 80's Trek 300 series that has been in the basement of our shop for at least 10 years because someone got hit by a car on it and it taco'd the rear triangle. Well...It was raining for a couple days so I brought the bike up, bent it back and got it up, running and better than ever!


----------



## Applesauce

As recently posted on the Bikes, Frames, and Forks forum...


----------



## Stevereeneo

*My old friend has a new life ...*

I have had this 13 year old Reynolds steel LeMond since it was new and it has seen MANY different forms (Campy 8 speed, Shimano 8 and 9 speed, 1x9, commuter w. fenders...) and this is as fun to ride as any.

Some highlights... 
CK headset (likely worth more than the frame), Stronglight crankset, ARC bar, old (and stout) Avid brake levers for easy skidding, and the Brooks that was taken out of a dumpster and carefully revived with SnoSeal to a healthy and very comfy state. 

Some 700x32 tires on next if they'll fit... otherwise I'll get some 28s on there for the commute. 

Comments and suggestions are welcome...
S


----------



## mondayC

Applesauce said:


> As recently posted on the Bikes, Frames, and Forks forum...


*drool*


----------



## Cervelo-er

*First Fixed*

Here it is...I suck at posting pics

Just got my IRO from PricePoint. I went round and round about building one vs. buying one complete and I just couldn't pass up the $499 deal in my size. The fit is great, but I'm going to swap out back to regular drops and put on front and rear long-reach tektros to get it ready for fenders when we get back to the PNW. So, as usual, I'll end up tinkering with it until it actually does cost me more than it would have to just build it myself first...but it's all in good fun  .

That's a 46x18 on there, which feels about right. I might get a 20 for the other side. I was actually a little disappointed that it came with fixed/fixed instead of fixed/free like the advert, but I got the IRO wheelset instead of cheaper formula wheels, so there you go. 

It also came with a squished front dropout tab from UPS manhandling. I'm lobbying PricePoint for a solution (I bent the tab back and it seems to be pretty thick steel, so I'm not that concerned), but we'll see what they come up with.

My first ride tonight was fun too. I didn't get thrown and must say it was easier up the hills than I thought it would be. I will be looking forward to better brakes though...the pucker factor on downhills is definitely there.


----------



## David Loving

FYI, you can just screw on the freewheel to the fixed threading and it will work fine.


----------



## Hoursofdarkness




----------



## Cervelo-er

David Loving said:


> FYI, you can just screw on the freewheel to the fixed threading and it will work fine.


Thanks for the heads up. I might be sending the whole thing back though. They are saying that's the only option for getting me a new fork, so I guess I might be going with a different bike after all. So it goes.


----------



## jonesy243

Yangpei said:


> Nice. The purple really pops.


comment reminds me of this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms5d9RN0WzY

ortega shawn johnson commercial


----------



## jmio




----------



## asterisk




----------



## babybell

New to this site .. I wanna get into road riding. But these are what I'm rolling as of now.








Frame:2008 Cinelli Vigorelli 54 cm

Stem:
Thomson X4 90mm +- 10 Degree Stem

Bars:
Deda Pista Track drops

Seatpost:
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost 31.6

Seat:
Fizik Arione Wing Flex Saddle

Cranks:
Truvativ Ominiums 165's 

Pedals:
Shimano R540 Clipless pedals ( Black)


Wheelset:
Phil Wood High Flange Track Hubs ( Black) Laced with Sapim CX Ray bladed spokes ( Black) to 32 hole Velocity Deep V's (Black). Rear hub is single sided fixed. Will include Phil Wood lockring and 15T Dura Cog.

Chain:
D.I.D Track Chain


And My Track set up.










Frame: 2008 Teschner Track Pro Full Carbon

Stem:
Thomson X2 90mm +- 10 Degree Stem

Bars:
PRO Vibe 7s

Seatpost:
Teschner Carbon Aero

Seat:
Fizik Arione Wing Flex Saddle

Cranks:
Truvativ Ominiums 165's 

Pedals:
Shimano R540 Clipless pedals ( Black)


Wheelset:
Zipp 808 track

Chain: Izumi Super Toughness


----------



## cole91

^^^ Holy Crap.


----------



## Fixed

*Mondonico Pista*

Mondonico Pista, final version. Built the wheels myself.

http://www.midcalracing.com/mondonico/mondonicopista.htm


----------



## Guest

*IRO Mark V*

Here's my new IRO Mark V, which I got to use as a fixed time trial bike. It's still in incubation and will probably morph over the next few months. Right now it's got a 1/8" drivetrain with 80's-vintage 165mm Superbe Pro cranks, 46x16 with a KMC chain. Mavic Reflex 32h rims laced to Formula hubs. Thomson seatpost/stem, Dimension bullhorns, Origin 8 clip-ons. The Fizik saddle will probably go.


----------



## Fixed

*tt?*



foothillsbass said:


> Here's my new IRO Mark V, which I got to use as a fixed time trial bike. It's still in incubation and will probably morph over the next few months. Right now it's got a 1/8" drivetrain with 80's-vintage 165mm Superbe Pro cranks, 46x16 with a KMC chain. Mavic Reflex 32h rims laced to Formula hubs. Thomson seatpost/stem, Dimension bullhorns, Origin 8 clip-ons. The Fizik saddle will probably go.


Very clean and functional. Let us know how time trailing on it goes. My guess is that you may need slightly taller gearing.


----------



## Guest

Fixed - will report back on time trials. I don't do a ton of racing, but I've done some duathlons, biathlons, and time trials and have found, of course, that it's more fun fixed. My favorite event is the Lowe's Time Trial series at Lowe's Motor Speedway in Charlotte, which is a great event for a fixie and draws a group of very fast dudes for the Open-Fixed division. I am considerably slower than the very fast dudes. I wanted to get a dedicated fixed gear time trial bike mostly because my other road fixie is a Soma Delancey, and I got tired of changing everything around every time I wanted to do a time trial. That and the fact that the Delancey has very laid-back geometry/mojo and just isn't made to go fast in any real way. In fact, it comes with a special voice-output device that says, "Dude, what's the rush?" if you push it over 18mph. The Mark V is much stiffer and quicker. I've posted some race reports that I've done fixed at http://www.tablerockcycles.blogspot.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## skwerl

These are mine in chronological order - but I had to sell the first 2. Lotus, Bianchi (left drive), and Pinarello.


----------



## gregw

Over the last few months I've taken an old Cannondale road bike, and converted it in to a fixed gear machine. 

<img src="http://api.photoshop.com/home_bf94b49cf2bc45d28d386b32031550f5/adobe-px-assets/07466b73a0534a0c86aa7d3fb11e63c4" width="800" height="536"/>

For those who might be interested, I've prepared:

A detailed 'How to' explaining how to go about preparing the frame for conversion.

A thread with the full specification and some more photographs


----------



## threebikes

Just pulled this out of the box and put it together. Rain has limited it
to only a few miles so far.
Can't wait to upgrade a part or two.


----------



## the_don

Just got my Masi out of the box, Tokyo is rainy today though. Only rode about 10mins so far. feels nice, but soon I will put some new wheels on it, this is what it'll look like!!!


----------



## tashi

Dude, I know you're not getting any love for those wheels on the other FG forum, but I think they'll look sweet! The colour scheme looks good with the Masi, and I bet that if you take off the Spinergy decals they'd look even better. Kinda retro-modern, like the rest of the build.


----------



## blakcloud

That Masi is impressive. I think those wheels look great on your bike. Nice choice.


----------



## the_don

Thanks! Haha! they are all a bunch of haters who don't know anything about style. it's got to be simple and preferably black. For some reason they all seem to hate mismatched colours and styles.

Paid for the wheels yesterday and they are in the post now. Make sure you get the 4th Gen model. You can tell by the hubs, it looks like they are 3 separate pieces inside the spokes area. 

like this. 








I heard the cause of failure was that the hub failed in securing the tensioned blades apart and with a loss of support, the blades all suddenly snap.


----------



## kmac76

i back the spinergy wheels - i have a set of the super stiffs on my cross bike and even had a pair of the mtb version for years - and i loved them. i did recently take off all of the stickers and they look even better in "stealth" mode. i have taken a little bit of abuse for them, but i won't take them off until they are kaput....hopefully i will see the failure coming and have the ability to ride on a new set of wheels...


----------



## the_don

i was thinking I like the new style spinergy logos though.

like this


----------



## Loki1382

*My first fixie...*

First build here, still waiting for a few parts.


----------



## DIRT BOY

*Madison update to full fixed*

No more WI freewheel or rear brake. Just fixed loving!


----------



## duotone

Hey gang. was refereed from the MTBR folk.

Here's my current setup. Nishiki, 90 gear inches (52x16) with racelite wheels.


----------



## kmac76

*mt first ss rig -*

i have enjoyed looking at this thread for a while now and i already have several changes in mind....feel free to give advice/critique


----------



## bigman

Looks single speed - but hard to tell - if so go fixed. Looks great and fast.


----------



## gsxrawd

53x18 gearing
C-Record crank, seatpost, Athena brakes


----------



## Touch0Gray

gsxrawd said:


> 53x18 gearing
> C-Record crank, seatpost, Athena brakes


I have to say I REALLY like that bike


----------



## gsxrawd

Touch0Gray said:


> I have to say I REALLY like that bike


Thanks, it's my first fixie and I can't believe how much more I enjoy this over my 14 lb carbon bike.


----------



## svrider

My Gary Fisher Triton. Got it cheap through a shop I was working for. Really like it a lot. Only complaint is they quit using the good tubing and this one is basic cro-mo. Much heavier than the original Tritons....and Lemond Fillmore of which it is a copy.


----------



## lwkwafi

*Purple Kilo TT*

Finally got the purple Kilo frame set in stock, so I pulled the trigger. Fell in love with the color when it was introduced, and anxiously waited over a year for it. 
Also had the 75s, zen ring, hatta bb, and hkk vertex chain for a year since my friend got back from Japan.


----------



## scott h




----------



## cycling6500

*My first SS/Fixed*

But not yet fixed:


----------



## jonesy243

just finished 'er today. its a single speed. it has a flip-flop hub tho


----------



## russelr

just finished 'er today. its a single speed. it has a flip-flop hub tho[/QUOTE]


what kind of wheelset is that? i like the blue!


----------



## runssh

*Dawes SST with minor upgrades*

My first fixed/ss. Going to ride SS until I feel comfortable enough and then hopefully graduate to Fixed. I'm still waiting for my stem and riser handlebars to arrive as I found out that riding bullhorns is too uncomfortable.


----------



## jonesy243

russelr said:


> just finished 'er today. its a single speed. it has a flip-flop hub tho



what kind of wheelset is that? i like the blue![/QUOTE]


they are weinnmann deep v. I was going to go boring and get black or silver ones, but then a deal presented itself and i snagged 'em


----------



## livin4lax09

my conversions to date.

concord pro II - new pedals, new chain (obviously) bar tape, saddle, surly 20t cog and fixed wheelset. Everything else was original. <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bndphotography/3775815042/" title="beforeafterconcord by livin4lax09, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3529/3775815042_887e0be23f_o.jpg" width="1273" height="447" alt="beforeafterconcord" /></a>

unfortunately it was vandalized outside my apartment and the fork was broken wheels beat to crap. managed to restore the wheels and picked up a new fork, and am making it into a track bike... pictures to come, I think it's the hottest build I've ever seen.

Schwinn Varsity Sport - picked it up for $5. This isn't a true before picture, it was after I had switched a few things out, but then I went to town on it just for fun. Sold it on craigslist but was contacted by another guy who really had wanted it so I set out to build one for him...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bndphotography/3775814698/" title="beforeafterschwinn by livin4lax09, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3560/3775814698_4a0ee06a66_o.jpg" width="1273" height="447" alt="beforeafterschwinn" /></a>

So enter Motobecane - did pretty much the same work on it as the schwinn, except its a helluva lot lighter. The guy is super pumped to ride it, meeting him up tomorrow. It was entirely stripped down as well as wheels disassembled, degreased and derusted, then put back together after painting. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bndphotography/3775008799/" title="beforeaftermotobecane by livin4lax09, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3548/3775008799_7792c0ecc5_o.jpg" width="1273" height="447" alt="beforeaftermotobecane" /></a>

Like the invisible chains?


----------



## tihsepa

Nice bikes. The invisible chain is better than the pink one. 
Although you would have to be pretty fast to ride with a pink chain. :thumbsup:


----------



## messyparrot

I have enjoyed reading about and looking at everybodies SS/Fixies for some time now.

I commute using this SS, one day I want to have a road bike SS.

Must say I am smitten with that Coppi bike.


----------



## bicyclerepairman

*It looks like mine.....*



ghost_racer said:


> My all purpose college commuter, grocery getter, and ride to friends house bike. It usually has at least one brake, but is currently between sets, since I'm trying to find a good long reach brake..the fork was made for 27in wheels. Sorry about the picture quality. Cheers


Who made your frame?


----------



## dancemantim

davgus said:


> I finally finished.



love it! what tires are they?


----------



## s54

As bone stock as you can get :thumbsup:










Still SS, but soon to go fixed as soon as I get my pedals + toe clips.


----------



## livin4lax09

finished another build

before and after


----------



## Dave Hickey

*3Rensho*

My favorite bike....


----------



## livin4lax09

finished!


----------



## Dave Hickey

livin4lax09 said:


> finished!



bravo....outstanding


----------



## DIRT BOY

livin4lax09 said:


> finished!


SWEET!!


----------



## mondayC

I just got my wheelset today.This is a bad picture, but here's my project. I still need brakes/cables/bar tape/cog (in case anyone is dying to see me finish this project,I accept donations  ).








Sorry for the bad basement lighting.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Some updates to the Madison.


----------



## messyparrot

That is a beautiful build there, thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## ToeCutter

livin4lax09 said:


> finished!











prettier than my first girlfriend.... and probably a better ride :wink:


----------



## DrJosh

Just built up my singlespeed mostly from eBay scores:


----------



## the_don

Finally got the RevX's on it!

Just need a new camera now, mine is noisy as hell in low light.


















World Champion Stripes!


----------



## jmlapoint

Absolutely Stunning!
I really like the red, and would opt for a red seatpost clamp.
I see your R-Lever works your Front Brake.
Is this the preferred setup in Tokyo?
John


----------



## the_don

I have already switched to the original red seatpost clamp. quick release is unnecessary for a road bike.

I think it is only the USA that reverses the brakes. In the UK and Japan, we adopt the format from motorbikes, with the front lever on the right.

I have also swapped my tires to the red tires that came with the bike and it looks even better now!


----------



## JeffN

*Finally fixed*

It took my over one year to collect the parts I wanted, but it's finally complete. It's a Bareknuckle with Campy Record Pista hubs, cranks, and headset. Campy seatpost. DT Swiss 1.2 wheels. Brooks Swift saddle. Cinelli Bianca stem and Valencia bars that I wish were silver but I love their shape. I just completed the build, and I have yet to leave the neighborhood on it. So far it's a blast to ride. Quick and tight.

I've been lurking on this forum for a couple of years. I've learned a lot from all the posts, so thanks to all who create such a welcoming and informative forum for newbies. I'm looking forward to the next DFW Train-ing Ride!

I've never posted pics before, so I hope this works.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Jeff...that is too cool....that baby deserves a thread of it's own....Why don't you post a thread about the build......


----------



## JeffN

Thanks Dave! I'll post some more pics on a separate thread. Took it out on a longer ride over the weekend. What a blast!


----------



## bigman

Way cool!


----------



## bicyclefriends

*The Green Hornet!*

This was fun and frustrating to put together. When building bikes, somethings I've learned are, have a solid plan when looking to build a bike up. Stick to the plan as best you can.

This was supposed to be semi gloss white with polished wheels, seat post, headset, stem, handlebars. Then it changed to matte white with all black components, then back to semi gloss white and finally green! Ahhhhh, I'm done and hesitantly happy with outcome.


----------



## kiwisimon

Great looking bike. That Pauls crank is too cool for school. How about a bit more info on the frame and bits?......thanks.


----------



## bicyclefriends

kiwisimon said:


> Great looking bike. That Pauls crank is too cool for school. How about a bit more info on the frame and bits?


Frame Size 53 cm
Paul Crosstop Lever
Paul Royal Flush 46t 165 mm
Cane Creek 110
Thompson Stem 100 mm
Thomson Seapost 27.2
IRO Hubset
Deep V's Front Radial Rear Three Cross
Dura Ace 16t cog and lock ring
Seat Post Sette??? No sure 
Tires Not Sure
Deda Pista 
Chain BMX 1/2" X 1/8"
Phil Wood BB


----------



## blakcloud

*Repost of Marinoin with new cranks*

I have posted this before when I had a black ENO crank but now this has been redone. Lucky for me someone was selling an almost new 44 tooth silver chain ring on CL, so I picked that up and then did the lye treatment to the crank arms. I think the silver cranks look much better with the chromed rear triangle, forks and the other silver components. 

Other notable bits:
SRAM Force brakes
Cinelli stem and bars
Ultrega seat post
Phil Wood cog
White Industries freewheel
Soma pedals
MKS toe clips
Tektro brake levers
Flite saddle 
Front wheel, Formula with Mavic Open Pro
Rear wheel, Formula with Sun Rims MZ14


----------



## jhhall

gsxrawd said:


> 53x18 gearing
> C-Record crank, seatpost, Athena brakes



Wow, an absolutely stunning bike. Well done!!


----------



## f3rg

Here's my EighthInch Scrambler I just got today. The brakes are kind of meh, but I like the ride--Ninja-like silence, unlike the _pbpbpbpbpb_ sound my MTB's knobbies make on the pavement. My first experience wrapping bar tape, but it turned out pretty good. I wish there was a nicer way to finish off the ends other than electrical tape. Gonna swap the white chain for a black one, but that can wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## beatbike

*Planet X carbon track*

Love this frame. Best I've ever had and I would put up against any other top dollar frame. Stiff and maneuverable, not twitchy. Great for sprinting and mass start racing/endurance. Plus, it was affordable. I've done my best racing on this frame. Weight with Zipp disc and 440 front wheel 14.5 pounds. (with clips and straps).

Dura Ace Cranks 165mm
FSA chainrings
Easton Carbon EC90 Bars
Mavic CXP 30 tubular training wheels
Shimano pedals
alpha fit a double straps


----------



## jasonwells4

bicyclefriends said:


> Frame Size 53 cm
> Paul Crosstop Lever
> Paul Royal Flush 46t 165 mm
> Cane Creek 110
> Thompson Stem 100 mm
> Thomson Seapost 27.2
> IRO Hubset
> Deep V's Front Radial Rear Three Cross
> Dura Ace 16t cog and lock ring
> Seat Post Sette??? No sure
> Tires Not Sure
> Deda Pista
> Chain BMX 1/2" X 1/8"
> Phil Wood BB


Steamroller, right? What's the total weight?


----------



## bicyclefriends

jasonwells4 said:


> Steamroller, right? What's the total weight?


Not sure about the weight but it seems heavy. Yes it started out as a Steamroller.


----------



## LtSpeed03

Here's mine, I have a removable front brake when taking it on the road.


----------



## serious

Here is my single/fixed bike. It is a Giant Bowry '72 with some mods:

- CF seat post and better seat (the original combo was Ok, but twice the weight)
- bull horn with reverse brakes (hated the original track bars)
- crankbrother pedals

It has a climbing ratio right now (46:17), since I have tons of hills around here. I am an experienced mountain biker (racing on a rigid singlespeed), but this is the first road singlespeed for me. It was an impluse buy, to be honest and I will use it for training on the road. Yeah, I have a perfectly fine road bike, but the devil made me do it.


----------



## mason71

'87 62cm For Sale!


----------



## tihsepa

Fixed for the trail. This thing rides great!!!


----------



## lilnepz7808

<a href="https://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/?action=view&current=10150920-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/10150920-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lilnepz7808

<a href="https://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/?action=view&current=10150920-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/10150920-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/?action=view&current=10150920.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/lilnepz7808/10150920.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Alx

Scored this one on CL, gonna be my winter ride.


----------



## Srexy

Did my first group ride with it today. 65 miles including what pass for hills close by - the Clearwater Bridges  The bike did well but I did manage to unclip during a 32mph descent of one of the bridges which was quite hairy - no harm done fortunately

90's Holdsworth 531c frame rescued from a dusty corner of the garage. Most of the bits came off an Olmo Columbus frame I bought back in the 80's that cracked - the Holdsworth was its cheapo replacement.

The seatpost and crankset are Campy Victory (42 ring). The rest of the stuff is a mix of pre index Dura-Ace and 105

Here's the rest of the build:

- Formula hubbed/CFX1 silver rimmed track wheels from Velomine with a 16 cog
- red cork tape
- Tektro callipers
- Wellgo spd pedals
- Cinelli 110mm stem and Criterium 40cm bars (shoulders are aching today)


----------



## messyparrot

Wow that is one looker of a bike Srexy!!!

Red smokin' hot, I love it!!

Here is my road SS bike.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

Custom Lighthouse Cycle
View attachment 182184


View attachment 182185


View attachment 182186


View attachment 182187


View attachment 182188


----------



## inteq9




----------



## sungchang

*09 GT Gutterball*

Not sure if one of this has been posted before. It's a 09 GT Gutterball. Swapped out the pedal to Time ATAC XEs that I had lying around, but other than that it's totally stock. Running it as SS as I didn't want to make my already bad knees worse. I'm really enjoying riding it. Since getting it 3 weeks ago, put about 150 miles.


----------



## waldo425

Here is my bike. It's a pretty nice commuter right now.


----------



## revel4tion

mixed and matched eighthinch scrambler


----------



## Frankinnj

View attachment 183125


----------



## PTV

*My Bike*

Recycled, powder coated Motobecane Le Champione SL frame , magic 1/2 link, flipflop hub.....


----------



## mushroomking

beatbike said:


> Love this frame. Best I've ever had and I would put up against any other top dollar frame. Stiff and maneuverable, not twitchy. Great for sprinting and mass start racing/endurance. Plus, it was affordable.


Thats what she said? 

Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## Saddle Up

Been lurkin here for some time but haven't really posted. I find that I get a long better with people on bike forums if I stck to the photo threads only. I let my photos do the talking. Warning! You may spot these photos more than once on this site or around the interweb.

This is my latest experiement that went right. I'm loving this bike in this configuration. Need to replace the 18 t freewheel with a 20. This is also my way of giving everyone that has called the Tricross fork ugly the middle finger. I think it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Travmizer

f3rg said:


> Here's my EighthInch Scrambler I just got today. The brakes are kind of meh, but I like the ride--Ninja-like silence, unlike the _pbpbpbpbpb_ sound my MTB's knobbies make on the pavement. My first experience wrapping bar tape, but it turned out pretty good. I wish there was a nicer way to finish off the ends other than electrical tape. Gonna swap the white chain for a black one, but that can wait 'til tomorrow.


That is one pretty bike


----------



## 2clueless

My singlespeed.


----------



## f3rg

Travmizer said:


> That is one pretty bike


 Thanks. Looks a lot different now, though...


----------



## carboneater

*Trek 400*

1987 Trek 400. Original paint. White Industry hubs, Velocity Fusion hoops, Soma Fab Hellyer crankset w/46T chainwheel, Crank Bros. Eggbeaters, stock Nitto bars wrapped with NOS Schwinn bar tape. Rides like a dream. Left the down shifters on for dumb comments/questions :=)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Wow, some nice bikes in this thread. This is my first time posting in this section of the forums, largely because I just took ownership of a new Surly 1x1 (this is my first single speed bike). I took receipt of it on December 10, 2009. Other than the gearing being a bit weakass (35 x 17, I think that a 39 x 13 would be probably ideal) it is a fun as hell bike to ride. Now it’s time to find as many red anodized components as possible to put some more go into the show.

And yes, I did take the reflectors off, these pictures were taken right after I assembled the bike.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut

My Ron Cooper got written off a few weeks ago, a car pulled across in front of me when I was cycling down the road at 20mph.




So far I can see the bent down and top tubes, the forks are twisted as well as bent back, the front wheel is buckled, the handlebars are bent and the mudguards are twisted, the seat tube looks a bit dodgy as well.


----------



## Dave Hickey

That is sweet.....very very nice...


----------



## velodog

Dude, sorry for your loss.
How'd the landing go?


----------



## Fixedwheelnut

velodog said:


> Dude, sorry for your loss.
> How'd the landing go?


 The landing was pretty good really it was the damage I did before that on the car.
My first thoughts were to unclip my feet to minimise leg damage, as the bike hit his left wing my bars were jolted left with me still going forward this broke two fingers on my left hand and wrenched my right thumb back pulling muscles in the back of that hand, my right hand punched the wing as well, my thighs hit the left wing and 'A' post then my body smashed the windscreen in and I caught my chin on the drivers 'A' post, that took five stitches.
A witness said I flew about twenty feet before rolling. It all seems to go in slow motion and as the ground was coming up I tucked and rolled so I rolled sideways.

It is almost three weeks now and I still have not got enough grip to drive or ride a bike yet and the broken fingers are in little splints, but I can walk OK now without limping.
Considering I was doing 20mph when it happened I was really lucky.

See the gory pictures here injuries set of photos


----------



## j-dogg

Ouch.......hope you got some retribution for that.

Here's my 74' Schwinn Continental conversion......started as this










goodbye factory Schwinn crap










Christmas in May



















if you look carefully you will see a Dura-Ace 7701 chain in this picture










and then










now. kickstand ftmfw. also.....NOS period-correct Schwinn-Approved Weinmann center-pull brakes, with NOS brakepads. Gran Compe stem bored out to accept 40cm Cinelli drops.










It rides on Look-style pedals now.


----------



## velodog

Fixedwheelnut said:


> The landing was pretty good really it was the damage I did before that on the car.
> My first thoughts were to unclip my feet to minimise leg damage, as the bike hit his left wing my bars were jolted left with me still going forward this broke two fingers on my left hand and wrenched my right thumb back pulling muscles in the back of that hand, my right hand punched the wing as well, my thighs hit the left wing and 'A' post then my body smashed the windscreen in and I caught my chin on the drivers 'A' post, that took five stitches.
> A witness said I flew about twenty feet before rolling. It all seems to go in slow motion and as the ground was coming up I tucked and rolled so I rolled sideways.
> 
> It is almost three weeks now and I still have not got enough grip to drive or ride a bike yet and the broken fingers are in little splints, but I can walk OK now without limping.
> Considering I was doing 20mph when it happened I was really lucky.
> 
> See the gory pictures here injuries set of photos


That's a pretty hard hit you took!
I've been lucky enough to take out a coupla windshields myself and know all about the slow motion. Gives you enough time to react.
Hope you're back on the bike soon.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

j-dogg said:


> Ouch.......hope you got some retribution for that.
> 
> Here's my 74' Schwinn Continental conversion......started as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodbye factory Schwinn crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look carefully you will see a Dura-Ace 7701 chain in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now. kickstand ftmfw. also.....NOS period-correct Schwinn-Approved Weinmann center-pull brakes, with NOS brakepads. Gran Compe stem bored out to accept 40cm Cinelli drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rides on Look-style pedals now.


DAAAAYUMM!!!! I love that red anodized stuff!!!


----------



## krocdoc

Here's my first entry to singlespeed.


----------



## Tahoma

*Soma Rush*

Here is my Soma Rush. Very fun to build up.
Phil Wood hubs and cog. Velocity Deep V wheelset, and other odds and ends.


----------



## lwkwafi

IRO Model 19, 29er









Thomson stem and post
WTB saddle, Ellsworth and other ish stitched on it (part of sweet parts deal i got a whiles back).
Race Face Evolve XC Single Speed Crankset, 32 tooth, w bash guard.
Silver Cane Creek S2 headset I had on hand, so i tried to ease transition into black stem
Easton ea70 handlebar.
Lizard Skin Peaty grips, with red lock rings.
Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers; BB7 Mechanical Disc brakes; 185mm rotors.
Bontrager Race Lite front; WTB SS Disc rear (from grindmaster flash-with sweet red nipples).
WTB Prowler SL Race 29er 29x2.1" Tires
and some super light Xpedo spd pedals that originally came on an ex-gf's bike.


----------



## mushroomking

*My first fixed gear*

This was my first fixed gear/project its a 1990 Schwinn Traveler. I included before and after pictures because I rode this bike a little over 3k miles then bought a new road bike and converted it. I got in depth trimming off the shifter brazes and filling with bondo. Oh and those flat bungees are awesome .
Ignore the dates on the pictures they are totally wrong.

Parts list:
Origin8 1in threaded sealed bearing headset (I highly recommend)
Origin8 stem, and handlebars
Dura ace 7402 BB and Crank arms
Surly flip flop hub laced to mavic open sport
Tektro brakes and Cane Creek levers
52x18 gearing

Word of advice: Not putting a Schwinn headbadge back on is bad ju ju:thumbsup:


----------



## pjakesmith

Nice Bikes! I love them!


----------



## intelekt1

*Cannondale Capo*

Fast!


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

Always nice to build a new bike for myself
View attachment 187423


----------



## vatukoula gold

Lighthouse Cycles said:


> Always nice to build a new bike for myself


Very Clean. Love the fillets. Paul track ends?


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

The dropouts are a cast model, but I am building one right now with the Pauls, and they are really nice.
Tim


----------



## never_enough

*the 'muter*

my scrambler showed up yesterday and i put it together today. got some sweet deals on takeoff stuff so that's what I used. i have some bullhorns and levers on order to go with the cane creek scr-5's that are on my work bench.









53c scrambler v2 frame w/ cro-mo fork
veeps to O8 hubs w/ speedium 2s 
O8 16t cog surly ring
dura-ace crank w/43t chainring
token bottom bracket
truvativ team OS stem
easton ea50 risers
take-off saddle
ourys
knogs and pedro's trixie


----------



## LOUISSSSS

2009 tricross + Mavic OP rims on DT spokes, some pics with Conti Ultra Race tires


----------



## totally_fixxated

*track ends*



vatukoula gold said:


> Very Clean. Love the fillets. Paul track ends?


long shen


----------



## MaxCycles

Love my San Jose. Super comfortable and goes anywhere. 76 gear inches fixed.


----------



## WILMUNRH

*Heres is a few of mine...*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4300118277/" title="raleigh pursuit 043 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4300118277_d4890f7d56_b.jpg" width="1024" height="649" alt="raleigh pursuit 043" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4300118665/" title="raleigh pursuit 047 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4300118665_ab6c5b3357_b.jpg" width="1024" height="803" alt="raleigh pursuit 047" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4300865234/" title="raleigh pursuit 046 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/4300865234_223e1135fd_b.jpg" width="1024" height="786" alt="raleigh pursuit 046" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3842588995/" title="raleigh grand prix SS2 009 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/3842588995_b51196fd1f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="raleigh grand prix SS2 009" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3842588937/" title="raleigh grand prix SS2 008 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/3842588937_f3f85a0a54_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="raleigh grand prix SS2 008" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3842589581/" title="raleigh grand prix SS2 016 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/3842589581_bba1087607_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="raleigh grand prix SS2 016" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3540138087/" title="Raleighgp5 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2009/3540138087_d3ccebc9d6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Raleighgp5" /></a>
<BR>
These are two diffrent 1977 raleigh grand prix's, I had fun buiding them both but did sell them. I still have the raleigh pursuit..


----------



## NTJEvan

Mine is still in progress. Just awaiting a few more parts to show up and i'll be riding again.

It's just a low-cost commuter/first time build project, I'll put up more pictures when it's all done


----------



## NTJEvan

Update: Its done  

It's a scrambler V2 frameset
FSA Orbit Headset
Dimension Stem
Iro flat bars (cut 45mm off of each side)
Ourys
tektro bmx brake lever (the only 22m clamp brake lever i could find)
All-City 144t 165mm crankset
Welgo track pedals
un54 BB
BWW blackset rims laced to Formula hubs


----------



## Alx

How do you like that scrambler? Looking into getting the frame for a lock up bike and I like the price.


----------



## tubeman

*Tomassini!*

This was my favorite frame for a decade. It lives again! Mostly Campy Record refurbished.

View attachment 193057


----------



## ArmyStrong86

*Bianchi SS*

Hi all, Here is my latest version of my first real road bike. It started as a 1986 Bianchi Rekord 845. Gearing is 48 X 18. First ride today on the Mount Vernon Trail along the Potomac in Northern Virginia.
View attachment 193072


----------



## rward325

*Kg176 My first SS*

Finally finished gathering parts and putting it together! Now I get to ride it tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## DIRT BOY

rward325 said:


> Finally finished gathering parts and putting it together! Now I get to ride it tomorrow for the first time.


Looks real nice. Maybe a different seatpost would look better?


----------



## rward325

DIRT BOY said:


> Looks real nice. Maybe a different seatpost would look better?


My choices for seatposts were limited as it is a 25.0. That is a Look seatpost that I found as NOS here in California.


----------



## DIRT BOY

rward325 said:


> My choices for seatposts were limited as it is a 25.0. That is a Look seatpost that I found as NOS here in California.


Ahh, then good job! I guess its better than a Kalloy in Silver


----------



## NTJEvan

Alx said:


> How do you like that scrambler? Looking into getting the frame for a lock up bike and I like the price.


For a lockup bike it's great. 
Few points of contention:
-the finish will chip in high contact areas
-throw away the headset that comes with it (i have an FSA Orbit on it now, and even that is heads and tales above the stock one)
-be ready to do some trial-and-error work on the bb/chainline/chainring setup (i have a thread all about my fun with it somewhere in the forum)

For sub $200 frames this is very hard to beat, and this was my first ever build so I'm sure a lot of the headache i had in assembly could have been avoided. But all things considered. I love it.

And i guess I'd better post a picture since thats what this thread is all about...nothing too new yet (ignore the blue yancopad...it was a freebie)


----------



## iseenitallinmyhead

not as polished as some of the other bikes on here but, i like it...


----------



## LOUISSSSS

do you guys have quick release skewers or bolt-ons? (or whatever they're called?)

What the heck do you do if you get a flat when you're out for a ride? do you guys carry a heavy ass wrench around with u guys? is it possible to convert this to QR?


----------



## rmp

LOUISSSSS said:


> What the heck do you do if you get a flat when you're out for a ride? do you guys carry a heavy ass wrench around with u guys? is it possible to convert this to QR?


I keep this one in my saddlebag. Helps with even the most stubborn nutted axle.


----------



## jmchapple

LOUISSSSS said:


> do you guys have quick release skewers or bolt-ons? (or whatever they're called?)
> 
> What the heck do you do if you get a flat when you're out for a ride? do you guys carry a heavy ass wrench around with u guys? is it possible to convert this to QR?


i carried wrenches until i got hubs with 6mm hex bolt.


----------



## NTJEvan

LOUISSSSS said:


> do you guys have quick release skewers or bolt-ons? (or whatever they're called?)
> 
> What the heck do you do if you get a flat when you're out for a ride? do you guys carry a heavy ass wrench around with u guys? is it possible to convert this to QR?


Get out your cell and call the roommate for a ride home :cryin: 

seriously though, I ride with a bag so i have the luxury of keeping a small tool kit with me, 15mm wrench, spare tube, hand pump, multi tool and chain tool.

If i were so inclined, i could always stuff a tube into a saddle bag along with a CO2 jet and multi tool. and just bolt a peanut butter wrench to the bottle mount.


----------



## s54

Just took an updated pic of my 08' Madison


----------



## MADMAXB

2010 Trek Soho S 
With Bull bars :thumbsup:


----------



## Deniz

1977 Schwinn Paramount


----------



## Deniz

Took a couple of more yesterday


----------



## Ruimteaapje

I've build this with the frame from the geared racing bike I owned 15 years ago. In 1999 I passed it on to a room mate when I bought a new bike. Much to my surprise I ran into him a few months ago and found that he still owned the bike. Nostalgia got the better of me and he actually gave me the bike back for free. I stripped it of all the old Shimano 8sp stuff and got some old (80s/90s I hope the experts in this forum can tell me?) Campagnolo Record Pista stuff - crankset, bottom bracket headset, seat post, chain - several wheelsets (some FG, some SS) and old 80s Campa Record front brake and dug up my 20 years old Rolls saddle. Pedals are Shimano and have to be changed to Campa in the near future, wheels are Record hubs with Sapim spokes and Mavic GP4 tubular rims. Stem and handlebar are Cinelli A1 and Criterium. Still looking for a small brake lever for the front brake and a Cinelli A2 Pista stem but that will be solved soon. 

Presto is a bike shop in Amsterdam, The Netherlands. They used to have a line of Columbus tubed steel frames. They were build in the factory of Andrea Pesenti in Italy, painted in Belgium and build up in Amsterdam.


----------



## f3rg

EighthInch Scrambler updated pic.


----------



## cyclebrotha

'08 Schwinn Madison- ALL stock, currently running single speed (48x18) 
future updates will be new bars and stem, also maybe a 48/16t on the fixed side!!


----------



## cyclebrotha

nice Madison, I can't wait to change out my bars!! Me and a few friends are planning a bike ride from Milwaukee to Chicago, i'm taking my Madison!!


----------



## ToeCutter

Deniz said:


> Took a couple of more yesterday




nice hump...

threaded lugged headsets are amiable...imagine in chrome for a sec...aristocratic


----------



## 2:01

Latest pic of Steamroller w. cross lever


----------



## ILOVEMYHOTCAKES

*My 2010 Jamis Beatnik*

Just got this today. Love it


----------



## harryhood




----------



## cyclebrotha

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4619905961_706d96988b_b.jpg


----------



## LOUISSSSS

jmchapple said:


> i carried wrenches until i got hubs with 6mm hex bolt.


i ride a 2009 Tricross Singlecross, can you tell me if i can convert my bolt on skewers to QR skewers?


----------



## palu

harryhood, nice Pompino, but those v-brakes look strangely out of place.


----------



## knownow

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Just got a Dawes SST AL. Showed up with a broken nipple and bent spoke.


----------



## ktwilson

*Kilo TT Pro*

I just got this TT Pro. The rack kind of ruins the minimalist approach, don't want to ride with a backpack on my commute.
<br>
View attachment 202378


----------



## gsxrawd




----------



## manjonastur

ktwilson said:


> I just got this TT Pro. The rack kind of ruins the minimalist approach, don't want to ride with a backpack on my commute.
> <br>
> View attachment 202378


So nice.


----------



## veloreality




----------



## Kaleo

*Dawes SST*

Here's my latest addition, a ROC (Taiwan) Dawes SST, aluminum track/road frame. It's a bit of a brute and a little heavy for a aluminum frame and carbon forks. But for the money it's a bargain. Nice black, Tektro R530 brakes, FSA 48t Crankset. I replaced the handlebar (Easton Delta Force Aero TT Bullhorn) and stem (Cannondale 31.8), Tektro Cross Levers, will probably upgraded the wheels as well. Vader saddle mated to a Ritchie post.


----------



## zwingz




----------



## Adrian Esparza

*My new love affair*

Finally put together my Specialized S-Works E5. Thanks to the amazing Eno Eccentric Hub, this is currently set up as ss. Will possibly move to fixed, but due to injury in knee, it will have to remain as a ss. 46 x 17 gear ratio, perfect for Chicago's strong headwind. Will post better quality pictures very soon!


----------



## veloreality




----------



## endcycle

Trek Soho S


----------



## veloreality




----------



## dood werwides

*my fake trek*

Somebody told me that the seatstays couldn't be those of a trek. Somebody tell me who made this bike.


----------



## f3rg

veloreality said:


>


You don't say?


----------



## beeritone

*Nashbar X-frame single speed*

Built this single speed commuter due to having extra parts laying around and the fact that I have road bikes with derailleurs. I wanted to feel the nostalgia of single speed and due to the great reviews the Nashbar X-Frame received, I decided on that (even though it is designed for multi-speed and disc brake). I went almost all FSA components since my Cervelo is doing so well with the same and almost all parts came from Nashbar. The bike at MSRP would be approx. $1250, but after Nashbar's discounts, it ended up around $480. The bike is very light and very sturdy and I look forward to beating it up over the next few years!

Frame- Nashbar X frame 
Fork- Forte Axis carbon
Headset- FSA Orbit 
Stem- FSA OS 120 
Handlebar- FSA Gossamer 
Crankset- FSA Gossamer (50 / 15)
Brake levers- Cane Creek SCR-5
Seatpost- Ascent carbon 
Collar- Nashbar 
Brakes- Nashbar Jailbrake
Cage- Nashbar Alloy 
Pedals- Shimano mtb 
Rims- Mavic CXP 12
Seat- Specialized mtb
Tires- Vittoria Pro-lite


----------



## monofin

capo 2009


----------



## christal

Here is mine. It is the pretty much the only bike I ride. Thousands of miles on the Frame, some parts are newer than others.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964436123/" title="chris pics 006 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4964436123_ec065e362c.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="chris pics 006" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964436097/" title="chris pics 003 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4964436097_38f8b71340.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="chris pics 003" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964436043/" title="bike 005 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/4964436043_8ea6280d2f.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="bike 005" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964436035/" title="bike 002 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/4964436035_afc5458edc.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="bike 002" /></a>


----------



## shuttersteve

before:









after:


----------



## Pablo

shuttersteve said:


> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:


Well done!


----------



## jdeane4

06 Raleigh Rush Hour (SS, Not Fixed Gear)


----------



## jdeane4

Accidental double post.


----------



## veloreality

new wheels


----------



## Pablo

jdeane4 said:


> 06 Raleigh Rush Hour (SS, Not Fixed Gear)


I love it. Can you tell me about the stem, handlebar, brake setup? I recently have tried and like an FSA Metropolis mustache bar.


----------



## Scooper

2010 Schwinn Sprint. Reynolds 853 OS tubeset. All I need is ladders and firehoses and it would make a great fire truck.


----------



## jdeane4

Pablo said:


> I love it. Can you tell me about the stem, handlebar, brake setup? I recently have tried and like an FSA Metropolis mustache bar.


The stem is a 3T Mutant, Soma Mustache Bars and SRAM Rival brakes. Just threw some parts on that I had laying around.


----------



## lwkwafi

Wow, that is seemingly well stocked in that price range. I had no idea that Schwinn was running that tubing or even spec'n it with a Regal.
I am not too sure about those bars (for my own liking since I don't know how they feel). And the red rims seem a bit much on the forced matchy-match. After riding them for a bit, I bet you could flip them to some kid building a fixie and break even with formula/mavic setup.


----------



## midship909




----------



## elab




----------



## clarinetcola

for commuting, awaiting fenders. 44xsurly20


----------



## mikkelz




----------



## cyclebrotha

*Schwinn Sprint*



Scooper said:


> 2010 Schwinn Sprint. Reynolds 853 OS tubeset. All I need is ladders and firehoses and it would make a great fire truck.


Very very nice bike, I like that they used Reynolds on the Sprint!! I currently ride the Schwinn Madison and absolutely love it.


----------



## cyclebrotha

Here's mine: http://flic.kr/p/8q8VDc

Deda Pista drops, Origin8 saddle, Sigma computer, Michelin tires


----------



## cyclebrotha

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannycross/4867639513/


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55

Heres mine;

1982 Sears & Roebuck Frame

running a 42-16, 

170mm cranks 

700x23 tires

i have another, but not worth taking a picture, just my winter commuter, a schwinn varsity with a 39 - 16.


----------



## NEO Dan

Nice, but the small tubes and the lack of weld bead a the head tube kinda freak me out.


----------



## NEO Dan

:idea: SS BMC Road Racer  

74.7 Gear Inches


----------



## clarinetcola

^ that reminds me of the World's Greatest Madone.


----------



## NEO Dan

OUCH! 
Unlike the WG Madone this one gets ridden faster than half the speed of smell...


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55

NEO Dan said:


> Nice, but the small tubes and the lack of weld bead a the head tube kinda freak me out.


haha, ikr? at first the tubing freaked me out too, but now im used to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55

neo dan, whats your gearing?


----------



## NEO Dan

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> neo dan, whats your gearing?


74.7 Gear inches via 34x12 on 25c rubber


----------



## veloreality

assy 








to classy


----------



## NEO Dan

veloreality said:


> assy
> to classy


Two bikes or a makover?


----------



## veloreality

NEO Dan said:


> Two bikes or a makover?


rawed frame and fork, swapped saddle for brooks swift, stem swap for a random steel stem i had, bars swapped for nitto mustache wrapped in brooks brown tape. all in a days work!


----------



## NEO Dan

An interesting evolution, and tastefully done if I may say so. I like both versions.


----------



## veloreality




----------



## NEO Dan

Nice, care to list off the components?


----------



## veloreality

frame: charge scissor small 
fork: all city dropout
headset: ritchey logic v2
stem: demolition stealth
handlebar: gusset open prison 3"
grips: fit eddie cleveland
bar ends: shadow conspiracy alloy
seat: random
seatpost: random
seatpost clamp: thompson 29.8
cranks: demolition medial 165mm
bb: profile euro
sprocket: tree spline drive 30t
chain: izumi track
pedals: premium slim pc
straps: holdfast
cog: milwaukee 12t & dura ace 14t
lockring: milwaukee & profile
hubs: profile fixed true 3/8's
spokes: dt swiss alpine 2.0-2.34 guage & wheels are built 4x
rims: velocity chukker 36h
rimstrips: velox
tires: michelin city 700x40c
my ratio varies from 70 gear inches to 60 depending on if i am using the 12 or 14. also i can use either cog with the same chain length without any half links or tire clearance issues.


----------



## Local Hero

and I swapped some parts: 










Sella Flight Ti saddle. 
Profile design bullhorn bars. 
Spok lights.


----------



## veloreality




----------



## markaitch




----------



## veloreality

i broke my elbow last month so i took apart my bike and sold parts off it to help with bills but now im itching to ride again so i put together what parts i had and here it is.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5268491711/" title="IMG_7251 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5268491711_37c276dac2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_7251" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5268491127/" title="IMG_7252 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5268491127_736f3400f0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_7252" /></a>


----------



## patsdiner

Thank you, Santa.


----------



## Creakyknees

derp! 

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=239102



Creakyknees said:


> Got a heckuva deal from a friend, and I figure that since I live near a world class track I might as well have a bike for it.
> 
> Please note, I have raced enough track to know that I suck and will always suck, so this is strictly for fun / training.
> 
> Haven't even put pedals on it yet... will of course have to move the position around a bit.


----------



## fab4

Here's a pick of my current SS/Fixie carbon commuter bike. I also use a Vuelta track rear wheel with two 5mm rear axle spacer on both sides if I want to ride it fixed. Gearing is 42/16 and weight is 15.5lbs as pictured.


----------



## simonaway427

Pro-Lite Cuneo conversion.

Running a tensioner for now with a 48/16 combo.

Will probably switch to a 17 which may negate the need for the tensioner.


----------



## kustomz

My Eightinch V3 Scrambler build


----------



## blakcloud

*Masi Speciale Commuter*

Here is the build.

Stock wheels, frame, and brakes.
Thomson seat post
White Industries, freewheel, cranks and pedals
Bruce Gordon toe clips
SKS fenders
Specialized Avatar saddle
Race Face handlebars 

Still need to dial it in but so far not too bad.


----------



## f3rg




----------



## vismitananda

Before:









After:









Currently using a 15x52t and will change 16x42t this weekend for a hilly ride.


----------



## Special Eyes

My FBM Sword as of today:


----------



## CleavesF

fab4 said:


> Here's a pick of my current SS/Fixie carbon commuter bike. I also use a Vuelta track rear wheel with two 5mm rear axle spacer on both sides if I want to ride it fixed. Gearing is 42/16 and weight is 15.5lbs as pictured.


A Vuelta track set? 

When I look at the rest of the bike... why would you put that on THIS  

I mean that crankset could of been a "cheaper" carbon one and your wheels could of been infinitely hotter. 

either way, nice bike... but I question your decision :mad2:


----------



## Infini

For training in the spring before the roads are clean:


----------



## octapotamus

*Gitane Fixed conversion*

80s Gitane, not sure which model but nothing fancy judging by the dropouts. Powdercoated 'precious silver'. Monstrous 53X15 with a 17 on the other side just in case. Loves to GO


----------



## vancouver-rider

Mercier Kilo TT Stripper Chrome in 47cm. Just lowered the stem and trying it out before cutting it. 48x18 (72 gear inches). MKS Sylvan Steam pedals with steel cages.


----------



## vancouver-rider

[Don't know why but pressing "save" on a message causes 2 postings.


----------



## kannas

Nishiki International (bike swap find-$20)
Serotta ti stem
Mustache bars
Thompson posts
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle
Stronglite crankset
Mavic reflex/DA wheels

On schedule:
Vittoria randonneur tires
Portland Gesign Works rack
Front brake
Possible internal 3 or 5 speed??

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericchristianlowenstein/5611148575/" title="Untitled by lx3po, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5611148575_979607d687.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt=""></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericchristianlowenstein/5710827021/" title="Untitled by lx3po, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2515/5710827021_0fc2934781.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt=""></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericchristianlowenstein/5711386568/" title="Untitled by lx3po, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/5711386568_8af5d94cb1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt=""></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericchristianlowenstein/5711386672/" title="Untitled by lx3po, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3538/5711386672_0e5318a423.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt=""></a>


----------



## kiwisimon

Very cool bike, internal gear hub, are you going to have to spread the rear forks?


----------



## veloreality




----------



## flatsix911

Tired of my boring road bike - time for a change ... :thumbsup:


----------



## markaitch




----------



## waldo425

My track bike as of tonight. I just upgraded the wheels. 

Giant Omnium 
Dura Ace 165 cranks
Easton EC90 TKO 
Continental Sonderklasse tubulars 
Cinelli Pista bars 
Thompson seatpost 
Ultegra pedals 


I hope to get a new frame soon since this one is a touch small for me. I'm thinking Tiemeyer. Ill probably be getting some other parts too.


----------



## OneGear

trueno92 said:


> hey guys, i've been lurking here a bit and figured i'd post my build..err.. its my first build and while building it, no one i knew was riding a fixed gear, much less even anything with only 2 wheels.. since building it, a few of my friends have gotten back on bikes.
> 
> Everything on this bike was built from used parts except the front and rear tires. Of those used parts, they all came from toronto's local craigslist, except the the saddle and front tire that was from ebay.
> 
> I worked on my k-mart BMX back in the 80's.. but other than that, I have never built a bike before... so I didn't really know what I was doing or what was do-able.. but since building this, i have learned a lot about chainline, bike-fitting, setback, stem length etc etc.. and have gotten to get reacquainted with a few roadie friends and had a few 2-3hr long rides with them to get to learn the bike.


My old frame!:thumbsup:


----------



## vancouver-rider

Mercier Kilo TT Stripper Chrome from Bikesdirect.com.

- replaced stock pedals with MKS Sylvan Stream, $40
- replaced nylon straps with leather
- replaced plastic toe cage with steel
- Kona saddle, $20
- 120 mm stem flipped upside down from parts bin, $5
- Continental Ultra Sports $25 each tire


----------



## foofighter

Life started out as a Dawes in raw...then got an inkling to paint it something different...


----------



## patsdiner

My Jamis Sputnik with replacement seat, bar wrap, and toe straps.


----------



## foofighter

ninjaslim said:


> There are some real smashing bikes on here,
> here's my langster, not done alot to it apart from put 'proper' bars and brakes on it for peace of mind riding down hills in a group
> Getting the miles in and loving it.
> 
> I've just started a new company and couldn't resist stickering it up
> 
> Thanks Dan for the graphics


i would love to get my hands on this bike right now...love the Martini & Rossi livery


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## jpcough

My 2011 Raleigh Rush-Hour...Slightly Customized =)


----------



## Physix

My late 80's Peugeot Triathlon. This is my first conversion as well as my first fixie! Looks like I'm going to be addicted.


----------



## eddie415

My YAMA SS Never seen another one like it!


----------



## clem91

there are some incredible builds here, a dream thread!!


----------



## ApresVelo

Here's my contribution - A 56cm Ciombola Road bike running 46 x 16. 
Frame-set is circa 1999 I think.


----------



## markaitch




----------



## aingeru

northcoast said:


> Changed the drops for some bullhorns and added an extension brake lever. Running 42x16.
> Thanks to all for sharing your pics.
> TY



what's the origin of that frame? That's a basque name...


----------



## T0mi

Mine :


----------



## sqynt

*Miyata convertion*

It appears that aren't many fixed gears with practical accessories. Here's some remedy:


----------



## 06cvpi

Here's mine. Finished building it a few weeks ago. Finally got everything tuned up and adjusted the way I like it. Total weight about 17lbs with cheapy rear wheels. Complete build cost me about $650 bucks.


----------



## NEO Dan

That's quite the weapon you've built there. The brake combiner thingie is cool, but it makes me wonder if you've got a AAA rated dental plan. I'd invest in a full face helmet...


----------



## 06cvpi

Thanks,

I have a pretty decent dental and medical plan. I have the rear brakes but the bridge between the two seat stays doesn't appears like it thick enough to drill and mount the brakes there. I saw someone posted a picture of one with front and rear brakes. I'll try to find one and post up. 

I don't haul butt. Its more of my putting around town ride and I keep the speed under 15mph.

Edit, found the picture. I don't know who's the bike belongs to but it gives me inspiration to mount the rear brakes.


----------



## markaitch

cool bike 06cvpi...
with all that crabon, i'm surprised it doesn't float away :wink5:
do you ever go to bikeforums ss/fg forum? they have a nashbar fuji track pro thread that will appreciate yours & also "a what to do with a dummy brake hood" thread that your dual-lever front brake set-up would fit right into. 
btw...is there any kind of cut-out somewhere in there if you happen to grab both levers at once so you don't get twice the stopping & don't get thrown otb instantly?


----------



## 06cvpi

markaitch,

I been thinking of going to the drop handlebars since I have an extra set from my Felt but decided to go with the Profile T2 bullhorn instead. Much more comfortable than drops. It's my little project I built on my time off from work. I'm sure many have asked what if I grab a hand full if someone cut me off? First the caliper I bought from my local bike shop were take off ($20 bucks) and the pads suck big time. There's no bite. I tried my damned hardest to see if I can lift the back end up but it wouldn't bite. Second, the brake combiner is from Jtek Engineering bicycle products page. You can't grab both at the same time. If you squeeze either one, the other will cancel out.Meaning if you try to squeeze both brake levers at the same time, you have no brakes. So it take a little discipline. Beside I been riding motorcycles for a long time and you don't use the rear brakes 90% of the time; so I'm used to that.


----------



## OTlevel7

Here is my single.


----------



## Peacob

My super pista build


----------



## ss junkie

monday afternoon


----------



## Local Hero

Local Hero said:


>


New wheels. 










16.5lbs as pictured (with gopro and heavy pedals)


----------



## SpecBo

View attachment 241846

Here's my new Big Shot


----------



## veloracer01

The problem with the Fuji track bikes is you cannot change the chainring as the crank is offset to get the correct chain line. I picked up one years ago for my winter fixie and had to switch out the crank and bb to be able to change rings


----------



## totally_fixxated

*1,2,3...*



06cvpi said:


> Here's mine. Finished building it a few weeks ago.
> Finally got everything tuned up and adjusted the way I like it.
> Total weight about 17lbs with cheapy rear wheels.
> Complete build cost me about $650 bucks.


nice!



Peacob said:


> My super pista build












Nice hub!


veloracer01 said:


> The problem with the Fuji track bikes is you cannot change the chainring as the crank is offset to get the correct chain line.
> I picked up one years ago for my winter fixie and had to switch out the crank and bb to be able to change rings


what year and what crank?


----------



## turbomatic73

*Thrift Store Special*

Recently finished my thrift store special...a Bianchi Strada LX from the late 80's. My wife picked it up at the thrift store for $15. I purchased new cables, brake levers, headset, seatpost binder bolt and handlebar tape...the rest is either stock or stuff from my parts bin. Total investment = $15 for the bike + $45 in parts = $60. The crankset that came on the bike (an older Campy Veloce triple) I took off and sold on ebay for $34...so, net on the bike is $26--hooray!

First time using a stock wheel to build a fixed gear...it actually re-dished very easily and I got lucky with the chainline--old DA crank on the stock bottom bracket gave a 45mm chainline, which was pretty easy to achieve on the rear by re-spacing and re-dishing. 

Seat = Specialized (parts bin)
Seatpost = No name stock
Bars = ITM (stock...flipped & cut)
Stem = Cinelli (parts bin)
Brakes = Shimano Exage (stock)
Levers = Tektro
Headset = Tange Passage
Cog = DA 16t (parts bin)
Chainring = FSA 46t (parts bin)
Pedals = Ritchey (parts bin)
Cranks = DA (parts bin)
Wheels = Stock
Tires = Maxxis (parts bin)
Chain = KMC (parts bin)

Couldn't fit a lock ring on the hub to snug the cog, so I just used a ton of lock-tite...hence the rear brake. So far so good...no unthreading going on. Fun to ride...the drive train is very quiet.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

My Trek Soho S Single-Speed


----------



## DIRT BOY

SpecBo said:


> View attachment 241846
> 
> Here's my new Big Shot


Sweet!


----------



## DIRT BOY

06cvpi said:


> Here's mine. Finished building it a few weeks ago. Finally got everything tuned up and adjusted the way I like it. Total weight about 17lbs with cheapy rear wheels. Complete build cost me about $650 bucks.


Where did you get that brake rig? PM please with details!


----------



## larryo108

jpcough said:


> My 2011 Raleigh Rush-Hour...Slightly Customized =)


What kind of pedals are those?


----------



## Dan Hickey

My Mercian


----------



## Trevor Ash

Nice sensible and reliable build Dan. Very nice.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Same frame I originally posted in this thread in 2007. Completely re-purposed from the track bike it was. I guess you could say it's a good weather commuter now.


----------



## Dan Hickey

Very nice.


----------



## Scooper

Here's my recently completed 1940 Emil Wastyn built Paramonut.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Wow! ...!!!


----------



## gwillywish

turbomatic73 said:


> First time using a stock wheel to build a fixed gear...it actually re-dished very easily and I got lucky with the chainline--old DA crank on the stock bottom bracket gave a 45mm chainline, which was pretty easy to achieve on the rear by re-spacing and re-dishing.
> 
> Couldn't fit a lock ring on the hub to snug the cog, so I just used a ton of lock-tite...hence the rear brake. So far so good...no unthreading going on. Fun to ride...the drive train is very quiet.


have you tried a bb lock ring? I ran a stock hub on mine for awhile with a bb lockring with no problems


----------



## Dan Hickey

Awesome!


----------



## brizzle77

wow like all these builds!


----------



## brizzle77

Built this bad boy up to cruise around school. Nothin special, but a lot of people think it kind of looks like the Incredible Hulk. I guess if you close one eye and squint with the other I can see it. The best part is the alligator horn. Haha


----------



## flatsix911

Rockin' the Incredible Hulk ... :thumbsup:


----------



## maSSpayne

Well folks, haven't posted in quite a while so here it goes!
My Langster London....


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Sorry this is a double post from a previous thread, but this my new girl that I love!!!

2011 All City Dropout Custom


----------



## onsight512

Wow, that's a_nice_bike.



Trevor Ash said:


> Same frame I originally posted in this thread in 2007. Completely re-purposed from the track bike it was. I guess you could say it's a good weather commuter now.


----------



## onsight512

Here's a quick pic I snapped on my commute the other morning. Apologies for the non-drive side. It was early.


----------



## Kebuchan

Gotta love the simpler side of cycling. I love riding my Pake single speed around campus.


----------



## Dietz

Though I do love my singlespeed for commuting, I think I need something wif gears. I want to be able to ride with guys from the shop and I'll probably need a little more than my Triton has to offer.


FWIW, I have a singlespeed dirt jump bike as well. I ripped the gears right off of that thing.


----------



## markaitch

gotta find just the right chainring & i'll be done (at least for a little while)


----------



## uwaidye

*Faggin 2 Speed Kickback*

This is not a single speed setup but a 2 speed kick back hub by SturmeyArcher. 

Put together for cruising and relaxing. 

Looking for a Nitto front rack and some larger tires eventually. 

Coaster brake.


----------



## uwaidye

velodog said:


> Dude, you oughta put some kinda plugs in your handlebar ends.


didn't have any lying around but am intending to do so. good observation


----------



## velodog

uwaidye said:


> This is not a single speed setup but a 2 speed kick back hub by SturmeyArcher.
> 
> Put together for cruising and relaxing.
> 
> Looking for a Nitto front rack and some larger tires eventually.
> 
> Coaster brake.


Dude, you oughta put some kinda plugs in your handlebar ends.


----------



## onsight512

that's pretty cool. how does the hub work?


----------



## Dan Hickey

Interesting.


----------



## uwaidye

The hub changes gears when you pedal backwards. 
So when you're riding you just do a quick backpedal and it will switch into another gear.
But when I use the coaster brake it will also change into the other gear. 
So I've gotten used to giving it another quick backpedal after I slow down so that I am cruising back in the same gear.

Takes a little getting used to but I love the minimalism of having 2 gears.

This is old technology but Sturmey Archer is remaking the hubs and I think some other companies are bringing it back as well.


----------



## raymonda

Thought I would throw this up here.

Mercier Track 520 lugged frame 50cm 4.1lb
Campy Chorus crank 39
Shimano Freewheel 17
Chorus BB
Chorus brake
SRAM chain
Shimimano XT HS
Syncro Stem
3TTT Prima 199 HB
Turner SP
CaneCreek SR5C BL
Mavic Mach 2 Rims 28 front( Radial) 36 rear (3 Cross) 14 gage spokes (DT)
American Classic FH
? Rear Hub BMX Flip Flop and modded to work here
Selle Italia SL saddle
Vittoria Evo Tubulars
Fizik tape
Frog peds


----------



## raymonda

more.


----------



## onsight512

uwaidye said:


> The hub changes gears when you pedal backwards.
> So when you're riding you just do a quick backpedal and it will switch into another gear.
> But when I use the coaster brake it will also change into the other gear.
> So I've gotten used to giving it another quick backpedal after I slow down so that I am cruising back in the same gear.
> 
> Takes a little getting used to but I love the minimalism of having 2 gears.
> 
> This is old technology but Sturmey Archer is remaking the hubs and I think some other companies are bringing it back as well.


Pretty cool. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## leftylafty

is the Grand Jubile a Holdsworth?


----------



## MONsterD

delete


----------



## MONsterD

SE Draft Lite from Bonktown. pleased with how she turned out after switching out some parts and despite a ticking sound coming from the freewheel.


----------



## CyclingForCancer

​


MONsterD said:


> SE Draft Lite from Bonktown. pleased with how she turned out after switching out some parts and despite a ticking sound coming from the freewheel.


Hey .. I got in on that deal too! Mine just arrived today.

I am hoping to put some road bars on it


----------



## markaitch

are we there yet?


----------



## aingeru

*Mad Max*

I picked up this Cyfac track frame on ebay. 
Columbus Max tubing.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nelzbikes

^^That is real nice!^^
Did you have that plated, or did it come that way? 
I'm thinking of having my fixie plated.
Before the craze, when bicycle magazines said riding fixed would improve your spin,
I bought this! It's a Matsuri I picked up from a local bike mechanic for dirt cheap.


----------



## NukeDOC

i hope this thread is also for single speeds. i thought i saw a couple here and there browsing through the pages. but yeah i dont have a fixed, but here's my single...








ok just kidding...

i started out with an old beat up origin8 frame that i got at the LBS for $20. dumped everything except for the frame, seat post, chain ring, and fork. got new parts here and there. some just in the garage spare parts from my z85. mostly new though. little by little it started coming together. 








that was a week ago. this is a picture i took last night. 42/16t ratio. 








frame/fork $20
new crankset $25
no-name wheels off craigslist $60
16t freewheel $10
tubes and tires $30
pedals $20
toe clips $7
chain $8
tail light $1
front and rear brakes $30
new brake lines $5
stem $17
aero brake levers off CL $30
cheap tape $7
origin8 saddle $30
cateye headlight $20
cateye computer $25
total $325 and done my way.


----------



## INOX NYC

*I call it "Whiteboy"*

Fixxie


----------



## mushroomking

2003 Cannondale Caad5 track bike 46x17 gearing, but its begging for more.

Dura-Ace crankset
Origin8 hubs laced to mavic cxp 22 rims


----------



## NukeDOC

well i decided to build another single speed because i like em so much. so this is my bling bling build on a budget... my MICARGI singlie...










forte carbon drop bar, tektro aero brake levers, felt stem, felt carbon fork, felt carbon seatpost, cateye micro computer.


----------



## rshaffer7

where do you go about getting back rims like that and what are they called


----------



## NukeDOC

rshaffer7 said:


> where do you go about getting back rims like that and what are they called


not sure if you were asking me, but the wheels are an option over the stock ones that come on this bike. the stock rims are 40mm, but these are 53mm. still the same brand Micargi. I just paid the difference for the wheel upgrade. ask your local micargi dealer if it would be possible to do that. you can also get the wheelset separately. as far as the graphics goes, theyre just stickers and can be peeled off. I actually took two stickers off of each wheel on each side immediately after taking these pics. it was just too "busy" for me.


----------



## Rastaman

My new Jamis Sputnik out for a Sunday ride.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6816903653/" title="trekking bike von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6816903653_eeb22d216f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="trekking bike"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6816905435/" title="trekking bike von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6816905435_fac717cfb7_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="trekking bike"></a>


----------



## ChubaDub

here are my 2 SS's 

this one's a folding 700c (used for commuting and fun leisure riding)









there's a long story abut this one but let's just say i got it almost for free. it will eventually be a geared Tri Bike and i will hopefully be competing in a try next year


----------



## NukeDOC

for you guys that do not have track drop outs, how do you make sure you have enough chain tension without a chain tensioner? is there a certain equation i can use if i ever plan on converting a road bike to a singlie (forgive the term please)? i just dont like having that swinging third gear there keeping tension on the line like on this cannondale in the last post. 

thanks.


----------



## Mingkishi

*2009 Trek Soho S Custom Build*

My Winter Project I just finished. Its a SS/Fixed

View attachment 250578


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

NukeDOC said:


> for you guys that do not have track drop outs, how do you make sure you have enough chain tension without a chain tensioner? is there a certain equation i can use if i ever plan on converting a road bike to a singlie (forgive the term please)? i just dont like having that swinging third gear there keeping tension on the line like on this cannondale in the last post.
> 
> thanks.


You can try this calculator: http://www.eehouse.org/fixin/fixmeup.php


----------



## Dark

My winter single speed project, nearly complete.

Specialized Langster
Mavic Ellipse wheels
Shimano 105 crank
White Industries freewheel
Carbon fork, stem, bar
Specialized Phenon expert saddle with FSA carbon post

Sitting with 42-18 gearing (temp)

Waiting on 46T front chainring, SRAM Force front caliper, Tektro MT 5.0 carbon lever, and KMC 710SL chain. After that the frame will get powdercoated (still undecided on the color).

I'll get some better pictures once the rest of the parts roll in.

Criticism/Opinions are welcome!


----------



## 14t tony

*My first post!*

I have always loved riding. But after a lifetime of stunts gone wrong, I was prescribed physical therapy where I was told to ride a stationary bike for 45 min, 5x a week.
How boring!! I built my first Fixie and I was hooked!
It cost less than a month of co-pay and I've seen amazing results..
I also got a new wardrobe when I grew 4 pant sizes, just to get my legs in them!
I now have 3-5 full time fixed gear bikes, and I've built several for friends and family..
More to come...
Thank you all for the info and great pics, youve been an inspiration..


----------



## Adroit Mak

omg they are all sooooo nice, i would like to buy a second hand one in this coming 2 months


----------



## Dark

Complete!

mavic ellipse wheels
white industries freewheel
105 crankset
kmc chain
carbon fork/stem/bars
hope headset/barends/seat clamp/ceramic bb
specialized phenon ti seat
fsa carbon seatpost
carbon brake lever
sram force caliper

16.4lbs with the brakelight.


----------



## markaitch

nice looking bike but considering all the crabon & weight weenie parts you used & the fact that you proudly list the weight...
please forgive me for wondering why you went with ellipses which are not really all that light?


----------



## Eagleawd

*Jamis Sonik*

Just bougth a 2011 Jamis Sonik. weigths 16.3 lbs.


----------



## Dark

markaitch said:


> nice looking bike but considering all the crabon & weight weenie parts you used & the fact that you proudly list the weight...
> please forgive me for wondering why you went with ellipses which are not really all that light?


I was never ultimately shooting for an ultralight langster, I love the look of carbon and I have always liked Mavic wheels (I have Mavic wheels on all 3 of my bikes). The techs at my LBS were the ones initially interested in weighing it and I was shocked to see how much I happened to knock off.

If I was after the lowest weight possible I would definitely replace the mavics and ditch the freewheel and brake, those two items alone would probably knock me in to the 15lb range.


----------



## aalameer

Eagleawd said:


> Just bougth a 2011 Jamis Sonik. weigths 16.3 lbs.


Looks FAST! What gear ratio are you running?


----------



## Eagleawd

It comes with 49/15.


----------



## d1zzl3

here is my commuter I take to work in west hollywood.

76 Raleigh Grand Prix  

<img src="https://i.imgur.com/RG9KA.jpg" width="700" />


----------



## rocosista

Nice bikes.


----------



## mushroomking

Updated pic of my Cannondale. It see's more ride time then my carbon bike, fixed gear is a disease. 

17.7lbs as pictured.


----------



## Dan Hickey

Nice! I agree it is a disease.


----------



## Phaseshift

ILOVEMYHOTCAKES said:


> Just got this today. Love it


wow nice! how much was it?


----------



## yonkers320is

here is my work in progress:
alan frame, nitto stem and handlebar
wabi rear wheel, used ritchey front (doesn't match, but was a freebie)
IRD crank and BB, MKS pedals, DID chain (NJS from japan) now looking for freewheel
some pics of its progress:

need 10 more posts, brb


----------



## AndrwSwitch

After years of making fun of SUVs, I have one.

And after years of making fun of fixies,


track bike 002 by Andrew183, on Flickr

It's a 2008 Raleigh Rush Hour. I think everything but the bar tape (and my pedals, of course) is stock. I bought it from a woman who only used it as a racer, so it's in pretty great shape - a little scuffing around the dropouts is it. I bought it to race, but I'm just close enough to the velodrome that it might be feasible to ride there, which would be a great warmup. In which case I'll add at least the front brake for the trips there and back. (Also bought the SUV used.  )


----------



## AlanJett

*My Colnago Fixie*

Just thought I would show my Colnago C59 Crystal Art Decor I built up. The wheels I got from America. I can ride it as a Fixie or a Freewheel.


----------



## velodog

AlanJett said:


> Just thought I would show my Colnago C59 Crystal Art Decor I built up. The wheels I got from America. I can ride it as a Fixie or a Freewheel.


What did you do?:mad2:


----------



## AlanJett

*What did I do*

32.14 for a 10 Mile Time Trial as an OAP thats not bad.


----------



## jammincakes

My "urban" build. Also, working on an IRO build as a spring project. 
The chain tension has been fixed since then, don't worry.
It's a Kilo TT Grass Racer frame/fork. ONCE I GET TEN POSTS I WILL UPLOAD


----------



## Bologna Bike

... it's actually ... a triple - single speed hub bike ...


----------



## JonF

AlanJett said:


> Just thought I would show my Colnago C59 Crystal Art Decor I built up. The wheels I got from America. I can ride it as a Fixie or a Freewheel.


Interesting build! From the seat height though, it looks like the bike is a fair bit too large for you.


----------



## xrodolfox

Almost done.
New
+B43 Velocity front wheel
+Aerospoke rear wheel
+track tensioners
+Nitto RB 021 pursuit handlebars


To Do:
-Need to put the front brake on the bars (pursuit style reverse pull brakes). 
-Cover the bars with a bit of black cork tape.
-Spray paint the back wheel solid black to get rid of the aluminum rim color.


----------



## nOOky

Nice! I'd leave the rear wheel and put silver stainless spokes or nipples on the front (silver I mean).


----------



## smisa27

Wow, I am loving this thread! I am looking into getting a fixed gear as recreational. They look beautiful without all the brake lines and it's just so streamlined.


----------



## jesperjes

Many good lookin' bikes. Can't wait to have my own single speed. Just need to find the right frame

JJ


----------



## markaitch

here's my "hipster mountain bike"... just back from an early morning ride at the mtb park


----------



## Dan Hickey

Looks like a fun ride!


----------



## dankilling

Traitor Crusade CX SS - flip flop hub, because sometimes I do like to coast.


----------



## cyclebrotha

My daily beater- Fuji Classic Track:


----------



## cyclebrotha

Brakeless w/ matching Miche Pistard wheelset, no fenders, Ritchey stem, Selle Italia saddle, bullhorns


----------



## love2velo

*My Pimpy*

Trying to find replacement for stem & handlebars......Went CroMo as a filler


----------



## millerasm

globe roll, SX3 fixie 3 speed hub, velocity deep vee wheels, rasta chain, 53x15 gearing


----------



## LAW.S.T

gsxrawd said:


>


I think I am in love


----------



## LAW.S.T

xrodolfox said:


> Almost done.
> New
> +B43 Velocity front wheel
> +Aerospoke rear wheel
> +track tensioners
> +Nitto RB 021 pursuit handlebars
> 
> 
> To Do:
> -Need to put the front brake on the bars (pursuit style reverse pull brakes).
> -Cover the bars with a bit of black cork tape.
> -Spray paint the back wheel solid black to get rid of the aluminum rim color.


very nicely done!


----------



## LOMartin

What spare parts can turn into.... 

-FR305 Carbon Frame
-Velo saddle
-Surly chain tensioner
-Profile Design Airwing OS Bullhorn 
-Tektro RX5.0 brakes
-Kool Stop Salmon
-Truvativ Rouleur GXP 172.5 Crankset 
-Michelin Lithion 2
-Michelin Aircomp A1 tubes
-Crud RoadRacer Fenders
-AR01 (ebay) pedals 236g
-Alex DA16 wheels, FlipFlop, red nipples
-Ritchey stem
-KMC Z410RB

This is my daily driver, school, rides around town. Since the pictures I have removed the small chain ring.(I was waiting on the appropriate nuts to arrive. Also, have a adjusted the stem a bit lower.


----------



## Guest

The 80's Fuji Sagres I put together. I wish I had pictures that did it justice. This thing has style!


----------



## Guest

My Specialized Langster with some bullhorns. The perfect urban ride!


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Custom built Felt Brogham!!!!


----------



## frankiefrijoles

lolbikes


----------



## raymonda

What's up with the spokey dokies? Other wise nice!!!!!


----------



## Trower

markaitch said:


> here's my "hipster mountain bike"... just back from an early morning ride at the mtb park


Love this bike!!


----------



## Trower

millerasm said:


> globe roll, SX3 fixie 3 speed hub, velocity deep vee wheels, rasta chain, 53x15 gearing


Whats your thoughts on the SX3?


----------



## mushroomking

Andy Pancroft said:


> Custom built Felt Brogham!!!!


You should arrange those things in a spiral pattern! That would be slick.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

mushroomking said:


> You should arrange those things in a spiral pattern! That would be slick.


They're not static!!! They slide up and down the spokes and make a $hit ton of noise!!


----------



## markaitch

my "road bike" from our ride today...


----------



## jbuhl

*Jamis*



Rastaman said:


> My new Jamis Sputnik out for a Sunday ride.


Nice Jamis. I'm going to try to get a pic of mine up after I pad my posts.


----------



## jbuhl

Eagleawd said:


> Just bougth a 2011 Jamis Sonik. weigths 16.3 lbs.


Photo if my SoniK coming soon. Have not even riden her yet after the brake install.


----------



## jbuhl

*Cane Creek*



raymonda said:


> more.



Love the Cane Creek


----------



## jbuhl

berdswerd said:


> Thanks. It's 52/18 so it's not that bad. It's been ridden on some good hills though, here's a pic from San Fran.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the backdrop.


----------



## jbuhl

*Sonik*

Velodrome closed so now I have a road fixy. I rode it once at Wash Park brakeless and figured I should install something so I put on the SRAM today. Test ride is tomorrow.


----------



## cyclebrotha

jbuhl said:


> Velodrome closed so now I have a road fixy. I rode it once at Wash Park brakeless and figured I should install something so I put on the SRAM today. Test ride is tomorrow.


BADASS BIKE!!! Those wheels came stock on the Sonik right?? Those red wheels would look killer on my red Soma Rush!! Here's a pic:


----------



## cyclebrotha

jbuhl said:


> Velodrome closed so now I have a road fixy. I rode it once at Wash Park brakeless and figured I should install something so I put on the SRAM today. Test ride is tomorrow.


BADASS BIKE!!! Those wheels came stock on the Sonik right?? Those red wheels would look killer on my red Soma Rush!! Here's a pic:


----------



## LONDON-GUY

Here is a picture of a Barry Chick built fixed frame that is full lugless Barry is a (London England) frame builder that has made frames for some of the top level Time trialist riders here in the UK 

IMAG0107.jpg


----------



## jbuhl

cyclebrotha said:


> BADASS BIKE!!! Those wheels came stock on the Sonik right?? Those red wheels would look killer on my red Soma Rush!! Here's a pic:
> 
> Yes it's all stock except the bar and then I added the brake lever and calipers.


----------



## bonefamily

markaitch said:


> my "road bike" from our ride today...


Great looking bike, markaitch! Is that a Wabi? Also, how do you like the Gordon mini clips? I've been thinking about getting a pair...


----------



## larodrigfms

Is that tape on the frame how has that held up


----------



## comotelamas

Awesome Bikes guys!


----------



## AndrwSwitch

markaitch - I'd seen that stem in catalogs and thought, "whatever." But it looks badass on your bike.


----------



## JaeP

*My Race Bike*

My 2009 Fuji Track Pro. Someone at me velodrome suggested I use a road handlebar instead of a track bar because the road bar had a shallow drop. Feels much better.


----------



## frankdatank1337

I just finished building my new commuter bike. Ive never ridden steel before but after a 20mile test ride I'm hooked. Weight wise the Pake build is a beast; but its super smooth and snappy on the road.


----------



## bonefamily

That Run Runner looks great!


----------



## markaitch

bonefamily said:


> Great looking bike, markaitch! Is that a Wabi? Also, how do you like the Gordon mini clips? I've been thinking about getting a pair...


thanx...it is the nickel-plated lugged maxway frame that bikeisland had (or still has?). but i do have wabi's wheels on it so i guess it could be easily mistaken for one. those are mks miniclips...they work great for me, light, easy to get in & out of, & "adjustable" by bending the tops up or down. i have long been tempted by the gordons too, but just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on clips. if you do get some, i'd like to know what you think of them.



AndrwSwitch said:


> markaitch - I'd seen that stem in catalogs and thought, "whatever." But it looks badass on your bike.


thank you as well...my stem is velo solo's version - i like it alot because not only is it pretty stiff as quills go, it's 2-bolt removable plate, like on a threadless stem, makes it so easy to change bars. what a pleasure not to have to take the tape off to remove them. besides the 3t front-hinged quill (which is so dam hi-priced) i haven't found another you can do that with.


----------



## heedongyee

Here's a pretty light Langster:


----------



## larodrigfms

DurtGurl said:


> Hooking up with Mr. Clean Hugh has opened both our worlds. We met through our common love of mountain biking but he now has a kayak due to my paddling interests, and I now have a road bike due to his fixation with skinny tires!! Not wanting to get a typical off-the-shelf rig, I opted for the fixed gear way.
> 
> Meet "RB-1 Kanobe" - I picked her up on e-bay and am in the process of making modifications with Hugh's help.
> 
> Kathleen


Hey I have a trek 2300 also like your purple one just wondering how you got he chain tension with no tensioner what did you do


----------



## flatsix911




----------



## larodrigfms

DurtGurl said:


> Hooking up with Mr. Clean Hugh has opened both our worlds. We met through our common love of mountain biking but he now has a kayak due to my paddling interests, and I now have a road bike due to his fixation with skinny tires!! Not wanting to get a typical off-the-shelf rig, I opted for the fixed gear way.
> 
> Meet "RB-1 Kanobe" - I picked her up on e-bay and am in the process of making modifications with Hugh's help.
> 
> Kathleen


Hey just wondering what ratio of gears you used to get the tension right on your Trek2300 I have one exactly the same and was trying to figure out how to get the right tension so I don't use a tensioner.


----------



## y2kcorvette

I want one of those!!


----------



## PeteV

Hi, here are a few of my bikes from over here in Australia.

First is my daily commuter a Mojo Urban, nothing special but a true workhorse!









Next is my sunny day/good weather bike, an Australian built Christoff which was kitted with Campagnolo SR (circa 1983). I have converted to SS, 42/17.


----------



## NukeDOC

ok so here's my single speed "commuter". nothing fancy, but gets the job done and is super versatile. sorry about the B&W. i forgot to save a pic of her before i unsaturated it. 
built on Micargi Prestigio aluminum frame
fork from Felt Z85
easton EC90 bar
SNAFU stem
Tektro brakes and levers
155mm Origin8 crank
sugino 48t ring
shimano 17t freewheel
vuelta zerolite trackwheels
seatpost from felt z85
vader saddle
total weight with computer, rear rack, bottle cage, pedals, foam, and tail light: 21.3lbs


----------



## David Loving

[URL="







[/URL]

1972 Raleigh Carlton lugged 531, phil hubs/cog, weinmann brake/tektro lever, TA crankset/ Brooks Team Pro saddle.

[URL="







[/URL]

GIOS megalite frame, Campy centaur brake, tektro lever, Sugino crankset, Surly rear hub Harris Cyclery brand (formula) front hub open pro wheels, SI Gios slr gel saddle.


----------



## Alleywishes

This is my old Windsor...Stock everything except for the Fixie Pop 24c's and the 13t in the back cog


----------



## Infini

Gunnar Street Dog. 2010. 

FSA Bars, stem, and seatpost
Fizik Antares saddle
Velocity deep V wheels

<IMG SRC=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5143/5599537346_8f8150585c_o.jpg>


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## Local Hero

Horribly out of focus.


----------



## kmanpfk

68design said:


> This is where I'm at with my Pista. Changed the chainring from the 48 to a Salsa 42T. I've had the Brooks saddle and mustache bars lying around for a while. The next step to finish working on a project for Litespeed in trade for a carbon fork for mine and my girlfriend's bikes. I'll probably change the headsets to Kings.


Hi which brand handlebar? Thanks


----------



## nismosr

My State Bicycle with Burley Bee, riding with my son


----------



## heedongyee

New whites


----------



## Sebastionmerckx




----------



## Flbikejunkie

*Florida wet weather commuter*

First single speed build, holds up well if I get caught in the frequent afternoon thundershowers.


----------



## Opus51569

*Well, if you're gonna twist my arm... *

Started out life as a 1982 Trek 614. I found it on CL. The bike was in pretty rough shape cosmetically, but the bones were good. I stripped it to the bare frame, gave it a cleaning, lube and reassembled.

For the SS, I reused the Suntour Perfect 6 that was original to the bike. I just left the threaded 16t on and used the threaded 14t as a lock ring. The 45t middle chainring got moved to the outside to make the overall chain line work.


----------



## jesselash

Surly Steamroller, mostly stock:


----------



## DIRT BOY

heedongyee said:


> New whites


Love the overall look on this one!


----------



## kmanpfk

*vertical dropouts?*



Dave Hickey said:


> 3 current SS/fixed bikes


are the first two vertical dropouts?

if so, how did you handle chain tension?

thanks


----------



## Samsooka

*The new guy*

This forum seemed to have all the answers I normally googled, so I thought it was worth the sign up. Heres my main, and only bike. its 95% finished.


----------



## nemofordinner

*My Fixed Gears*


----------



## Charl55es

I use this bike as my commuter and I also take it with me when I travel.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Nemofordinner...great FG's...


----------



## mattheis




----------



## flatsix911




----------



## lawlz_xD

NukeDOC said:


> ok so here's my single speed "commuter". nothing fancy, but gets the job done and is super versatile. sorry about the B&W. i forgot to save a pic of her before i unsaturated it.
> built on Micargi Prestigio aluminum frame
> fork from Felt Z85
> easton EC90 bar
> SNAFU stem
> Tektro brakes and levers
> 155mm Origin8 crank
> sugino 48t ring
> shimano 17t freewheel
> vuelta zerolite trackwheels
> seatpost from felt z85
> vader saddle
> total weight with computer, rear rack, bottle cage, pedals, foam, and tail light: 21.3lbs


Wow, that's an awesome looking ride man! Nice!


----------



## markaitch

@nemofordinner....are you in miami? i recall seeing your blue elevated chainstay bike on so fla craigslist awhile back & the last black bike has been on it in the past few days?

anyway, as long as i am in this thread, might as well post a last pic of my baby before i change the front wheel & crankset tonite...


----------



## jimlmackjr

*My first build*

I got tired of riding my Specialized Tarmac to PT in the moring so i searched Craiglist and my fellow road biker and got some parts together so this is my first Single Speed build. I still need a couple of parts (chain, BB, and my crane creek TT Brake levers, back Brakes)

my Build 
not sure of the frame it a but i am calling it a Specialized S-worked 
Early MTB frame (painted it a Krylon Peek a Bo Blue)
GMC Denali road bike Forks (like the walmart junk bike)
Bontrager 700c Wheels with 32c Tires
22mm Snafu Cranks 175mm
42t Profile Front Sprocket 22mm center 
16t Rennen Cog with Spacers
DK green Pedals 9/16
Custom Bull Horn bars cut from a road bar
Single Speed Chain tensioner


----------



## markaitch

since you mentioned that you are not sure of the frame...it is early 90s cannondale

if you really want to know more, info here - http://www.vintagecannondale.com/info.html

fun build but it does seem kinda sacrilegious to be sticking speshy logos on it :wink:


----------



## rider9

Here is my fixed gear bike. I use it for training.

View attachment 267137


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Serge

Nice one!


----------



## alexboer2004




----------



## alrsv1

My old Cannondale mountain bike, converted to fixie.


----------



## Wingard64

i appericate them


----------



## Backwoodsss

My first road bike. SE Draft Lite With a flip flop hub. 

View attachment 268618

View attachment 268619

View attachment 268620


Have a bit of buyers remorse after some research, now knowing I could have spent another 100$ and gotten something nicer with a cromo frame. You live and you learn though. I'm just going to buy nice parts for this thing and throw everything on another frame in the future. Right now I just have a few cheap upgrades including: Dimension 4 bolt stem, flat 6061 aluminum bar, chopped, with ultra trendy lock on oury grips, origin-8 46t crank set, ritchey seat post.


----------



## RedAggie03

Unknown frame
40t/18t gearing
Wabi Cycles wheels
Wabi Cycles rear drop out protectors
DiaCompe / Weinmann Centerpull Brakes Polished
Bontrager MTB bar / MTB style brake lever
Thomson Elite 25.4 seat post
WTB Pure V Comp seat
Polished


----------



## LuckyB

Here's my '82 Peugeot UE-18 Mixte SS. We (my wife and I) bought a pair of bikes when I was stationed in Berlin from the Main PX. Old charmer, I wish I had kept the fenders. Stupid kid, I guess I didn't know any better. Converted it to a single speed.

View attachment 269085


View attachment 269086


View attachment 269087


View attachment 269088


Using the stock 48 chainring and I've got a 16 ss. Probably not a stop and go bike, but she'll cruise really nice out here in the country or on a MUT trail.


----------



## Slimpee

heckman said:


> Frame and fork purchased from ebay. Other components mostly used. Flip-flop hub, set up as 44x17 fixed and 18 free. I hope to see some of these bikes at MB1's SS century in the spring!!!


Love the look of this frame. And it looks comfy as well!


----------



## alexboer2004




----------



## LuckyB

RedAggie03 said:


> Unknown frame
> 40t/18t gearing
> Wabi Cycles wheels
> Wabi Cycles rear drop out protectors
> DiaCompe / Weinmann Centerpull Brakes Polished
> Bontrager MTB bar / MTB style brake lever
> Thomson Elite 25.4 seat post
> WTB Pure V Comp seat
> Polished


Nice bike, I like it very much. I may do one similar.


----------



## NRV

- Frameset: 1990-something GT GTB / Tange fork
- Headset: Chris King 1" Nothreadset
- Stem: Thomson Elite X2
- Handlebar: Syntace Stratos 400
- Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace BB-7710
- Crankset: Shimano Dura-Ace FC-7710
- Pedals: MKS RX-1
- Drivetrain: Shimano Dura-Ace chainring (49T) / Suntour Superbe Pro cog (18T) / SRAM PC-1 chain
- Wheelset: Suzue Pro Max hubs / Velocity Aerohead rims
- Tires: Continental Ultra Gatorskin
- Saddle: Selle San Marco Concor Light
- Seatpost: Thomson Elite
- Seat collar: Salsa Lip-Lock


----------



## gntrobo

*wabi classic*

wabi classic frame (sz 49cm)
wabi cycles wheelset
3T pro cockpit
sugino cranks
46tx16t (ss)
tektro levers/calipers

went for the blacked out theme.


----------



## rf37

*Heres mine*

My Torker U-District

View attachment 272284


View attachment 272285


----------



## youngmth

Just finished my first ever fixie conversion project over the holidays. It's a 1980 Univega Viva Sport built with Eighthinch conversion kit.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WivpwqSNn4gBBxyHMS2eCQCXFbX7y9uWY3z3sIixBak?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-u439wEb7Vng/UPH7Uuw0API/AAAAAAAABK8/ZtMDmYcfFlw/s144/385325_4570192487526_909776281_n.jpg" height="96" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/102458003094590123662/FixieProject?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCLrZnqKj4rrGiAE&feat=embedwebsite">Fixie Project</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/49R8GPUvIfuD5dWUyIiXFgCXFbX7y9uWY3z3sIixBak?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GjuunZwpGpg/UPH7TkfH5PI/AAAAAAAABKw/LGMYih2V_O0/s144/75046_4570194007564_685890080_n.jpg" height="144" width="96" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/102458003094590123662/FixieProject?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Fixie Project</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qV7ucSdgluiLPP-A58xR2gCXFbX7y9uWY3z3sIixBak?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-PELl2nz7wZQ/UPH7UV8PKAI/AAAAAAAABLA/oG4radWCi-M/s144/75060_4570193727557_469999311_n.jpg" height="144" width="96" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/102458003094590123662/FixieProject?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Fixie Project</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## ericTheHalf

*Classic Carbon*

View attachment 274213
...if there can be such a thing. After 17 years or so as my road bike, my Lemond has been promote to single speed duty.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Here's my latest, new life for the old DALE
View attachment 274476


----------



## tenkerman

Grabbed a brand new Takara off CL for almost nothing. Redecorated with random stickers that I had. Proof that you don't need to spend much to have fun. 

View attachment 275762
View attachment 275763


----------



## 75meters

Sweet looking bike!


----------



## Backwoodsss

View attachment 276303

View attachment 276304

View attachment 276305
View attachment 276306


This is my SS SE Draft Lite, posted before but massively updated. The first three are the current state, the last is what it looked like when I got it.

Has velocity deep v wheels with origin 8 hubs and thickslicks. Origin 8 crankset, shimano freewheel. Dimension stem, with "crowcycleco" bull horn bars (only bullhorn bar online that fits a 22.2 grip diameter) and a Paul duplex lever (dual pull). Ritchey seat post, Brooks Swift saddle and bar tape. Reflective Mustache head tube badge. Haha.


----------



## evanchale

Sweet rides!


----------



## Grandpa916

56cm fuji classic


Stock fork


Aheadset


Truvativ stem 80mm


38cm nitto b125aa drops


UNO post


Ltd Turbo saddle 


Hatta r9400 bb 


Sugino 75's/48tooth


Campagnolo nuovo record pista hubset x velocity v's/campy lock-ring/16tooth campy cog


----------



## rider9

Grandpa916 said:


> 56cm fuji classic


Nice bike. What year Fuji Classic is that?


----------



## Grandpa916

Thanks man. it's the 2012 version. I got the frameset for a steal so I hopped on it


----------



## gotitfixed

This is my new MintFixie
View attachment 279472


----------



## simondr70

View attachment 279612
My ride a KHS Flight 100 , frame is a Reynolds db cr-mo All City Crank set 46t Shimano SPD SL Road pedals Shimano freewheel 18t Tektro Brakes and levers carbon fiber road fork Carbon fiber Riser h-bar Syncros Stem Origin8 zebra fuzy saddle front Velocity Deep V Polkadot Glow in the dark rear Polkadot Celeste (I matched it with the front one, with 1 inch diameter vinyl stickers) China Cheng Shin white nylon tires .


----------



## simondr70

It would look way more Boss with a ''Lie Strong'' Sticker on it .


----------



## simondr70

If they react to UV light i'd install waterproof UV led strips inside the front and rear fork to light them rims at night if interested let me know, i got Asian connection that can fix you up with the gear .


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC

*My two fixies..*

Wabi Classic and a Specialized Roll 1 with Joe Bonamassa graphics.


----------



## simondr70

The white one so B*O*S*S i'd see some 70mm dishset on that baby so bad, where talking bike porn here lol ! : P


----------



## flatsix911

Richie Trimble?s Stoopid Tall Bike Stands Two Stories High! Stoopid Tall Hal Bergman ? Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building


----------



## rolyateel

My Bianchi Super Pista

photo (14) by no-eyed-dear, on Flickr


----------



## simondr70

Im not a drop bar kinda guy , still B*O*S*S ride


----------



## kerrynyc

My fixed gear Specialized Langster with a pair of Vuelta 42 mm wheels, not the lightest wheels by any means, but I like them just the same  

View attachment 281187


----------



## simondr70

I like them Specialised SS about your wheels get in touch with rimskin.com and customize them to your taste they have reflective white .

Simon.


----------



## kerrynyc

simondr70 said:


> I like them Specialised SS about your wheels get in touch with rimskin.com and customize them to your taste they have reflective white .
> 
> Simon.


Hey thanks man, checking out the site now, looks pretty good, might go to them at some point down the line and change the rims up


----------



## simondr70

Brah im having myself a 70mm dish set built and rimskin confirmed that they would custom size me a kit in reflective powder blue, Tron like so so BOSS : P


----------



## kerrynyc

That sounds sick, def post pictures!


----------



## MauryTMWTS

View attachment 283146


----------



## ralph1

*My Cannondale Capo*

Here is my new SS, a Capo.

View attachment 283832


View attachment 283833


View attachment 283834


Pete


----------



## simondr70

View attachment 284803

Ok ma ride a KHS Flight 100, the new edition to my setup is the 70mm rims triple wall design P14-HT-70 from Jinhua Power rims and let mew tell you they are not worth it way to heavy at a hefty 1.2 kilo per rim its not worth it they are not fun to ride around, its a good thing i held on to my Velocity Deep V's for good measure guess i got caught up in the wow factor if someone knows about feather weight dish rims i was thinking of 50's in Carbon fiber with AL braking surface from Far Sport Cn anyway 
so be warned my fellow brothas and sistahsss .


----------



## Tig

I might still have that Romic frame/fork in the attic.

The better (a bit small though) fitting Soma Rush has taken it's place.


----------



## simondr70

Id go for a State Carbon fiber fork check the limited edition one , so BOSS.


----------



## GoldenR

I picked up a Schwinn Varsity last week and spent a little time making it my own. I call it The Tank. Stripped it down to bare metal cleaned it up with degreaser then tsp. i panted some of it with metallic black then cleared the rest. Im wanting to pick up a black saddle and matching rear rim, but this works for now.

The Tank by Golden Photography, on Flickr

The Tank by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tig

Very nice as is, GoldernR, but the matching rim and black seat will make it awesome and drool worthy.


----------



## GoldenR

Thank you!


----------



## Todd_Pearce

*My Single Speed*

Running a 48x17
View attachment 284954


----------



## Tig

Todd_Pearce said:


> Running a 48x17
> View attachment 284954


Cool! 
That frame sure looks familiar, but my brain can't come up with the manufacturer.


----------



## Todd_Pearce

*Tig* it is a Nashbar house frame Carbon/Aluminum combo with Kris K carbon fork.
Chris King BB, scram rival cranks, Cane Creek headset, Easton stem, Salsa carbon seat post, Mavic Aksium wheel set. ( getting new rear wheel built this week, White Industries Eccentric hub with Velocity hoop & DT Swiss spokes. to get rid of the Paul chain tensioner)


----------



## kikoraa

I finally get to be a part of this thread! Months of mulling over what to get. Ended up getting a viscount gran touring from a buddy that was all janked up. Before and after shots. 
42-16 fixed/free but I may change to 42-17fixed and keep the 16 for free. Still not used to riding the fixed. Using crank brother mallet pedals. 

View attachment 285351

View attachment 285352

View attachment 285353

View attachment 285354


----------



## markaitch




----------



## Tig

markaitch said:


>


Nice Cinelli! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldenR

Finished the Schwinn build. I can upload a straight on side shot later, but this should do for now.

The Tank by Golden Photography, on Flickr

State wheels
Selle italia slr xp
Origin8 46t
16t
Campy chorus front brake
Rubino pro slicks 25c
Stripped to bare steel, black accents then cleared.


----------



## GoldenR

^^^ lol i planned ahead.


----------



## Rmilledge32

Got my bike up and going again with some new CF drop bars my uncle gave me and a full Andels crank and cog set @ 72 GI's. Upgrades in the near future include a new saddle, wheels & tires, and possibly CF forks.


----------



## JaeP

JaeP said:


> My 2009 Fuji Track Pro. Someone at me velodrome suggested I use a road handlebar instead of a track bar because the road bar had a shallow drop. Feels much better.


Moderators. What happened to my picture?


----------



## Mooney

*Langster*

New ride for the flat lands of Florida. so far so good. Smooth riding!!


----------



## Tig

Mooney said:


> New ride for the flat lands of Florida. so far so good. Smooth riding!!


Awesome looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

View attachment 287769


My fixed gear commuter/townie (I have also run this frameset withe gears). 44x18


----------



## DrSmile

I finally took the plunge into single speed with a "new to me" Trek District S for the Winter season. I swapped out some parts (it came with the drop bars), switched to 44x18 because I live on a mountain, and color coordinated, the only issue is that the thing is a boat anchor (Trek did not make a good bike!). I managed about 200 miles so far and I'm loving it!


----------



## danka24




----------



## MGear4817

*Factory Five F550*

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and have been riding a road bike and a cross bike that can swap between 700 and 26 tires for a while now. Building my first ff/fw set up using a builder out of shanghai called factory five. They are spearheading the fixie custom bike culture in shanghai and I've read a lot of good things about them. Although I haven't seen any threads here about them. I can't wait to ride it. I've never ridden fixed before and I'm sure it's going to take some getting used to. I chose a 48/17 fixed set up and 16 for the freewheel that I hope won't be too bad on climbs. All the advice I've found here has been really helpful as I was deciding how i wanted to build the bike. The pics are from the shop prior to it being boxed up and shipped to me so sorry for the poor quality.

specs:
factory five f550 aluminum frame
columbus carbon minimal fork
fyxation rodeo pursuit bars
AHead HD stem
novatek ff/fw hubs
h+son sl42 rims
fyxation session 700x23 tires
grand compe seat post
dirty Harry brake levers and dia compe brs101 calipers
Mks gr9 pedals with restrap diagonal straps (not shown)
brooks b17 special saddle 
brooks bar tape
vp 1 1/8 headset
factory five lattice chain ring on a pista crank
tange bottom bracket
weight, unknown until I get it but should be pretty good


----------



## MGear4817

Deleted


----------



## MGear4817

Fully assembled, adjusted and ready to ride. Unfortunately, it's freezing outside. I'm looking forward to my first ride though.


----------



## Mooney

Awesome looking bike. looks fast sitting still. What type of fram?


----------



## MGear4817

Mooney said:


> Awesome looking bike. looks fast sitting still. What type of fram?


Thanks, the frame and chainring are from a custom shop out of Shanghai, Factory Five. The frame is their aluminum F550, I'm fairly sure it's made custom for them by Colossi but I'm not 100% sure about that. The complete build list on this can be found here...Factory Five F550 - Pedal Room


----------



## MGear4817

Just a few more for the heck of it. The bike is stuck in the man cave for now until the weather gets better.


----------



## MGear4817

GoldenR said:


> Finished the Schwinn build. I can upload a straight on side shot later, but this should do for now.
> 
> The Tank by Golden Photography, on Flickr
> 
> State wheels
> Selle italia slr xp
> Origin8 46t
> 16t
> Campy chorus front brake
> Rubino pro slicks 25c
> Stripped to bare steel, black accents then cleared.


That is an amazing looking bike, so clean and classic. Nicely done!


----------



## punchy

Hey fella's. Most of the pics on here i'm unable to view. I'm getting a lot of 'thumb nail attached' messages but no pic is being shown.

Is it just me or are others experiencing the same issue ? I really feel like i'm missing out as there are some really cool bike pics in this thread.

I'm using an iMac.


----------



## MGear4817

punchy said:


> Hey fella's. Most of the pics on here i'm unable to view. I'm getting a lot of 'thumb nail attached' messages but no pic is being shown.
> 
> Is it just me or are others experiencing the same issue ? I really feel like i'm missing out as there are some really cool bike pics in this thread.
> 
> I'm using an iMac.


Should be working, I have been able to see pics on a mac, iPad, iPhone, pc and not having any issues. hope you get it working.


----------



## GoldenR

MGear4817 said:


> That is an amazing looking bike, so clean and classic. Nicely done!


Thank you! It has made some changes recently. When i get a nice track frame ill move the new parts on to it. Then return the schwinn to this setup.


----------



## markaitch

MGear4817 said:


> Thanks, the frame and chainring are from a custom shop out of Shanghai, Factory Five. The frame is their aluminum F550, I'm fairly sure it's made custom for them by Colossi but I'm not 100% sure about that. The complete build list on this can be found here...Factory Five F550 - Pedal Room


factory five gets a lot of their frames from colossi, not that there's anything wrong with that, your bike looks great. a while ago i was this close to buying a frame or 2 from colossi but shipping was so costly that i passed. 

fwiw...your frame is colossi cheeko track, f5100 is the colossione & f5 pista is mondial track 

are you in the usa? if so, just for curiosity sake what was shipping cost for your bike?

enjoy it & happy new year to us all...

here's my baby:


----------



## MGear4817

Thanks for the confirmation on the frame. I paid quite a bit for shipping which probably makes me crazy, but I just couldn't find any real alternatives local that I liked. Shipping for the complete bike to the US was about $400. If I looked harder I'm sure i could have come up with better alternatives here and put that money into some upgrades but what can I say. Alternatively I was considering something from Leader. They had their heritage lo on sale for like $650 but I felt it the geometry wouldn't be good for me.

your bike looks great as well. I like cinelli frames. I was also considering their mystic rat


----------



## markaitch

MGear4817 said:


> ...Shipping for the complete bike to the US was about $400...


wow :eek6: ...that hurts 

rather than hit you with coulda woulda shouldas, i will just wish you the best & hope that you really enjoy that bike...


----------



## MGear4817

markaitch said:


> wow :eek6: ...that hurts
> 
> rather than hit you with coulda woulda shouldas, i will just wish you the best & hope that you really enjoy that bike...


Thanks and I know


----------



## kansukee

Here's mine and yes, I ride with brakes.


----------



## rider9

Very nice! BTW - You have nothing to be ashamed of, brakes make sense.


----------



## punchy

Front brake is fine. Rear brake unnecessary if it's fixed. Front brake and leg power for the rear is plenty !

Gives the bike a much better aesthetic look and of course less weight, as well as less clutter and maintenance on the bike to worry about


----------



## kansukee

punchy said:


> Front brake is fine. Rear brake unnecessary if it's fixed. Front brake and leg power for the rear is plenty !
> 
> Gives the bike a much better aesthetic look and of course less weight, as well as less clutter and maintenance on the bike to worry about


Well I'm not worried about ~160g which is the rough weight of that Ultegra rear brake and what maintenance??? You pretty much never touch brakes unless you are changing pads. Plus I rather save my knees and rear tires while at the same time making sure I can stop safely and in a timely manner and * those hoods give you additional hand positions so I see it as all win for me...


----------



## mwcet8k

Here's a pic of my new Wabi Special. Got it back in December. Thrilled with it.


----------



## rider9

mwcet8k said:


> Here's a pic of my new Wabi Special. Got it back in December. Thrilled with it.
> View attachment 292452


Very Nice!


----------



## GoldenR

My new build, a Fuji Track Pro

Fuji Track Pro by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mwcet8k

GoldenR said:


> My new build, a Fuji Track Pro
> 
> Fuji Track Pro by Golden Photography, on Flickr


Wow, that bike just looks FAST. What's it weigh?


----------



## GoldenR

mwcet8k said:


> Wow, that bike just looks FAST. What's it weigh?


It is a quick one. I dont have a proper hanging scale yet, but by the bathroom scale it comes in at 16.2lb so not superlight, but not too bad either.


----------



## Possu

My precious


----------



## MGear4817

Got a chance to ride this for the first time and the geometry of a track bike takes some getting used to. Maybe i still have to dial it in but it is not very comfortable. I kind of expected it but the most disconcerting part is having my toes hit the front wheel in sharp turns especially when trying to balance while I get my feet in the straps. I may ditch the straps for some spd pedals which I'm more used to. Not sure I'll enjoy this geometry much. Definitely not for long rides. More for short work outs or coffee runs I suppose.


----------



## mrcreosote

*New Bike*

Giving track a go this year, so I built this.


----------



## espi-JG




----------



## MGear4817

Finally got around to adding my custom head badge I had made (family crest) and putting clipless pedals on because I hated the straps.


----------



## Favorit

Wabi Classic. 

I still have to install my honey brown Fizik handlebar tape, other than that and maybe some new tires it will remain stock until parts wear out (or I do ).


----------



## Favorit

error


----------



## Favorit

mwcet8k said:


> Here's a pic of my new Wabi Special. Got it back in December. Thrilled with it.
> View attachment 292452



Niiice. Good taste in water bottles too.

I wish I had ordered a couple of extra Wabi bottle cages - yes even for my carbon fiber road bike.


----------



## markaitch

MGear4817 said:


> Finally got around to adding my custom head badge I had made (family crest) and putting clipless pedals on because I hated the straps.


you might want to reconsider that brake lever set-up


----------



## dwt

My first fixie build. Haven't even ridden it yet. Spring very late in NE


----------



## Marcrrichards

swapped the the pro carbon stem for a 100mm 3t stem


----------



## Marcrrichards




----------



## Flbikejunkie

Here's my new single speed, Raleigh Super Grand Prix. Nice and smooth


----------



## mattheis

Converted to Grocery Getters


----------



## hawkeye1824

First Fixie! So far, so good...


----------



## David Loving

GIOS Megafix-


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Marcrrichards said:


> swapped the the pro carbon stem for a 100mm 3t stem


What frame is that? That's sexy!!!


----------



## Tig

A few pic's using the Cube mounted to the top tube on my fixed gear. This is mostly the Alvin, TX area on a perfect day with temperatures in the 60's. I took videos but the constant leg action on both sides of the screen are a bit much.

The ultra wide road. Gravil trucks make this section a bit sketchy.









A quiet country road.









A group heading the other way.


----------



## bmwjoe

After putting 1000+ miles on a fixie this summer I decided to build my own. Here is my starting point: A 1990's Cesare retired track bike. This bike raced in Trexlertown until about 10 years ago. I need to put brakes on is an a set of clincher wheels to get started.




























I wanted a light handling bike that is very responsive. This should fit the bill.
I will keep posting as I go along.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## bmwjoe

I got my new wheels in the mail. They will look nicer once I take off the stickers. 








I spent Saturday adding a mount to the brake stay. It came out well.














I went on a 12 mile ride today. It felt nice. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## rider9

bmwjoe said:


> I got my new wheels in the mail. They will look nicer once I take off the stickers.
> View attachment 301447
> 
> 
> I spent Saturday adding a mount to the brake stay. It came out well.
> View attachment 301448
> View attachment 301449
> 
> 
> I went on a 12 mile ride today. It felt nice. I still have a long way to go.


Nice!


----------



## bmwjoe

Thanks. I put the 18/16 cog on it last night. On Saturday I will be going on a 50 mile ride to attend the Philly Bike Expo. I will get a good idea of how it works then. I have the braze on bits to add bottle mounts and a brake tube what will be my next project.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## markaitch

you are doing a great job of ruining what used to be a very nice bike...


----------



## bmwjoe

I understand this was a competitive race bike ~20 years ago. But is it really a nice bike if it does not get ridden any more?


----------



## JCavilia

bmwjoe said:


> I understand this was a competitive race bike ~20 years ago. But is it really a nice bike if it does not get ridden any more?



Of course it's a nice bike, but don't pay attention to comments like that. There's always some purist who thinks it's sacrilegious to do anything they wouldn't do to a frame they like. It's a freakin' bike from a freakin' factory, for heaven's sake, not some ancient work of art. Fix it up the way you like it, and ride it.

Nice job, BTW.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

I agree, most important is to get out and ride. That's what it's all about. I love working on bike projects and it just motivates me to ride more


----------



## markaitch

one does not have to butcher an interesting & somewhat unusual survivor in apparently pretty good shape in order to ride it...


----------



## JCavilia

markaitch said:


> one does not have to butcher an interesting & somewhat unusual survivor in apparently pretty good shape in order to ride it...


"Butchery" is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose. One could say "modify" to fit the function he now prefers. It may look ruined to you, but not to me, and more importantly not to the guy who owns it and wants to ride it. 

I might not have done all the same things -- I don't especially want to ride track geometry on the road (my fixies are converted road frames), and I generally go without a rear brake. But he did a nice job on the brake bridge, I think, and it will look nice after a bit of paint.


----------



## markaitch

on a nice old track bike add


bmwjoe said:


> I have the braze on bits to add bottle mounts and a brake tube what will be my next project.
> Joe


to that brake bridge (none of which is/was needed) & you've got butchery...


----------



## bmwjoe

I found a old broken frame and cut it up to use the tubes to practice brazing. Here are the bottle mounts on the practice tube.













I think they came out well and the reinforcing plate compliments the original frames lugs.


----------



## Tig

markaitch said:


> one does not have to butcher an interesting & somewhat unusual survivor in apparently pretty good shape in order to ride it...


It looks like most here would rather take his "butchery" than someone else b|tchery.


----------



## markaitch

Tig said:


> It looks like most here would rather take his "butchery" than someone else b|tchery.


you & the couple defenders of that bike are a good example of why this place gets so little traffic anymore...


----------



## DrSmile

I don't know about that. The annoying intrusive site ads may have something to do with it. And the fact that you can't search forums anymore in Google. And Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram are the new corporate versions of sites like this. Most younger people don't even know about forums anymore, unless they're hackers, in which case they're more concerned with drinking Soylent than getting on a bike for exercise.


----------



## MGear4817

markaitch said:


> you might want to reconsider that brake lever set-up


I know, any suggestions?


----------



## bmwjoe

I was really busy this week getting the frame ready for the painter and installing the braze on bits. I was a bit nervous about installing the brake tube so I practiced on an old tube. I learned that you had to anneal the brass tube and use a bending spring to bend it to shape.







Once bent it was easy to fit into the oval holes I filed in the practice tube. The completed brake tube came out nice.







The one on the real frame came out well too.





















One thing I wanted to do is put my late son's racing number on the head tube. I cut the numbers out of nickle brass in the font that was on his race car.








I then bent them to match the contour of the head tube.








And I silver brazed them on







I think it came out well. Tomorrow I will go to the painter and hopefully drop it off.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Gregory Taylor

That is turning out very nicely. I really like the tribute to your son. 

I'm in the midst of a framebuilding project, and I too am looking to do an internal brake routing. You annealed the copper tube? I hadn't thought about doing it that way - I was going to just throw it in a brake tube bender that I have. 

How hot did you get the tubing, and how did you cool it?


----------



## bmwjoe

The internal brake tube was from Nova:
BRASS INTERNAL TOP TUBE HOUSING GUIDE :: CABLE GUIDES :: STEEL SMALL PARTS :: BRAZON/SMALL PARTS :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.
It is brass. I purchased 2 pieces of tubing so I could experiment. I could not bend the brass tube when it was hard. It just kinked. To anneal it I just heated it red with a propane torch and let it air cool. (I dimmed the lights to see the red better.) It was very soft, but would still kink due to the thin wall. Using the Home Depot bending springs prevented the kinking.

I did the silver brazing with a propane torch. The ox-acetylene heated things too fast for me.


----------



## CliffordK

Nice work.

I agree, I'd rather see a bike on the road than hanging on the wall. With all the CF, Aluminum, and Titanium, it is doubtful that bike would ever have been raced again... except perhaps by a teenager. 

I don't see a lot of info about the brand, but it appears to be a small manufacture making bikes using stock tubing and lugs. 

I've ridden my primary road bike from when it would have been considered a washed-up road bike until it is soundly in the "classic" category with lots of "patina" (otherwise known as rust and wear). I'm not going to park it since some people might consider it to be a collector's item.

Recently I massacred an old Steyr Clubman. Perhaps a classic in its own right, except that it was hardly a half a step above the Schwinn Varsity. But, the result is a bike that serves the purpose, and turns heads much more than the old Steyr would have.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

Thanks for the info. I've got a really good hardware store in my neighborhood that sells copper tubing the size that I will be using. Maybe I will practice. Like I said, I have a nice brake line bender that should work. I may see if it will handle the copper without annealing. I'll let you know. 

I've had really good luck brazing with a MAPP torch. More heat than just propane, but not overkill. You really have to try to overheat things. 

I was thinking about doing mine without the dress up cover - just brazing and then finishing the tube flush.


----------



## bmwjoe

I grit blasted the black anodizing off my free stem and polished until the motor on the buffer overheated. I am about 75% done. My stem now matches the other components.


----------



## bmwjoe

I picked up the frame from the powder coater :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

bmwjoe said:


> I grit blasted the black anodizing off my free stem and polished until the motor on the buffer overheated. . .


Don't want to be a jerk if you already know this, but you can save a lot of buffer time and polishing compound if you follow the grit blasting with 220 sand paper. Follow that up with some white diamond and before you know it you can see yourself in that thing!


----------



## jamesdwebber

I've got to say, as someone who's been reading this thread and checking out the pics, I'm really impressed by your metal working skills. I've wanted to get into this stuff at some point but have never known where to start.


----------



## bmwjoe

My dad was a shop teacher. I was using buffers and jeweler's saws from a young age. In college I made ear rings and necklaces by cutting coins. It is not that difficult.


----------



## bmwjoe

I probably could have saved some time by a light sanding after the grit blast. However, I was using a 25 micron alumina grit which is really fine. The surface was fairly smooth to start. It took a long time because I used a fine polishing compound so I did not distort the surface too much. It came out nice.

I did try to just buff off the anodizing, but it was really tough. Once I buffed through the layer the soft aluminum buffed easy and the surface would get uneven. I tried sanding, but the anodizing was tough and the part has a complicated shape that makes it hard to sand evenly. It worked much better by blasting off the outer layer then buffing the bare aluminum.


----------



## bmwjoe

I got the bike back from the powder coater this week and put it together over the weekend. Here it is partway assembled.







The Shimano 105 brakes had the cutest little thrust bearings.







The donor bike brakes were a bit scratched up so I polished them. The quick release covers did not come off well so I replaced them:







I think the KMC chain looks nice







I am very happy with the way my son's number came out. The font is the same as on his race cars and the size is perfect for the head tube.







All in all I like the way it came out. I will change over to white bar tape once Santa comes with the white seat she ordered.







I do want to take a couple of the typical artistic fixie pictures that I see on this forum. I live in a fairly rural setting so it will be difficult to park or graffiti wall as a background. I will have to think of something.


----------



## Natedogz

bmwjoe said:


> I got the bike back from the powder coater this week and put it together over the weekend. Here it is partway assembled...


That came out very nicely! 

Here's my Wabi Classic 58cm in Desert Turquois, this bike is a blast to ride! Only thing I want to do is swap out the bars for something that will give me a nice flat hand area where the brake lever hoods are.


----------



## Tig

That turned out really nice. I've enjoyed watching the process. The many little details are impressive.
Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmwjoe

A couple pictures from my 40 mile trip today. It was 28°F today. As you can see the pond is still a bit frozen.


----------



## Tig

Time to update my trusty ol' Soma Rush fixie photos. I've changed the saddle and tires, plus the chain ring from a 39 to a 42. The 15 T cog remains.


----------



## DakotaO

Built this winter out of an old Kent 10 speed I bought for $10 Named it "Shark Bite"


----------



## bmwjoe

Sweet looking bike. Have fun on it.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## superferrisbueller

Here's my pride and joy! Its not the best photo in the world I know, but I'd just popped into the garden to take it on a freezing cold day without any shoes on, so I wasn't going to hang about!


----------



## Cyclist69

Masi raw frame*
Superbe pro crank with 46t campy record ring*
American Classic bb*
Handbuilt Suzue Pro track flip flop hubs laced to Sun Ringle hoops with DT Swiss double butted spokes.*
Cane creek brake levers*
Campy brake calipers*
18t freewheel, 17t fixed cog*
Michelin Axial Comp 700x23c tires*
Put it on the scale comes in at 19.8lbs*


----------



## Tig

Cyclist69 said:


> View attachment 304151
> 
> 
> Masi raw frame*
> Superbe pro crank with 46t campy record ring*
> American Classic bb*
> Handbuilt Suzue Pro track flip flop hubs laced to Sun Ringle hoops with DT Swiss double butted spokes.*
> Cane creek brake levers*
> Campy brake calipers*
> 18t freewheel, 17t fixed cog*
> Michelin Axial Comp 700x23c tires*
> Put it on the scale comes in at 19.8lbs*


Ooh, that's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclist69

I just want to say...

Modern geared bicycles are wonderful bikes but, some of these SS roadies are nothing short of cycling art.


----------



## zipp2001

Running a 52/15 on my Black Beauty.


----------



## Cyclist69

I guess that be classified as modern art.  looks cool! What is it?


----------



## Tig

That is awesome looking! Not your average fixie, that's for sure. 

52/15? And I thought my knees hurt running a 42/15! 
If it were mine I'd run a Gates Carbon Drive since there are no seat stays to get in the way.


----------



## zipp2001

Hey Cyclist69 ! It's a Zipp2001 which is 22 years old, and it's still great riding it. Here's a photo of it's twin brother that's in TT Bike set-up mode. Although his brother has had 4 different paint jobs over the years.

Hey Tig ! 
I wanted to run a belt drive system but nobody makes the belts that short. It's a 650c and it has track dropouts so I though I could find something but had no luck. I even offered to pay for a custom belt set-up but had no luck with that either. So I went with the gold chain, and like how it looks against the all black set-up.


----------



## robt57

My Strong and two recent cobblings...


----------



## Cyclist69

zipp2001 said:


> Hey Cyclist69 ! It's a Zipp2001 which is 22 years old, and it's still great riding it. Here's a photo of it's twin brother that's in TT Bike set-up mode. Although his brother has had 4 different paint jobs over the years.


Hey Man, thanks for the 411. Much appreciated!


----------



## gizmocycling.com

Bottecchia 303 Vintage Single Speed / Fixie


----------



## seaswood

*Serotta*

This frame a Serotta vintage frame is being used to replace what I had.
Also a Serotta frame a particularly bad day.

But it all fits with the exception of the front brake, newer style with thru nut that fits into the rear or in this case does not fit at all. The nut is the depth of the fork.
Assuming I need a replace the fork appropriate for the fit of newer style brakes. Nut is shown on front wheel.
Any suggestions?

I misinterpreted the fixed on the listing. This is a frame needing fixing!


----------



## yonkers320is

Mine, Alan frame and a mix of classic and new parts


----------



## seaswood

*Serotta*

This is what had a bad day!
I could of used the fork but the stem is shorter.


----------



## Chase15.5

Here's two of my recently builds: Aventon and Cinelli. 

View attachment 309488
View attachment 309489


----------



## jaseyjase

2015 Defy Advanced SS


----------



## cxwrench

jaseyjase said:


> 2015 Defy Advanced SS


Sweet!!!


----------



## Natedogz

Yes nice looking Defy, love the colors too! Nice flat brake hood/bar transition, SRAM what levers and bars please?


----------



## jaseyjase

Natedogz said:


> Yes nice looking Defy, love the colors too! Nice flat brake hood/bar transition, SRAM what levers and bars please?


Cheers mate 

Bars are factory Giant items that came with the bike, levers are SRAM S500.

Cane Creek scr5s will also give you a good transition, a little more grip at the hoods, and cheaper, i just preferred the feel and look of the s500.


----------



## BigPoser

This is bad ass!! What did you do for chain tension? Nicely done. 





jaseyjase said:


> 2015 Defy Advanced SS


----------



## robt57

BigPoser said:


> This is bad ass!! What did you do for chain tension? Nicely done.


White Industries ENO Disc Hub ???


----------



## jaseyjase

BigPoser said:


> This is bad ass!! What did you do for chain tension? Nicely done.





robt57 said:


> White Industries ENO Disc Hub ???


cheers lads, actually magic geared at 50/16


----------



## cwhiatt

Just completed my latest build. It's a Benotto Pista 2700.


----------



## Hoxtongue1

Here is mine, it's a Specialized Langster, Tokyo edition.


----------



## waldo425

One freshly built up and new and the other dialing in my pursuit position.


----------



## joshhan

Old Bianchi frame powdercoated orange and track ends added. Got it off CL for pretty cheap.


----------



## TREKIN




----------



## zipp2001

My Stealth SS


----------



## JaeP

*Special Ed*

Just found a matching (sorta) front wheel for my track bike.


----------



## rickgoing

Here's my Dawes SST with BMX cruiser stem and bars. Had to do this to have the doctor approve me riding a bike after herniating 5 disc in my Neck and Lumbar region. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Loving

Beautiful Dawes! Fuji fixed gear


----------



## snekieroc

Felt Breed


----------



## kiwisimon

Back to SS. 36X 18 700X50C front 45C rear.


----------



## Charlie Root

Hi there,
my Charge Plug 2:








Greetings from Spain!


----------



## OldZaskar

Magic geared at 53/15


----------



## Willyg289

That’s gorgeous, Zaskar. Beastly gear, though.


----------



## OldZaskar

Willyg289 said:


> That’s gorgeous, Zaskar. Beastly gear, though.


Thanks @willyg289... I bought the Klein new in '97. It's had a few lives. For the past 10 years, it's been a single speed. The gearing is the third setup - each time going a little bigger. 53-15 seems to be perfect for the moderately hilly terrain around Atlanta. Any smaller (last was 53-16) and I spin out on two sections of our morning group ride - mostly flat, somewhat downhill sections... usually around 32-35 mph.


----------



## stevedodds

Hello All
I just got myself a new SE draft single speed to tool around the local bike paths.
60 years of riding high END still fun but simple still a good thing especially if you riding urban and are worried about by theft , not that I want to lose any bike I would rather loss a 269.90 SE draft. Highly recommend this model as a bike shop owner its high quality and low cost.
steve
owner BicycleDoctorUSA.com


----------



## RedirWols

This is mine, I built it from an 80s Bianchi, repainted etc. 52:19 gearing.


----------



## shrubs

Nashbar Argyle. 42/16.


----------



## drPhilGandini

Planet X carbon pista frame, stayer carbon wheels, Berk Lukna saddle.


----------



## elab

Soma Rush
48x17
SRAM Omnium Crank
Dura Ace/Mavic Open Pro Wheels
Chris King Headset and BB
Velo Orange Stem
SimWorks by NITTO Little Nick Stealth Bar
20+ year old Ringle Seatpost
Time ATAC Pedals


----------

